# The Other



## Gregzs (Jun 12, 2012)

The other Ben Pakulski

The Other Ben Pakulski - NPC Amateur Hits a Shoulder Workout - Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 13, 2012)

As in the other stuff. I've seen a lot of miscellaneous clips and articles but didn't post them. 

PHARMAFREAK: Anth "EURO FREAK" Bailes - Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 14, 2012)

4 weeks out

Fred "Biggie" Smalls and Shawn Rhoden - Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 14, 2012)

Dusty Hansahw Stirs Up Off-Season Arm Workout - Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 15, 2012)

Team Long Jr Nationals Hell Week


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 15, 2012)

Fred "Biggie" Smalls and Shawn Rhoden Part 2 - Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## charley (Jun 16, 2012)

Great vids...............


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 16, 2012)

Juan Morel: 3 weeks Out from the Europa Hartford - Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 19, 2012)

IFBB Pro Mike Liberatore Proves He Can't Do 212


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 21, 2012)

Vlad Petric Trains Delts After Winning 2012 NPC Atlantic States Novice Overall!


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 21, 2012)

Sadik Hadzovic Trains Back After Winning 2012 NPC Jr Nationals Mens Physique Overall!


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 21, 2012)

PJ Braun and Timbo Holmes Train High Volume Legs


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 21, 2012)

PHARMAFREAK: Allesandro Savi intense arms workout - Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 21, 2012)

Dusty Hanshaw Tears into a Delt Workout - Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 21, 2012)

Nick Trigili Intense Shoulder Workout - Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 21, 2012)

Erik Fankhouser 3 Weeks Out from the Wings of Strength Show - Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 22, 2012)

IFBB Bikini Pro: Veronique Morin - Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 23, 2012)

Jeremy Paterson Prepares for 2012 NPC West Coast Classic on the Rooftop of the Venice Suites!


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 23, 2012)

Hassan Trotter Prepares for 2012 NPC West Coast Classic at Golds Gym Venice!


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 24, 2012)

Jennifer Cordovez


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 24, 2012)

Jessica Thompson Cordova and Ciara Blowers


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 25, 2012)

Kai Greene Full Body Workout On Travel - Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 25, 2012)

Jason Moran with trainer Don Long

http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/trenches/4421-jason-moran-on-the-long-road.html


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 25, 2012)

Hardcore Legs Workout with Juan "Diesel" Morel - Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 25, 2012)

Antoine Vaillant Delts and Traps with Tony Searle

http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com...nt-trains-delts-a-traps-with-tony-searle.html


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 26, 2012)

Ben Pakulski Finishes Up his Leg Workout in Tampa - Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 26, 2012)

Kelly Keiser Trains Legs Preparing for 2012 NPC Team Universe Figure!


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 26, 2012)

Toby Schulze Trains Delts 1 Week After the 2012 NPC Jr Nationals!


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 1, 2012)

Schultertraining mit Roman Fritz


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 2, 2012)

Ani Saliasi Trains Shoulders 2 Weeks Prior to 2012 NPC Team Universe Mens Physique!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 2, 2012)

Fouad Abiad Chest and Tricep Workout - Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 2, 2012)

Roelly Winklaar Shoulder Workout Weeks from Tampa Pro - Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 2, 2012)

Frank McGrath and Fouad Abiad Train Together in Canada - Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 3, 2012)

Neues von Osama Ashour


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 3, 2012)

7 weeks out of Canadian Nationals


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 3, 2012)

Mike Weitzman Trains Arms 6.5 Weeks for the USA's - Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 3, 2012)

Nick Trigili Back Workout 7 Weeks from USAs - Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 4, 2012)

Team Universe competitor Sean Royer


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 4, 2012)

Keith Tuzzolino Trains Back After Placing 2nd at 2012 NPC Jr Nationals!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 5, 2012)

Chris Saccardo Trains Legs Two Weeks Out from Team Universe 2012


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 6, 2012)

Rebuilding the House - Interview Before Chicago Pro - Flex Online


----------



## GEZA (Jul 7, 2012)

nice work.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 7, 2012)

Trizeps Training mit Roman Fritz


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 10, 2012)

Paul Del Pozo Leg Annihilation

Paul Del Pozo: Leg Annihilation


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 10, 2012)

cool


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2012)

Practice posing before the Tampa Pro


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2012)

Matt Lowden 8 Weeks from 2012 North Americans - Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2012)

Video: Kevin Wolter in Vorbereitung auf die Herbstsaison


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2012)

This is Just the Beginning of Shawn Rhoden - Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2012)

Sam Ly Bikini Model Works Out to Gain Size - Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2012)

Classic bodybuilding winner at the Arnold Classic in Feb. 2012


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2012)

Darron Glenn's Massive Shoulder Workout - Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 14, 2012)

Team Freak Physiques Ian and Lance Prep for NPC Southern States


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 15, 2012)

Dennis Hopson Trains Chest & Triceps 1 Week Prior to 2012 NPC Masters Nationals!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 16, 2012)

Arm Carnage with Antoine Vaillant!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 16, 2012)

[video]http://www.flexonline.com/videos/pharmafreak/maik-wiedenbach-chest-workout[/video]


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 17, 2012)

Cody Lewis Trains Hamstrings & Calves in Prep for the 2012 NPC USA Championships!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 17, 2012)

Ronny Rockel Trains Pecs


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 17, 2012)

Rob Youells and IFBB Pro Jon Delarosa Train Shoulders


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 18, 2012)

Joe "Yoshe" Friedman Trains Chest 1 Week from the 2012 NPC Collegiate Nationals!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 19, 2012)

The Big Sexy Bangs Out a Chest Workout with Big Jon Ward


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 20, 2012)

http://www.flexonline.com/contest-c...-inoue-works-out-preparation-2012-npc-masters


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 22, 2012)

Betancourt Nutrition Presents: Shawn Robinson Back Workout - Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 23, 2012)

Robert Matzner's Back Workout for 2012 Masters Nationals - Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 23, 2012)

Rob Youells Busts Out a Back Workout with only 2 Weeks to GO!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 24, 2012)

Mike Weitzman: 10 Days Out from the USA's - Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 24, 2012)

Max Charles Trains Hams 'n Glutes 2 Weeks Out!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 24, 2012)

Eddie Foster Week Out from '12 NPC USA - Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 24, 2012)

MuscleMeds: Nick Trigili 3 DAYS FROM USAs - Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 25, 2012)

Rob Youells Trains Arms - Last Workout before the 2012 USA Championships


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 25, 2012)

Dan Decker Trains Arms 1 Week Out from the 2012 USA Championships


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 28, 2012)

Trainingseindr?cke Bikini Athletin Kathrin Hollmann - 14.07.2012


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 29, 2012)

Benoit LaPierre 3 weeks out of Canadian Nationals


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 30, 2012)

Kevin La Grutta 12 weeks out of Arnold Europe in Madrid

Kevin La Grutta 12 Wochen vor der Arnold Classic Europe


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 31, 2012)

Jason Huh 3 weeks out of Tampa


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 31, 2012)

Antoine Vaillant Trains "Mad Back" 19 Days Out!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 31, 2012)

Jose Dejesus Back Workout Prior to IFBB North Americans


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 3, 2012)

"ein Armtraining zum Geburtstag" mit ALL STARS Athlet Kevin La Grutta & Dominik


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 8, 2012)

Roelly Winklaar 2 Weeks from Tampa Pro | Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 8, 2012)

Big Bad Mel Chancey's Training Experience at USA Gym in Chicago, IL!


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 8, 2012)

Hidetada Yamagishi Trains Chest In PBW Prep


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 10, 2012)

Blast from the past!

Drorit Silverman Trains Back in Prep for PBW Battle


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;aNDuPG_kTEI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=aNDuPG_kTEI[/video]


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 13, 2012)

Josh Landry


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 13, 2012)

Dirk Meister (Natural Bodybuilder) / Brust-, Trizeps-, und Beintraining


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 14, 2012)

Running time 33 minutes.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 14, 2012)

Antoine Vaillant: Mountain Dog H.I.T. Arm Training


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 16, 2012)

Francisco Rodriguez - Betancourt Video | Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 16, 2012)

Branch Warren & Johnnie Jackson Train Legs: Bigger and Better!


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 16, 2012)

Brutal Intensity with Anth Bailes and Daniel Singh - Part One


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 18, 2012)

Kevin La Grutta Road to the ACE Amateur Teil 1: Interview


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 19, 2012)

R?ckentraining mit Boris Karsten


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 19, 2012)

Kevin La Grutta Road to the Arnold Classic Europe (Amateur) Teil 2 R?cken/Triceps


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 21, 2012)

Dusty Hanshaw Trains Back | Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 21, 2012)

David Walli & Steve Benthin Brust & Triceps im Health Studio Bonn (29.07.12)


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 21, 2012)

J?rg Fuchs und Werner Zenk trainieren Schultern & Bizeps


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 23, 2012)

Maria Isabella Ferrari Trains Legs 2 Weeks Out Of North Americans


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 23, 2012)

"Watch the Pros Train" with Steve "King Snake" Kuclo


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 23, 2012)

John Meadows Back Workout for North Americans - Video | Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 23, 2012)

Trigili 17 Days from North Americans | Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 23, 2012)

Matt Lowden: Road to the North Americans | Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 23, 2012)

http://www.flexonline.com/training/videos/betancourt/mike-yablon-training-video


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 23, 2012)

Alex Kodzoev before Arnold Europe

[video=youtube;2absVtQNV5U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=2absVtQNV5U[/video]


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 23, 2012)

Ahmad Ahmad Back training 

Ahmad Ahmad Trains Back; Hopes to Qualify for 212 Showdown


----------



## Ezskanken (Aug 23, 2012)

Gregzs said:


>





If I was that big I would walk around with a Thor hammer too!  LOL!


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 24, 2012)

Ronny im Gespr?ch Teil 1, vier Wochen vor dem ersten Wettkampf 2012


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 24, 2012)

Dickens Fenelon Trains Back in Prep for 2012 IFBB North American Championships!


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;SnldamuNBIg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=SnldamuNBIg[/video]


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 25, 2012)

Guy Cisternino Last Workout for 2012 N Carolina - Video | Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 25, 2012)

IFBB Pro Abbie Burrows Bikini Leg Workout - Video | Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 25, 2012)

Dan Saxson Leg Workout for 2012 North Americans | Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 25, 2012)

Ronnie.cz > Tr?ninkov? videolog: Michaela Podneck? (13/2012)


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 26, 2012)

Samir Troudi on Legs


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 26, 2012)

Katka Kyptova


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 27, 2012)

Scott Peskin Training Back 2 Weeks Out Of North Americans


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 27, 2012)

Nick Trigili 10 Days Out from 2012 North Americans | Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 27, 2012)

Ronny im Gespr?ch Teil 2, vier Wochen vor dem ersten Wettkampf 2012


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 27, 2012)

LaRitta Webb Back Workout for 2012 North Americans - Video | Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 27, 2012)

Video: Training mit Junioren-Newcomer Enrico Hoffmann


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 27, 2012)

Todd Whitting Chest Workout for North Americans | Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 27, 2012)

Matt Lowden 12 Days Out from North Americans | Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 27, 2012)

[video]http://www.flexonline.com/videos/training/videos/pharmafreak/chris-villa-chest-workout-video[/video]


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2012)

Tad Inoue Trains for 2012 North Americans | Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2012)

Kevin La Grutta Road to the Arnold Classic Europe (Amateur) Teil 3 Beine


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2012)

[video]http://www.flexonline.com/videos/ifbb/fouad-abiads-rebuild-arm-day-video[/video]


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2012)

Rob Youells Trains Back and Biceps - North American Prep Part One


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2012)

Brian Treat in the Pharmafreak Zone - Video | Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2012)

Ronny im Gespr?ch Teil 3, vier Wochen vor dem ersten Wettkampf 2012


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2012)

Juan Diesel Morel Shoulder Off-Season Workout | Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;EFKMfk7g9tw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=EFKMfk7g9tw#![/video]


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 30, 2012)

The new owner of Max Muscle Venice


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 30, 2012)

Kevin Law Trains Legs for North Americans | Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 30, 2012)

Rob Youells Trains Back and Biceps - North American Prep Part Two


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;NVcDWEfWCj8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=NVcDWEfWCj8[/video]


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 31, 2012)

Instinctive Training with Mutant Rich Piana | Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;qC20ZMfITEw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=qC20ZMfITEw[/video]


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 31, 2012)

Nick Trigili 4 Days out from 2012 North Americans | Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 1, 2012)

NPC Amateur Kevin Jordan Arm Workout | Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 2, 2012)

Prep for the Natural Pro

Daniel Gildner in Vorbereitung auf die Herbstsaison


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 3, 2012)

IFBB Pro Physique Competitior Nola Trimble Quad Workout | Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 4, 2012)

IFBB WPD Pro Petra Mertl Trains Back 3 Weeks Out


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 6, 2012)

Branden Ray 5 Days from Valenti Gold Cup | Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 6, 2012)

Mike Jirovec in the Pharmafreak Zone | Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 6, 2012)

Joe DeRousie Leg Day Prepping for 2012 NPC Nationals | Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 7, 2012)

Baito Abbaspour Posing Nordic Pro GP 2012 2 Days Out

Clarence De Vis 2 Days before the 2012 Nordic Pro GP

Freitag morgen vor dem Nordic GP, Ronny auf dem Weg ins Studio


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 8, 2012)

Ronny Rockel 1 Day Out, das letzte Training + Posing vor dem Wettkampf in Finnland


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 12, 2012)

Norbert Zajac preps for the Mozolani Classic and the Arnold Classic Europe


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 12, 2012)

An Intense Back Workout by Dennis James | Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;m8nZTfzuWWo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=m8nZTfzuWWo[/video]


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 12, 2012)

Robert Youells Chest Wokout | Flex Online


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 13, 2012)

Fankhouser's Road to the Grand Prix Shoulder Workout | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;jpgeYOp0_Zs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=jpgeYOp0_Zs[/video]


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 14, 2012)

Mutant Lifestyle: Piana w/ Cars Tatts and Pitts - Video | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 16, 2012)

Roberto Del Amo preps for Arnold Classic Europe


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 17, 2012)

Tomas Tabaciar before the Arnold Europe


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 17, 2012)

Karina Antovska before Arnold Europe Bikini


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 18, 2012)

Adam Strachman in the Pharmafreak Zone | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 18, 2012)

Dusty Hanshaw Killer Leg Workout for 2012 Nationals | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 19, 2012)

Karina Nascimento Hot Workout | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 19, 2012)

NPC Amateur Chris Evangelista Back Workout | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 20, 2012)

Morel and Rivera Killer Leg Workout | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 21, 2012)

Mutant Arm Workout with Renaldo Gairy | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 21, 2012)

Dusty Hanshaw Killer Chest Workout for 2012 Nationals | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 21, 2012)

Cecil Crossdale Trains Back at Titans Gym in Essex, United Kingdom!


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 21, 2012)

Lukas Osladil and Bill Wilmore Train Biceps Prior to the 2012 IFBB Mr Olympia Contest at Jarka's Gym!


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 22, 2012)

Skoromnyy seminar


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 22, 2012)

Haroldas Arnold Europe prep


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 22, 2012)

Chris Jones Decimates Delts the British Way at Titans Gym in Essex, UK!!


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 23, 2012)

Markus Hoppe Interview 7 Wochen vor der Arnold Classic Europe


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 23, 2012)

Petr Brezna preps for Mozolani Classic and Arnold Classic Europe


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 24, 2012)

Bloopers


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 24, 2012)

Akim Williams Trains His Freaky Back at Bev Francis Powerhouse Gym!


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 24, 2012)

Tim Deuser in Vorbereitung auf die Herbstsaison


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 24, 2012)

Beintraining mit Becht und Hoppe


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 25, 2012)

Adriana Hill Trains 5 Weeks Out Of The 2012 IFBB Ft. Lauderdale Cup


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 27, 2012)

Andrei Varga preps for the Mozolani Classic


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 27, 2012)

Janka Majernikovo preps for Arnold Classic Europe Bikini


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 2, 2012)

William Niewiara 6 weeks out of German Championships

William Niewiara in Vorbereitung auf die GNBF DM


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## shanewatson384 (Oct 5, 2012)

What Kind of Other things you want.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 8, 2012)

Stefanos Gkotses in Vorbereitung auf die Herbstsaison


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 9, 2012)

Max Marek 5 weeks out of NPC Sacramento


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 10, 2012)

Brutal Intensity Part 2: Killer Dumbbell Rows with Anth and Daniel


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 12, 2012)

Shawn Rhoden Training for 2012 Arnold Europe | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 12, 2012)

Juan Morel and Marco Rivera Back Workout | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 12, 2012)

Teresita Morales Workout with Falhri Mubarak | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 18, 2012)

Frank McGrath Off-Season Shoulder Workout | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 18, 2012)

Brutal Intensity Part 3: Deadlifting with Anth and Daniel


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 19, 2012)

Lesukov in Slovakia:  East Labs

[video=youtube;XjwQ1AfsWqk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=XjwQ1AfsWqk[/video]


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;GzghC6taX5I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=GzghC6taX5I[/video]


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 19, 2012)

Brutal Intensity Part 3: Deadlifting with Anth and Daniel


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 21, 2012)

Sergey Shelestov bio. In Russian with no subtitles. Runtime about 53 minutes.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 23, 2012)

Ty Young Workout Video Training for 2012 Nationals | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 24, 2012)

Kaden "The Abomination" Vu's Killer Dropsets 7 Weeks Out


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 24, 2012)

Tim Liggins Trains for 2012 Nationals with Ken Jackson | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 24, 2012)

Chris San Juan Workout for 2012 NPC Nationals | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 24, 2012)

Eric Ramirez Chest and Tris 4 Weeks Out from Nationals


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 24, 2012)

Day in the Life with Kevin Jordan GAT Athlete | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 25, 2012)

Anthony Tenuta Arm Workout for 2012 NPC Nationals | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 26, 2012)

Hanshaw 3 Wks to Nationals Killing a Back Workout | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 30, 2012)

Antoine Vaillant High Intensity Leg Training


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 30, 2012)

Team GAT Athlete Kevin Jordan Chest Workout | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 2, 2012)

Constantinos Demetriou & Rich Piana Chest Workout | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 2, 2012)

German Pacheco 2012 Nationals Chest Workout | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 2, 2012)

Kris Lecomte Arm Workout for 2012 NPC Nationals | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 4, 2012)

Erik Ramirez Back Blitz 17 Days Out from 2012 NPC Nationals


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 4, 2012)

Lightweight Chris Darby - Arms - One Week Out from NPC Nationals 2012


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 5, 2012)

Victor DelCampo - Chest and Biceps - NPC Nationals Prep


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 5, 2012)

Heavyweight Jonathan Jaquay - Shoulders - One Week Out NPC Nationals 2012


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 6, 2012)

Hanshaw Trains Hamstrings Days from Nationals | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 6, 2012)

Alvin Miller Trains for 2012 NPC Nationals | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 6, 2012)

Middleweight Alvin Miller 4 Weeks Out from NPC Nationals


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 7, 2012)

Benny Brantley Trains Legs & Sets Sights on LHW Victory in Atlants


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 7, 2012)

Chris Darby Last Minute Tweaks 5 Days Out from Nationals


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 7, 2012)

Constantinos Demetriou & Rich Piana Superset Workout | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 7, 2012)

LeVar Phoenix & Aaron O'Conner 1 Week Out Of NPC Nationals


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 7, 2012)

Bryan Kerridge Chest and Arms for NPC Nationals | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 7, 2012)

Erik Ramirez Trains Shoulders Five Days Before NPC Nationals 2012


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 8, 2012)

Kevin Jordan Trains Arms 5 Days from 2012 Nationals | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 8, 2012)

Brandon Williams Looking to Do Some Damage at NPC Nats!


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 14, 2012)

Dennis James hamstring Workout for Master Olympia | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 15, 2012)

Flex Bikini Model Photo Shoot with Candice Perfect | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 15, 2012)

Matt Lowden & Gabe Moen Nationals Pig Out


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 18, 2012)

Cristina Liberatore One Week from Iowa Pro | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 18, 2012)

Dusty Retrospective after 2012 NPC Nationals | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 18, 2012)

Nicole Moneer

Not Your Usual Bikini Workout by Nicole Moneer | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 20, 2012)

Follow the Hoss as he makes Breakfast | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 20, 2012)

Board Member Derek "DEKE" Cundiff Trains Back


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 23, 2012)

Dennis James Arm Workout for 2012 Master Olympia | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 23, 2012)

Gabe Moen Training Shoulders!


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 24, 2012)

Behind the Scenes Photoshoot with Kevin Jordan | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 25, 2012)

Behind the Scenes Photoshoot with Brian Yersky | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 25, 2012)

Day in the Life with Dennis James Part One | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 25, 2012)

Aaron Clark's Legs


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 25, 2012)

F?ldv?ri Attila on Vimeo


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 26, 2012)

Constantinos Demetriou Dungeon Back Workout for Masters Olympia | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 26, 2012)

Day in the Life with Dennis James Part Two | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 26, 2012)

Day in the Life with Dennis James Part Three | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 26, 2012)

Antoine's progression!


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 28, 2012)

Bill Wilmore Blasts Legs 3 Weeks Out Masters Olympia


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 29, 2012)

Alex Lesukov back training Nov 2012


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 30, 2012)

Chuck Sanow Arm Workout for 2012 Masters Olympia | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 30, 2012)

Puertorrican Tank Alexis Rivera Rolon


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 1, 2012)

Lee Banks: Two Weeks Out From Masters Olympia


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 2, 2012)

Flex Bikini Model Search with Beth Hagendorf | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 2, 2012)

Marcel Kessler - Brustworkout im Sportstudio Hamburg


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 2, 2012)

Mark Antonek - Back & Biceps - Two Weeks Out Masters O


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 2, 2012)

GNC's Bill Sienerth Trains Arms


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 2, 2012)

Aman Kumar Trains Legs at Bev Francis Powerhouse Gym!


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 3, 2012)

Jerome "Hollywood" Ferguson Trains Chest & Delts!


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 3, 2012)

Week Of Moen: Quad Training


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 4, 2012)

Bikini Lauren Triani NPC South Beach Classic Prep


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 4, 2012)

Fouad Abiad Chest & Tri Shoot by Guy Cameron | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 9, 2012)

Stefan Havlik and Milan Sadek on Legs


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 12, 2012)

IFBB Pro Chris Darby Does Delts


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 12, 2012)

Michael Kefalianos Trains Back After Masters Olympia


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;realY9pu6eY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=realY9pu6eY[/video]


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2012)

Dallas McCarver Trains Arms at Gold's Venice


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 14, 2012)

IFBB Pro Lloyd Dollar Off Season Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 14, 2012)

Real-Time Off-Season Back Training with Dan Decker - MuscleMag


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 15, 2012)

John Meadows and Santana Anderson


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 16, 2012)

http://www.musculardevelopment.com/...champ-akim-williams-train-chest-part-one.html


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 17, 2012)

Junior Kevin Schleier FST arm training


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 19, 2012)

Lamar Byrd Jr. and Eric Reznik Off-Season Legs


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 19, 2012)

Ryan Pateracki Upper Body Training


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 20, 2012)

Chris Darby Trains Arms at Iron City Gym in Houston, Texas


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 22, 2012)

Mike and Durrah back training


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 24, 2012)

Josh Landry Xmas Legs


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 25, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> Jon Delarosa and Akim Williams Train Chest Part One



Jon Delarosa and Akim Williams Train Chest Part Two


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 25, 2012)

Anthony Paitaris Chest training. Video is about 9:22 but runs dark for 22.

IFBB Pro Anthony Paitaris Trains Chest


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 25, 2012)

Animals at Gold's Burnaby


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 27, 2012)

Teen National Champ Cody Montgomery Arms

2012 Teen National Champ Cody Montgomery Trains Arms


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 28, 2012)

Dana Baker and Caitlyn Pyke workout


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 28, 2012)

Nick Trigili Offseason back training

Nick Trigili Off-Season Back Workout | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 31, 2012)

Russian Troopers


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 1, 2013)

Steve Namat Giant Set


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 1, 2013)

Antoine's Back training

Antoine Vaillant Trains Back at the Mecca!


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 2, 2013)

Rasmus Charlie Solvsten Rasmussen and Lasse Schulz Nielsen Shoulder training


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 3, 2013)

Santana Anderson and John Meadows on legs


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 3, 2013)

Ivan Torres Back training

Ivan Torres High Volume Back Training


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 7, 2013)

Rich Piana Arms Arsenal

Rich Piana Arms Arsenal by a Mutant | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 8, 2013)

Erik Fankhouser at Columbus, OH ABC

Fankhouser in Columbus for an Animal Barbell Club | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 10, 2013)

Josh Haden Leg Training

Josh Haden Hardcore Leg Training


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 12, 2013)

AD Cherry in Hawaii part 1

AD Cherry IFBB Pro Training Back in Hawaii Part I (Feb 12')


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 13, 2013)

Arti Sharma Lopes shoulders


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 14, 2013)

Jay Martinez back training

Jay Martinez Trains Back In The Trenches


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 15, 2013)

Joe Romine Offseason Chest

Joe Romine Off-Season Chest Workout | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 16, 2013)

Dusty Hanshaw has a dvd on the way

[video=youtube;Rw7ed1q4f7w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Rw7ed1q4f7w[/video]


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 17, 2013)

Frank Mannarino Leg workout 14 weeks out of NY Metropolitan

21 Year Old Frank Mannarino Instructional Leg Training Video with Dave Palumbo!


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 17, 2013)

Ryan Watson Trains Legs


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 17, 2013)

Josh Hadan and Marc-Antoine Andrade Chest training

Marc Andrade and Josh Hadan Train Chest


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 17, 2013)

The Hungarians' trip to the USA during Olympia season


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 19, 2013)

AD Cherry IFBB Pro Training Back in Hawaii Part II (Feb 12')


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 19, 2013)

Trevor Smith leg training

Rx Exclusive, Never Before Seen Footage of Trevor Smith Training Legs.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 20, 2013)

SUPER FREAK 300 plus pound Martin Kjllestrom terminates BACK!!!


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 21, 2013)

Aaron Curtis


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 23, 2013)

Santana and John on Chest training at Elite


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 24, 2013)

Samir Troudi offseason posing

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?v=523076817723633&set=vb.292573420773975&type=2&theater


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 24, 2013)

Cody Montgomery on chest


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 24, 2013)

Caleb Weatherington

Caleb Weatherington: Next Level Training


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 25, 2013)

Marcus Haley with Dennis James


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 27, 2013)

Pedro Mirabal offseason delts

Pedro Mirabal Offseason Delt Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 27, 2013)

John Blatz Squat workout


SHW John Blatz Does Big Squats


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 27, 2013)

Manuel Manchado


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 27, 2013)

Nick Lepore prepping for the NPC Golds Classic


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 28, 2013)

Mike Liberatore offseason back workout

Michael Liberatore Off-Season Back Workout | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 28, 2013)

Jonathan Irizarry offseason back workout


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 1, 2013)

Frank Mannarino and IFBB Pro Steve Silverman trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 2, 2013)

Joe Thompson offseason back

Joe Thompson Offseason Back Training


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 2, 2013)

Chris Hawk's chest

SHW Chris Hawk Trains Chest Before His First Show


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 3, 2013)

Samir Troudi posing 8 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 3, 2013)

B-Ray offseason back workout

Branden Ray Off-Season Back Workout in Golds Gym | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 5, 2013)

Big Sexy offseason arms


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 5, 2013)

Joe Seeman 19 weeks out Ontario Provincials


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 5, 2013)

Ken Jackson Offseason chest

Ken Jackson Off-season Chest Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 5, 2013)

Figure competitor Luna Brown

Luna Brown Trains Legs


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 9, 2013)

Daniel Colvin and Solomon Whitchurch Delts and Biceps

Daniel Colvin and Solomon Whitchurch Train Biceps and Delts


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 9, 2013)

Matthew Bryduck and Natalie Sychocka leg training

Matthew Bryduck & Natalie Sychocka Train Legs


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 9, 2013)

Johnny Vegas trains back

Lightweight Bodybuilder Johnny Vegas Trains Back


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 9, 2013)

Shelby Starnes chest training

Shelby Starnes Heavy Chest & Shoulders


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 9, 2013)

Dominik Dornbusch Chest training and interview (in German)

Training und Interview Dominik Dornbusch 28.01.2013


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 9, 2013)

Steve Spaulding chest training

Steve Spaulding Trains Chest


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 9, 2013)

Kevin Simon and Waldemar Koslov 10 weeks out of the Loaded Cup

Kevin Simon & Waldemar Koslov Interview + Training 10 Wochen vor dem Loaded Cup 2013


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 10, 2013)

Daniel Dubinsky 11 weeks out of Slovak Juniors


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 10, 2013)

Posing practice with Jamo Nezzar


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 10, 2013)

Masters competitor Ben Jude 


Master Bodybuilder Ben Jude Trains Triceps


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 10, 2013)

IFBB Physique Pro Jill Dearmin back and biceps

IFBB Physique Pro Jill Dearmin Back and Biceps


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 11, 2013)

Jimmie McBride chest and legs with Dorian Yates

Jimmie McBride Trains Chest and Legs At Temple Gym with Dorian Yates


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 13, 2013)

Cody Montomery slideshow and interview

Cody Montgomery Photo Slideshow | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 13, 2013)

Samir Troudi workout

Runtime 1 hour 10 mins.

Samir Troudi


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 15, 2013)

Jonathan Irizarry Offseason chest


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 15, 2013)

Randy Tiner trains chest

NPC Middleweight Bodybuilder Randy Tiner Trains Chest.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 17, 2013)

Andrej Benner

Andrej Benner (Natural Bodybuilder)


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 18, 2013)

Kevin Stutz 18 weeks out of NABBA World


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 18, 2013)

Branden Ray arm workout

Branden Ray Arm Workout in Golds Gym Venice | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 19, 2013)

19 year old NABBA Junior Arthur Wottschel

Arthur Wottschel in Vorbereitung auf die Fr?hjahrssaison


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 21, 2013)

The Spartacus Arm Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 21, 2013)

Erik Fankhouser Update

Fankhouser Animal Update | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 23, 2013)

NY local bodybuilders Jon Delarosa, Marco Rivera, and Victor Martinez

NYBB BLUE Part One: Online Reality Series Featuring MHP Athletes


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 24, 2013)

RxMuscle covers opening of the NEW Powerhouse Gym in Linden NJ!


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 10, 2013)

Chase Jones trains arms five weeks out from the Phil Heath Classic


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 11, 2013)

Steve Kuclo on call

Steve Kuclo: On Call with the Dallas Fire Department


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 11, 2013)

Cedric Doyon episode 1


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 11, 2013)

Tyler and Josh Bicep and Tricep workout


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 11, 2013)

Robin Strand 11 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 14, 2013)

Mark Antonek offseason arm workout

Mark Antonek Offseason Arm Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 14, 2013)

Chase Jones 1 week out delts

Chase Jones Trains Delts 1 Week Out from Phil Heath Classic


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 15, 2013)

Luis Santa offseason delt workout

Luis Santa Offseason Delt Training


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 17, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> Kevin Simon and Waldemar Koslov 10 weeks out of the Loaded Cup
> 
> Kevin Simon & Waldemar Koslov Interview + Training 10 Wochen vor dem Loaded Cup 2013




Back and triceps 6 weeks out:

R?cken/Tricpes 6 Wochen vor dem Loaded Cup mit Kevin Simon & Waldemar Koslov


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 18, 2013)

Nick Trigili arms during the Arnold weekend

Nick Trigili Arm Workout During Arnold Classic Weekend | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 20, 2013)

Dana Baker 3 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 21, 2013)

Allan Powell back and biceps

In the Trenches: Back & Bicep Training with Allan Powell


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 23, 2013)

Jay Dever delt training after the Arnold:

Middleweight Jay Dever Delt Training


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 23, 2013)

Train like hell


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 23, 2013)

Dan O'Brien chest training


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 23, 2013)

David Byrne 8 weeks out of the Spring Classic


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 23, 2013)

Lukas Topinka comeback training part 1 with Jindrich Musil

[video]http://svetkulturistiky.cz/7-web-tv/47-trenink/257-lukas-topinka-se-po-4-letech-vraci-na-soutezni-podia-treninkove-video.html[/video]


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 23, 2013)

Lukas Topinka part 2

Sv?t kulturistiky - Vítejte


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 24, 2013)

Steve Namat arms giant sets


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 24, 2013)

SuperMutant competitors prep for the Canadian Nationals


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 26, 2013)

Nina Gjengaar


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 26, 2013)

Roseane Camilo glute workout


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 28, 2013)

Alex Bardachou delts training in the UK

British Invasion: Alex Bardachou Trains Delts


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 30, 2013)

Anth Bailes Leg workout

IFBB Pro Anth Bailes All Out Leg Training


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 30, 2013)

Anthony Pasquale triceps training at Arnold Classic

Anthony Pasquale trains triceps at Arnold Classic - Species Nutrition


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 30, 2013)

Nicole Ball


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 30, 2013)

Matt Lowden Chest and Biceps


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 1, 2013)

Benjamin Reineta chest workout

Brusttraining mit Benjamin Reineta


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 1, 2013)

Harold Kelley chest training

In the Treches: Harold Kelley Trains Chest


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 4, 2013)

Richard Williams trains back

Richard Williams Trains BIG BACK!!! - Species Nutrition


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 5, 2013)

Julie Bonnett 4 weeks out of Montreal


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 6, 2013)

Michelle Blank

Michelle Blank; IFBB Fitness Trooper & Patriot


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 6, 2013)

Mark Anthony trains chest

MPD Mark Anthony Trains Chest


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 6, 2013)

Cecil Croasdaile back training

Cecil Croasdaile's Back Workout Fit for a Pro


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 7, 2013)

Josh Landry arms 6 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 8, 2013)

Yolanda Alvarado preps for Detroit Pro

Yolanda Alvarado Preps for Detroit IFBB Powerhouse Pro/Am


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 10, 2013)

Danas Urniezius back workout

British Invasion: Danas Urniezius Trains Back


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 10, 2013)

Lionel Beyeke leg training

Lionel Beyeke Leg Workout For 2013 Chicago Pro | FLEX Online


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Apr 10, 2013)

These are great videos for motivation for sure I think you can take a lot from these videos and make them work for you I really think they need to do a squat video series on how to effectively squat and proper form and procedure. This could help a lot of people answer some much needed questions.


----------



## heavylifting1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Theres a lot of good videos here its really motivating to see all of these.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 11, 2013)

Justin Compton Chest and Shoulders

IFBB Pro Justin Compton Chest and Shoulder Workout | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 12, 2013)

Dave Goodin trains legs

IFBB Pro Dave Goodin Trains Legs to Failure


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 12, 2013)

Samir Troudi a few days out of Oslo Grand Prix


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 12, 2013)

Samir from yesterday


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 12, 2013)

Osama Ashour chest and biceps

Brust-Bizepstraining mit Osama Ashour


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 12, 2013)

Jordan Janowitz trains arms

Jordan Janowitz trains arms at Powerhouse gym Fenton, MI.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 12, 2013)

Lifting straps


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 12, 2013)

Miroslav Lelko junior training


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 12, 2013)

Dominic Dornbusch Training and interview April 3rd

Training und Interview Dominik Dornbusch 03.04.2013


----------



## heavylifting1 (Apr 13, 2013)

These guys really look great its a pleasure to see those that dedicated to training like us.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 13, 2013)

Josh Glover trains delts

Josh Glover Trains "Mountain Man" Delts


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 13, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> NY local bodybuilders Jon Delarosa, Marco Rivera, and Victor Martinez
> 
> NYBB BLUE Part One: Online Reality Series Featuring MHP Athletes



Part 2

NYBB Blue Episode II - Back to Basics


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 14, 2013)

Jiri Prochazka 4 weeks out of Junior Championships


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 15, 2013)

Shoulders and back with Sasha Schukin (In Russian)


----------



## heavylifting1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Good videos very inspiring.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 17, 2013)

Julie Bonnett 2 weeks out of WBFF Montreal


----------



## HARD AT IT (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks Gregz...I just stuff all over my cpu...lol


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 18, 2013)

Cody Montgomery trains chest, triceps, and calves

Teen Champ Cody Montgomery Trains Chest


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 18, 2013)

Day in the life of Trish Warren

A Day in the Life IFBB Fitness Pro Trish Warren


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 19, 2013)

Francine Sablan trains legs

IFBB Pro Francine Sablan trains legs for the Cal pro figure!


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 20, 2013)

Ben Pakulski chest 3 weeks after Arnold


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 20, 2013)

Brandon Beckrich road to Jr. Nationals


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 20, 2013)

Brandon Beckrich Episode 2


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 21, 2013)

Junior champion Jack Stokle had his 21st birthday 5 days before the competition:

British Invasion: Jack Stokle Trains Chest


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 21, 2013)

Ron Partlow Road to Canadian Nationals part 1


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 24, 2013)

Tomas Bures trains shoulders, traps, and calves

Tom?? Bure?: tr?nink l?tek, ramen a trap?z? 16. 4. 2013


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 25, 2013)

HARD AT IT said:


> Thanks Gregz...I just stuff all over my cpu...lol



1 week out


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 26, 2013)

Max Fairchild Back workout 3.5 weeks out of Ronnie Coleman Classic

Max Fairchild Back Workout - Ronnie Coleman Classic Prep


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 26, 2013)

Joe Mackey chest and triceps 6 weeks out of Ronnie Coleman Classic

Joe Mackey Chest and Tri's Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 26, 2013)

Joe Mackey Delts and biceps

Joe Mackey's Delt and Bi's Workout RCC Prep


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 28, 2013)

Kevin La Grutta arm training

Armtraining Kevin La Grutta 13.04.2013


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 28, 2013)

Brandon Beckrich part 3


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 29, 2013)

Alvin Small back workout

Alvin Smalls Blasts Out a Back Workout in London


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 29, 2013)

Kamla Macko workout

IFBB PRo Kamla Macko In The Iron Asylum


----------



## Gregzs (May 1, 2013)

Serwan Aljaff leg training  Bodybuilder Serwan Aljaff Trains Legs "UK Style"


----------



## Gregzs (May 1, 2013)

Dalton Diya's arm workout  UK Bodybuilder Dalton Diya Arm Workout


----------



## Gregzs (May 2, 2013)

Brendon Doherty arms 2 weeks out of Jay Cutler Classic  From Hospital Bed to the Stage, Brendon Doherty Trains Arms


----------



## Gregzs (May 3, 2013)

Hanh Back and biceps with Jon Irizarry and Greg McCoy Full Weeks Workout. Day 6: Back & Biceps - YouTube


----------



## Gregzs (May 3, 2013)

Kevin Jordan delt training in Rio De Janeiro Kevin Jordan Trains Shoulders In Rio De Janeiro


----------



## Gregzs (May 3, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> Lukas Topinka part 2
> 
> Sv?t kulturistiky - V?*tejte



Lukas Topinka part 3  Sv?t kulturistiky - Vítejte


----------



## Gregzs (May 4, 2013)

Renaldo Gairy delts training for the Toronto Pro 2013  Renaldo Gairy Delt Workout in Toronto Pro 2013 Prep


----------



## Gregzs (May 4, 2013)

Vitaly Fateev back and rear delt workout (in Russian)


----------



## Gregzs (May 5, 2013)

Jose Raymond delt workout for Toronto Pro 2013

Jose Raymond Delt Workout 6 Weeks Before Toronto Pro


----------



## Gregzs (May 9, 2013)

John Meadows trains legs for the Masters Nationals 2013

John Meadows Leg Workout for 2013 Masters Nationals | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (May 9, 2013)

Axel Hasler preps for the East German Cup on May 11.

Axel Hasler in Vorbereitung auf die Ostdeutsche Meisterschaft


----------



## Gregzs (May 10, 2013)

Jose Raymond chest 5 weeks out of Toronto Pro

Jose Raymond Chest Workout


----------



## Gregzs (May 10, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> Justin Compton Chest and Shoulders
> 
> IFBB Pro Justin Compton Chest and Shoulder Workout | FLEX Online





Justin Compton and Gary Larsen Train Chest | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (May 14, 2013)

Derek Upshaw trains arms

Derek Upshaw Trains Arms


----------



## Gregzs (May 14, 2013)

Mike Liberatore Chest workout 7 weeks out of Toronto Pro

Liberatore Chest Workout 7 Weeks from 2013 Toronto Pro | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (May 15, 2013)

Vjaceslav Vinogradov Training log part 1 Shoulders and Biceps (in Czech)

Tr?ninkov? videolog: Vja?eslav Vinogradov (01/2013)

Part 2 Legs

Tr?ninkov? videolog: Vja?eslav Vinogradov (02/2013)


----------



## Gregzs (May 15, 2013)

Stefan Havlik 9 weeks out of Chicago Pro


----------



## Gregzs (May 16, 2013)

Daniel Branscum leg training

Daniel Branscum Leg Training


----------



## Gregzs (May 17, 2013)

Brandon Beckrich part 4


----------



## Gregzs (May 19, 2013)

Jiri Kovac 2 weeks out of Junior Czech Championships


----------



## Gregzs (May 20, 2013)

Neckline area to train. Maria Shinkevich.


----------



## Gregzs (May 20, 2013)

Jiri Kovacs 1st place up to 77kg class


----------



## Gregzs (May 20, 2013)

2nd place David Prikop


----------



## Gregzs (May 21, 2013)

Jose Raymond back workout 2 weeks out

Jose Raymond Back Workout 2 Weeks Out


----------



## Gregzs (May 21, 2013)

Grigori Atoyan trains arms with A.D. Cherry before the Toronto Pro

Grigori Atoyan Trains Arms with AD Cherry


----------



## Gregzs (May 21, 2013)

MPD Competitor David Lamb

David Lamb - "Never Trust a Chubby Trainer"


----------



## Gregzs (May 21, 2013)

Matt Mendrun delts 10 days out of Cal 

Matt Mendrun trains shoulders 10 days out from the Cal


----------



## Gregzs (May 22, 2013)

Mark Richman 9 weeks out Canadian Nationals


----------



## Gregzs (May 22, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> Ken Jackson Offseason chest
> 
> Ken Jackson Off-season Chest Workout



Weeks out of the Toronto Pro

Day in the Life With IFBB Pro Ken Jackson Part1 | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (May 23, 2013)

Jessica Perales trains delts with Charles Glass for the Team Universe

WPD Jessica Perales Delt Workout with Charles Glass


----------



## Gregzs (May 23, 2013)

Breaking out the mug


----------



## Bonerstomp (May 23, 2013)

Wow hes huge


----------



## Gregzs (May 24, 2013)

Josh Landry delts 3.5 weeks out of Jr. Nationals


----------



## Gregzs (May 24, 2013)

Andrey Skoromny Offseason Leg workout


----------



## Gregzs (May 25, 2013)

Janeen Lankowski back training for Toronto

IFBB Pro Janeen Lankowski Trains Back Before the Toronto Pro


----------



## Gregzs (May 25, 2013)

Fouad Abiad back workout 10 days out of Toronto

Fouad Abiad Back Workout 10 Days from 2013 Toronto Pro | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (May 25, 2013)

Vjaceslav Vinogradov Training log part 3 Chest and Biceps with Tomas Bures

Tr?ninkov? videolog: Vja?eslav Vinogradov (03/2013)


----------



## Gregzs (May 27, 2013)

Mike Quinn and David Riley Back training

https://rxmuscle.com/video/in-the-i...with-his-training-partner-shw-dave-riley.html


----------



## Gregzs (May 27, 2013)

Gigi Morel Lower Body workout before Toronto Pro Bikini

Gigi Amurao Lower Body Workout | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (May 28, 2013)

Fouad Abiad chest 8 days out of Toronto

Fouad Abiad Chest Workout 8 Days From 2013 Toronto Pro | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (May 28, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> Weeks out of the Toronto Pro
> 
> Day in the Life With IFBB Pro Ken Jackson Part1 | FLEX Online



Part 2

Day in the Life With IFBB Pro Ken Jackson Part 2 | FLEX Online

Part 3

Day in the Life With IFBB Pro Ken Jackson Part 3 of 3 | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (May 29, 2013)

Bill Wilmore back workout 10 days out of Toronto

Bill Wilmore Back Workout 10 Days Out


----------



## Gregzs (May 30, 2013)

Josh Landry and Kevin Brayman 10 weeks out Jr. Nationals back workout


----------



## Gregzs (May 30, 2013)

Jose Raymond arms 5 days out of Toronto

Jose Raymond Arm Workout 5 Days Before Toronto


----------



## Gregzs (May 30, 2013)

Jon Delarosa pump session 3 days out of Toronto

Jon Delarosa "Pump Session" 3 Days Out


----------



## Gregzs (May 31, 2013)

Jerome Ferguson Arm workout before Toronto

Jerome Ferguson Arm Workout Before Toronto


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 2, 2013)

Vitaly Fateev arm workout (In Russian)


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 3, 2013)

Kevin Johnson's Road to the Jr. Nationals

Kevin Johnson's Road To The 2013 Jr. Nationals


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 3, 2013)

Kevin Jordan offseason chest at Bev's

Chest Training with GAT Athlete Kevin Jordan


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 4, 2013)

Bostin Loyd trains shoulders

https://www.rxmuscle.com/video/in-t...-after-winning-the-npc-2013-contra-costa.html


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 5, 2013)

Ben Pakulski legs with Charles Glass

http://www.flexonline.com/videos/tr...-pakulski-leg-workout-charles-glass-golds-gym


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 5, 2013)

MPD amateur Terry Plackert trains shoulders coached by Jennifer Worth

Terry Placker Shoulder Workout by Jennifer Worth | FLEX Online


----------



## Shivalismith (Jun 6, 2013)

i kinow this is 2013 but what a proper way of shoulder workout has been shown by the video is of certain help to most of the serious gym hitters..


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 7, 2013)

Teen Tyler Cohen Chest training before the Atlantic States

NPC Novice & Teen Light-Heavyweight Tyler Cohen Trains Chest


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 7, 2013)

Justin Yurko and Josh Halladay workout before the Atlantic States Part 1

NPC Heavy Weight Josh Halladay & NPC Middle Weight Justin Yurko Trains Chest & Biceps Part One


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 7, 2013)

Vjaceslav Vinogradov Training log part 4 Back and Triceps with Katka Kyptova

Tr?ninkov? videolog: Vja?eslav Vinogradov (04/2013)


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 8, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> Justin Yurko and Josh Halladay workout before the Atlantic States Part 1
> 
> NPC Heavy Weight Josh Halladay & NPC Middle Weight Justin Yurko Trains Chest & Biceps Part One



NPC Heavy Weight Josh Halladay & NPC Middle Weight Justin Yurko Trains Chest & Biceps Part Two


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 8, 2013)

Nick Trigili and Anthony Marchione Shoulder and Traps workout

Trigili and Marchione Off-Season Shoulder and Trap Workout | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 9, 2013)

Brandon Beckrich part 5 3 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 9, 2013)

Stefan Havlik 4 weeks out of Chicago Pro


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 10, 2013)

Ben Pakulski and Joe Bennett arm workout


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 11, 2013)

Beckrich Interview 4 Weeks from 2013 Jr Nationals | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 12, 2013)

Antoine and Jujimufu's pumpgasm


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 12, 2013)

Lucian Costea chest before Jr. Nationals

Lucian Costea Trains Chest Before Jr. Nationals


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 13, 2013)

Danae Zaitz back workout before Jr. Nationals

Danae Zaitz Trains Back For NPC Jr.Nationals | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 13, 2013)

Rocio Ruiz back workout before Jr. Nationals

Rocio Ruiz Prepares For NPC Jr. Nationals Figure | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 14, 2013)

Angelica Gonzalez before Jr. Nationals

https://www.rxmuscle.com/video/in-the-iron-asylum/8477-angelica-gonzalez-before-jr-nationals.html


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 14, 2013)

Brandon Beckrich Part 6


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 18, 2013)

Leg training with Sergey Bazarov


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 19, 2013)

Ron Harris and Matt Puglia chest training for Masters Nationals

In the Trenches: Ron Harris and Matt Puglia Train Chest


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 19, 2013)

The Herford Brothers train chest and shoulders before Teen and Collegiate Nationals

The Herford Brothers Blast Chest and Shoulders!


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 20, 2013)

Mike Johnson: In My Eyes

Genetics and BBing as a career or hobby


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 22, 2013)

Pete Ciccone arm training before Masters Nationals

Pete Ciccone trains Arms


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 25, 2013)

Tim Budesheim back and hamstring training (in German)


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 26, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> Part 2
> 
> NYBB Blue Episode II - Back to Basics



Part 3

NYBB Blue Episode 3


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 26, 2013)

Cody Montgomery arm training before Teen Nationals 2013

Cody Montgomery Trains Arms!


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 26, 2013)

Matthias Botthof shoulders and biceps (in German)

Der aktuelle Stand, Schultern & Biceps von und mit Matthias Botthof


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 26, 2013)

Vitaly Fateev Leg Training (in Russian)


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 28, 2013)

Antoine Vaillant and Tony Searle legs with Greg Long 1 week out of *2011* Canadian Nationals

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151717129840170&set=vb.159083124113517&type=2&theater


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 28, 2013)

Juan Morel back training

Juan Morel - In the Trenches!


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 28, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> Lukas Topinka part 3  Sv?t kulturistiky - V?*tejte



Lukas Topinka with Jindrich Musil and Matthew Rysavy

Sv?t kulturistiky - Vítejte


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 28, 2013)

Vjaceslav Vinogradov Training log part 5 heavy Legs with Martin Mester

Tr?ninkov? videolog: Vja?eslav Vinogradov (05/2013)


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 29, 2013)

Ken Jackson chest 9 days out of Chicago Pro

Ken Jackson trains chest


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 1, 2013)

Mike Liberatore back training 10 days out of Chicago Pro

Michael Liberatore 10 Days from Chicago Pro | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 1, 2013)

Pete Ciccone chest before Masters Nationals

Pete Ciccone hammers chest!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 1, 2013)

Cedric Doyon Robot Bodybuilder (filmed by Antoine Vaillant)


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 2, 2013)

Stefan Havlik 2 weeks out of Chicago Pro

Stefan Havlik 2 Weeks Before the Chicago Wings Of Strength


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 2, 2013)

Roelly Winklaar back and arms 2 weeks out of Chicago

Winklaar Back and Arms 2 Weeks from Chicago Pro | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 2, 2013)

Bryan Paz 9 days out of Chicago

Bryan Paz - In the Trenches


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 2, 2013)

Chris Bohonyi arms two weeks out of Team Universe

Chris Bohonyi - In the Trenches


----------



## Shivalismith (Jul 2, 2013)

the guy in the video is getting well up to the challenge.. quite appreciable the way he is doing the workout there .


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 3, 2013)

Justine K. Moore 1 week out of Team Universe

In The Iron Asylum: NPC Bikini Competitor Justine K. Moore 1 Week Out From Team Universe!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 3, 2013)

Chad Demichik back training before the Team Universe

Chad Demichik Trains Back Before The Team Universe!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 3, 2013)

Ron Harris chest before the Team Universe with Jose Raymond

Ron Harris and Jose Raymond train legs


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 3, 2013)

John Sherman trains delts for the Chicago Pro

John Sherman Trains Delts


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 3, 2013)

Stefan Havlik chest 4 weeks out of Chicago Pro

Stefan Havlik Trains Chest


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 3, 2013)

Craig Richardson trains arms before Chicago Pro

Craig Richardson Trains Arms


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 4, 2013)

Loutfi Ajaoun 1 week out of Canadian Nationals


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 4, 2013)

Ron Harris legs before the Team Universe

Team MD's Ron Harris Trains Legs


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 4, 2013)

Shelby Starnes arms 1 week out of Chicago Pro

In The Iron Asylum: IFBB Pro Shelby Starnes Trains Arms 1 Week Before The Wings Of Strength Chicago Pro!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 4, 2013)

Roelly Winklaar depletion workout before Chicago Pro

Roelly Winklaar Depletion Workout For 2013 Chicago Pro | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 4, 2013)

Ray Arde before 212 Chicago Pro


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 4, 2013)

Mirjam Rodrigues Da Silva leg training (in German)

Beintraining mit Mirjam Rodrigues da Silva


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 5, 2013)

Chris Darby arms 3 weeks out of Chicago Pro

Chris Darby Trains Arms


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 6, 2013)

Johnny Doull Road to the Canadian Nationals Episode 1


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 6, 2013)

Johnny Doull episode 2


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 6, 2013)

Johnny Doull episode 3


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 6, 2013)

Johnny Doull episode 4


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 6, 2013)

Cardio confessions with Dana Baker and Johnny Doull


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 6, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> Ron Partlow Road to Canadian Nationals part 1



Part 2


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 6, 2013)

Ron Partlow part 3


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 9, 2013)

Team MassiveJoes chest training with Lee Priest and Jake Nikolopoulos


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 9, 2013)

Matt Porter arm workout

In The Iron Asylum: Matt Porter's Killer Arm Workout!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 10, 2013)

Antoine's coverage of the Canadian Nationals with Mike Johnson, Benoit La Pierre, and Larry Vinette


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 10, 2013)

Antoine, Mike Johnson, and Mike Lynds


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 10, 2013)

Antoine, Mike, and Ron Partlow


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2013)

TJ Clark trains back before Branch Warren Classic

TJ Clark Trains Back


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2013)

Marc-Arthur Dautruchee back and biceps before the Team Universe

Marc-Arthur Dautruchee


----------



## slinsane (Jul 11, 2013)

Nice


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2013)

Trevor Koot Road to the Canadian Nationals part 1


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2013)

Trevor Koot part 2


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2013)

Trevor Koot part 3


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2013)

Trevor Koot part 4


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2013)

Trevor Koot part 5


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2013)

Trevor Koot part 6


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2013)

Trevor Koot part 7


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2013)

Antoine and Mike interviewing Santana Anderson


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2013)

Jonathan Irizarry and Cody Montgomery train chest


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2013)

Ted Voight legs before Southern States

Ted Voight Trains Legs Before the NPC Southern States


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 13, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> Matt Porter arm workout
> 
> In The Iron Asylum: Matt Porter's Killer Arm Workout!



Matt Porter chest workout

Matt Porter Chest Workout For 2013 LA Championships | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 13, 2013)

Matt Porter delts

Matt Porter Trains Delts


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 14, 2013)

Santiago Aragon preps for Southern States


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 14, 2013)

Duda Bueno shoulder training 1 week out of Los Angeles Championships

Duda Bueno hits shoulders one week out.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 16, 2013)

Lukas Eibeler back and biceps (in German)

Lukas Eibeler in Vorbereitung zum Cologne Beach Style


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 17, 2013)

Milan Sadek back and biceps offseason


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 17, 2013)

Way too short Coco Austin photoshoot video

Coco Austin's Gym Photo Shoot with Flex Magazine | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 18, 2013)

Cody Montgomery 2 weeks out cardio


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 19, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> The Herford Brothers train chest and shoulders before Teen and Collegiate Nationals
> 
> The Herford Brothers Blast Chest and Shoulders!



Logan and Lloyd Herford Prep for NPC Teen Nationals | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 19, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> Ron Harris and Matt Puglia chest training for Masters Nationals
> 
> In the Trenches: Ron Harris and Matt Puglia Train Chest



Back workout 3 days out


Ron Harris and Matt Puglia Train Back


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 21, 2013)

Tim Liggins preps for Masters Nationals

Tim Liggins Preps for Masters Nationals


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 21, 2013)

Dan Hawtin Arms before Masters Nationals

Dan Nawtin Trains Arms


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 22, 2013)

Julie Bonnett 5 weeks out of WBFF Worlds


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 24, 2013)

Mike Johnson: In My Eyes 12 PTs and Coaches


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 24, 2013)

Juan Morel and Jon De la Rosa train back before Tampa Pro

Morel and De La Rosa train back!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 25, 2013)

Santana Anderson 3 weeks out of Tampa Pro


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 25, 2013)

Juan Morel trains legs 6 weeks out of Tampa part 1

Juan Morel


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 26, 2013)

Fouad Abiad, Frank McGrath, and Dorian Hamilton back workout

Fouad Abiad, Frank McGrath and Heavy D Crank Out a Back Workout | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 28, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> Juan Morel trains legs 6 weeks out of Tampa part 1
> 
> Juan Morel



Part 2

Juan Morel Trains Legs - Part 2


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 1, 2013)

Antoine's new Q & A


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 1, 2013)

Matt Porter arm workout after Los Angeles Championships 2013

LA Heavyweight Bodybuilding Champion Matt Porter Arm Workout | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 1, 2013)

Antoine, Mike, Cedric, and Frank train legs in June


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 1, 2013)

Santana 2 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 1, 2013)

Antoine in Switzerland Day 1


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 2, 2013)

Tomas Bures 2 weeks out of Tampa Pro


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 3, 2013)

Fred Bulkstone bachelor's workout

Andrew Hudson


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 3, 2013)

Antoine in Switzerland Day 2 part 1


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 3, 2013)

Antoine in Switzerland Day 2 part 2


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 3, 2013)

Julie Bonnett 4 weeks out of WBFF World Championships


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 4, 2013)

Juan Morel and Jon De La Rosa train chest 2 weeks out of Tampa Pro

Juan Morel and Jon De La Rosa Train Chest


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 4, 2013)

Lasse Schulz Nielsen Road to the Danish Nationals Day 1


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 4, 2013)

Road to the Danish Nationals Day 2


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 4, 2013)

Leg workout at Stahlwerk31 Tim Budesheim, David Hoffmann, and Antonio Murania part 1


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 4, 2013)

Leg workout at Stahlwerk31 Tim Budesheim, David Hoffmann, and Antonio Murania part 2


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 6, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> Juan Morel and Jon De La Rosa train chest 2 weeks out of Tampa Pro
> 
> Juan Morel and Jon De La Rosa Train Chest




Juan Morel and Jon De La Rosa train chest 2 weeks out of Tampa Pro part 2

Juan Morel and Jon De La Rosa Train Chest - Part 2


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 6, 2013)

Mike Johnson In My Eyes #13


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 7, 2013)

Santana Anderson 3 days out log entry


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 8, 2013)

Noemi Olah before Tampa Pro bikini

Noemi Olah Before the Tampa Pro


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 9, 2013)

Michael Scott back training before Tampa Amateur

Michael Scott Trains Back Before the NPC PBW Tampa


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 9, 2013)

Kamla Macko before Tampa Pro

Kamla Macko Before the Tampa Pro


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 13, 2013)

Luke Sandoe 10 weeks out of UK championships


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 13, 2013)

Jure Rus workout part 1


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 13, 2013)

Boris Orava back and hamstrings before the World Cup (in Czech)

Tr?ninkov? videolog: Boris Orava (01/2013)


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 15, 2013)

Danielle Vaughan legs before CBBF Nationals


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 16, 2013)

Julie Bonnett 1.5 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 16, 2013)

Antoine in Switzerland Day 3


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 18, 2013)

Antoine Vaillant leg workout August 14


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 20, 2013)

Allen Pike back workout before Midwest Natural Championships

In the Trenches with Natural Competitor Allen Pike


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 21, 2013)

Calum Von Moger profile


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 22, 2013)

Logan Phillips shoulders before Midwest Naturals

From Wounded in Afghanistan to the Stage!


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 24, 2013)

Antoine's Garage Back workout

ANTOINE VAILLANT - IRON CRUSHING GARAGE BACK WORKOUT - YouTube


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 25, 2013)

Chase Jones leg workout before the North American Championships

Heavyweight Chase Jones Trains Legs


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 26, 2013)

Vlad Petric 10 days out of North American Championships

In The Iron Asylum: Vlad Petric Trains Shoulders And Biceps!


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 26, 2013)

Akim Williams 3 weeks out of North Americans with Antonio Echevarria


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 26, 2013)

Rajnai R?ka


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2013)

Lucian Costea 2 weeks out from the IFBB North Americans


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2013)

Nick Rose 1 week out of North Americans

In The Iron Asylum: Nick Rose: Military Muscle 1 Week Out From The North Americans!


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2013)

Joe Thomas deadlifts before North Americans


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2013)

Larry Morrison delts workout before North Americans


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2013)

Larry Morrison leg workout before North Americans

Larry Morrison Before the 2013 IFBB North American


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2013)

Walter Martin chest, delt, and arm workout before North Americans

Walter Martin Before the IFBB North American


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2013)

Female Freak Glute and Thigh workout


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 30, 2013)

Charles Curtis delt workout before North Americans

Charles Curtis Trains Delts


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 30, 2013)

Josh Barnett leg workout before North Americans

Josh Barnett Trains Legs


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 30, 2013)

Kevin Tomasini back workout before North Americans

Kevin Tomasini Trains Back


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 31, 2013)

Antoine Vaillant Q & A August


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 2, 2013)

Andrey Skoromny Body Time back workout with Dmitry Golubochkin


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 2, 2013)

Akim Williams back and biceps 3 weeks out of North Americans

Akim Williams Trains Back & Bi's


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 6, 2013)

Victor Martinez, Marco Rivera, and Jon De La Rosa at the NY Pro in NYBB Blue 4

NYBB Blue - Episode 4


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 6, 2013)

Matt Porter back workout after Europa Dallas

Matt Porter - In the Trenches


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 6, 2013)

Patrick Esce chest before Southern States

Patrick Esce - In the Trenches


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 8, 2013)

Milan Sadek moved to Prague. This clip made me laugh unintentionally because his supplements have overflowed the kitchen and cabinets.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 11, 2013)

Andrey Skoromny Body Time Quad workout


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 12, 2013)

Justin Compton and Aaron Clark at Bev's for GEAR


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 12, 2013)

Akim Williams Trains Arms & Legs

Akim Williams - In the Trenches

Arm & Leg Training at Bev's


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 13, 2013)

Tomas Horak training for the IFBB World Championships in November


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 14, 2013)

Ahmad Ahmad trains shoulders with his 2 brothers


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 16, 2013)

Jeff Logan 6 weeks out of East Coast Cup


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 16, 2013)

Enrico Hoffmann 10 weeks out of East German Championships


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 23, 2013)

Lou Moreira legs 4 weeks out of Texas State


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 23, 2013)

Lou Moreira back training


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 23, 2013)

Lamar Byrd legs 4 weeks out of Southeasterrn USA


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 25, 2013)

Milan Kinc chest and triceps 11 days out of International Austria Cup

Milan Kinc - trnink hrudnku a triceps 11 dn ped International Austria Cup 2013 (video)


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 27, 2013)

Ronny Rockel chest and triceps September 14, 2013

Ronny Rockel - Chest & Triceps 14.09.2013

It runs 1 hour.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 27, 2013)

Andrey Skoromny Body Time Arms with Michael Sidorychev


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 30, 2013)

Andrey Skoromny and A. Varskaa at the market


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 30, 2013)

Slavoj Bednar 2 weeks out of the Universe


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 30, 2013)

Kagan Orton preps for NABBA Universe

Kagan Orton's Dream Team to the NABBA Universe, July 2013


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 1, 2013)

John Martini 9 weeks out of Universe


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 1, 2013)

Kevin Ofurum quad thrash 3 weeks out of Phoenix Pro 212


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 8, 2013)

Christie Marquez trains legs


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 9, 2013)

Jon De La Rosa offseason chest workout


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 9, 2013)

Lubomir Krhut 1 day out Austrian Open 2013


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 10, 2013)

Mark Cruz arms 1 week out of NY State

Mark Cruz Arm Training 1 Week Out From The NPC NY State Championships!


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 10, 2013)

Darron Glenn offseason leg workout


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 11, 2013)

Stephen Frazier offseason chest and triceps


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 13, 2013)

Petra Welker and Horst Wetterau chest and triceps workout

Brust und Trizeps mit Petra Welker und Horst Wetterau


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 15, 2013)

Kevin Ofurum delts 9 days out of Phoenix Pro


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 15, 2013)

Ty Young offseason chest and calves


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 16, 2013)

Danielle Vaughan shoulder training


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 17, 2013)

Lukas Wyler chest training 10 days out of the Swiss Championships


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 19, 2013)

Kevin Ofurum back workout 8 days out of Phoenix


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 19, 2013)

Marco Rivera leg workout 1 week out of Phoenix


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 19, 2013)

Jose Raymond 4 days out of Phoenix


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 23, 2013)

Juan Morel offseason chest and biceps


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 24, 2013)

Antoine and Mike Team Macho


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 24, 2013)

Tomas Klic trains chest, biceps, and abs (in Czech)

Tom Kl: trnink prsou, biceps a bicha 24. 9. 2013


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 27, 2013)

Malte Ahlers shoulder, back, and triceps before the NAC German fall season

Video: Rckentraining mit Malte Ahlers


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 28, 2013)

Tony Searle Today never tomorrow


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 28, 2013)

Mike Johnson In my eyes 14


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 28, 2013)

Andrei Skoromny chest workout before the Arnold Madrid amateur


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 30, 2013)

Antoine's Q & A October 2013


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 30, 2013)

Fouad Abiad offseason arm training

Fouad Abiad's Off-season Arm Blast | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 31, 2013)

Rodney Boudreau arms 13 days out of New England Championships


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 31, 2013)

2013 NABBA Universe Class 4 prejudging, posedown, and awards (Lee Priest's class)


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 2, 2013)

Kirk Fontenot 5 weeks out of Texas State Naturals


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 2, 2013)

Mike Fregia 3 weeks out of Texas State Naturals


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 2, 2013)

Nick Del Toro shoulder workout before Texas State Naturals


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 2, 2013)

Nick Medici trains chest 8.5 weeks out of Eastern USA






NPC Northeast - Schedule


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 7, 2013)

Fouad Abiad and Eddie Bracamontes Arm Day


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 7, 2013)

Antoine's Q & A September 2013


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 8, 2013)

Andrei Skoromny shoulder workout with Vitaly Fateev


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 12, 2013)

Arms and shoulders with Alexander Kolyasnikov


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 12, 2013)

ANTOINE VAILLANT - MIKE "NO FEAR" JOHNSON - QC BODYBUILDING TOUR DAY 1&2 

ANTOINE VAILLANT - MIKE "NO FEAR" JOHNSON - QC BODYBUILDING TOUR DAY 1&2 - YouTube


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 12, 2013)

It's All About The Glutes: Lifting with IFBB Pro Callie Bundy


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 12, 2013)

IFBB Pro Dobromir Delev Training Shoulder, Traps and Triceps full training


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 12, 2013)

IFBB Pro Dobromir Delev - Chest and Biceps Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 13, 2013)

Nick Medici Trains Chest 1.5 Weeks Out from NPC Eastern USA


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 13, 2013)

Frank Mannarino and Alissa Forte OFFSEASON back training


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 13, 2013)

Johnny Doull contest prep motivation


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 14, 2013)

Vincenzo Masone Trains Back and Biceps 1.5 Weeks Out from the NPC Eastern USA


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 15, 2013)

Mike Johnson In My Eyes #15


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 15, 2013)

Nick Medici Trains Shoulders & Arms

Nick Medici Trains Shoulders & Arms | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 17, 2013)

Tijuana Pro results

Tijuana Pro 2013: vsledky a fotografie

. Dexter Jackson*
 2. Martin Kjellstr?m
 3. Kevin Ofurum
 4. Manuel Lomeli
 5. Alfredo Azpeitia
 6. Grigori Atoyan
 7. Juan Carlos Graham

Bikini

1. Crystal Matthews*
 2. Jessica James
 3. Dayna Maleton
 4. Ashriel Osgood
 5. Lorena Bucio
 6. Belinda Kiriakou
 7. Cristy Mendivil
 8. Edna Olivas
 9. Nikola Weiterov?
 10. Deborah Goodman
 11. Marisol Lara
 12. Brittany Gaylord
 13. Simone Sinclair
 14. Ronda Porter
 15. Christy Cook
 16. Michelle Mein
 16. Nataly Banuelos
 16. Gilari Tapia


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 19, 2013)

Leg workout with Dmitri Ivanov


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 19, 2013)

Dimitri Yashankin and Peter Molnar Chest Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 21, 2013)

Antoine Vaillant November Q & A


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 22, 2013)

ANTOINE VAILLANT - MIKE "NO FEAR" JOHNSON - QUEBEC TOUR DAY 3 : QUEBEC CITY


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 22, 2013)

Andrei Skoromny basic exercise program with Olympic weightlifter Dmitri Kiokov


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 24, 2013)

My chest does hurt with Sasha Schukin


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 25, 2013)

Troy Tate and Jamal Musbah - Las Vegas Classic Leg Training


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 27, 2013)

LA and Europa Champ Matt Porter at Golds Venice


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 27, 2013)

Stephen Frazier Offseason Back


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 29, 2013)

Zsuzsanna Toldi - SCITEC photoshoot in Flex Gym

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlB7EeftPfY


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 30, 2013)

Dennis Arnold VS Tim Budesheim Back and Biceps Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 1, 2013)

Eddie Bracamontes leg workout

Eddie Bracamentos hits Legs


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 1, 2013)

IFBB Pro Brian Yersky Trains Chest Off Season


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 4, 2013)

Ronny Rockel Offseason Shoulders and Biceps

Ronny Rockel - Schultern & Bizeps - Offseason-Training


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 4, 2013)

ANTOINE VAILLANT - MIKE JOHNSON - QUEBEC TOUR - ATLANTIS GYM


----------



## Tommygunzthomas (Dec 8, 2013)

sick vids


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 8, 2013)

Andrei Skoromny back and traps workout with Andrei Popov


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 10, 2013)

ANTOINE VAILLANT - MIKE JOHNSON - QUEBEC TOUR - PRESTIGE FITNESS IN LASALLE


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 11, 2013)

Dana Baker 16 weeks out of 2013 Nova Scotia Provincials


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2013)

Derek Leverant; USAs Lightweight Pro Card Winner Leg Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2013)

Calum Von Moger Trains Shoulders


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 14, 2013)

Phil Heath trains Juan Morel and Jon Dela Rosa parts 1 and 2

Phil Heath Trains Juan Morel and Jon Delarosa: Part 1 | FLEX Online

Phil Heath Trains Juan Morel and Jon Delarosa: Part 2 | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 14, 2013)

Derek "Tank" Leverant: Off-Season Arm Training with NPC LHW Milton Martinez


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 16, 2013)

Hide Yamagishi and 9X Ms O Iris Kyle's Bodi Caf?


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 16, 2013)

Anders and Lars Pedersen train shoulders and biceps  before the Danish Championships


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 16, 2013)

Max Fairchild and Lou Moreira Train Legs Mountain Dog Style


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 18, 2013)

Winter Lunges - Giddy Up & Go! Slightly Sarcastic


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 18, 2013)

Brad Rowe Trains Legs on Muscle Beach TV


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 18, 2013)

Armando Aman three weeks post NPC Nationals back and biceps


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 18, 2013)

ANTOINE VAILLANT - NORMAL SUCKS!


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 18, 2013)

Gun Run With IFBB PRO and Fusion Athlete Santana Anderson ft Tyler Doucette


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 19, 2013)

Danny Hester Interview & Photoshoot On MBTV


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 19, 2013)

TJ Clark Trains Legs Off Season


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 20, 2013)

ISOLATOR FITNESS and MET-RX Present Ifbb Pro Brian Yersky Training Arms


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 24, 2013)

Chris Mahon: Recovering and Rebuilding after Stroke


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 27, 2013)

Antoine Vaillant Q&A: December 2013


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 27, 2013)

Kevin Cree Trains Chest


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 27, 2013)

Squats with Katerina Abramova


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 28, 2013)

IFBB Pro Ryan Pateracki Back Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 31, 2013)

BEHIND THE LENS - CALUM VON MOGER


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 31, 2013)

ANTOINE VAILLANT - THE LAST SET OF 2013


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 31, 2013)

Mike Johnson In My Eyes #16


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 7, 2014)

Fouad Abiad Q&A #1


----------



## ElitePeptides (Jan 8, 2014)

sick!


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 9, 2014)

Fouad Abiad Leg Annihilation

Video: Leg Press Annihilation | FLEX Online


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 13, 2014)

Cody Montgomery - Arm Training


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 13, 2014)

IFBB PRO Santana Anderson: Road to the Tampa Bay Pro: Episode #1


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 15, 2014)

Antoine Vaillant and David Hoffman Train Day After The Arnold 2011


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 15, 2014)

The Mighty Mike Quinn: Road to the Masters Olympia


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 17, 2014)

Alexey Lesukov - Preparation for IFBB Pro Season 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 17, 2014)

Alex Martinez Super Heavyweight Offseason


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 19, 2014)

Adam Kozyra trains chest and biceps (in Russian)


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 19, 2014)

ANTOINE VAILLANT - JUJIMUFU - CEDRIC DOYON - GaRAGE


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 19, 2014)

ANTOINE VAILLANT - MIKE JOHNSON - QUEBEC TOUR - POWER GYM DRUMMONDVILLE


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 19, 2014)

Wicked Wheels with Antoine Vaillant


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 19, 2014)

Cody Montgomery: Back Workout & Off-Season Diet


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 21, 2014)

IFBB Pro Jason Poston Trains Arms


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 22, 2014)

Mike Liberatore Push-Pull 6 Days from 2011 Phoenix Pro


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 25, 2014)

Amit Sapir 16 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 27, 2014)

Bulk up with Jon De La Rosa's Heavy/Volume Back Workout!


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 28, 2014)

Nick Trigili: Shoulder Workout after Injury


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 2, 2014)

Darron Glenn Offseason Arm Training


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 3, 2014)

IFBB Pro Ken Jackson Trains Chest and Shoulders Offseason


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 4, 2014)

Rado Filip - back training in preparation for the 2014 season


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 4, 2014)

Alexey Lesukov - Off Season Training 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 9, 2014)

IFBB PRO LUKE TIMMS TRAINING SHOULDERS 4 WEEKS & 1 DAY OUT FROM FITX 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 11, 2014)

Rene Gorol and Jan Kubik Leg training (in Czech)

http://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-17781-treninkovy-videolog-rene-gorol-a-jan-kubik-01-2014.html


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 18, 2014)

Vinny Galanti: Leg Day, February 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 20, 2014)

Steve Mousharbash: Chest Workout 9 Weeks Out from the Europa Orlando 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 22, 2014)

Mike Johnson and Stoic Steve Watterson


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 22, 2014)

Mike Johnson In My Eyes #17


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 22, 2014)

IFBB Bikini Pro Lindsey Waters: Delt Workout 4 Weeks Out from the St. Louis Pro 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 24, 2014)

Mike Johnson & Stoic Steve Watterson - Back & Bi's


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 24, 2014)

Keith Williams 8 weeks out from the Europa Orlando Pro


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 25, 2014)

Squats . Hardcore Workout From Ramona Valerie Alb IFBB Bikini and Fitness Model


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 28, 2014)

Igor Illes: Journey to NK


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 28, 2014)

Igor Illes: Journey to NK Part 2


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 28, 2014)

Zoltan Voros part 1 (in Hungarian)

RED ROCK REALITY 2014 - 1. R?SZ


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 5, 2014)

Antoine Vaillant Q&A: February 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 6, 2014)

Tyler Cohen: Chest Day, February 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 10, 2014)

IFBB Men's Physique Pro Jason Poston trains Delts / 2014 Pittsburgh Pro!


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 10, 2014)

Zoltan Voros part 2 (in Hungarian)

RED ROCK REALITY 2014 - 2. R?SZ


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 11, 2014)

IFBB Men's Physique Pro Jason Poston trains Delts / 2014 Pittsburgh Pro Part 2


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 11, 2014)

The Phil Heath Classic takes place March 15, 2014 in Houston, Texas. Take a look at 3 athletes - at 3 separate gyms - and catch a glimpse of their training and individual styles as they prep in anticipation of this huge show.

Sheila Furjuoh - Phil Heath Classic


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 11, 2014)

Jason Phelps - Phil Heath Classic


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 11, 2014)

Michael Beach - Phil Heath Classic


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 13, 2014)

LEE PRIEST presents his arm workout, talks Mr Olympia politics, training with Arnold & more


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 13, 2014)

IFBB Pro Chris Tuttle Off-season Chest Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 14, 2014)

Justin Compton Chest Workout 4 Weeks Out Europa Orlando


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 14, 2014)

^^^^ i hope your mom gets tit cancer


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 14, 2014)

Zoltan Voros part 3 (in Hungarian)


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 16, 2014)

John Meadows Max Farichild Dave Tate and IFBB Pro Ken Jackson Train Back


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 17, 2014)

Justin Compton Arm Workout - 6 Weeks Out from the IFBB Orlando Pro 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 18, 2014)

Ronny Rockel back training at David Gym Zurich

http://clips.team-andro.com/watch/a8a2215d6e3f36f20f28/ronny-rockel-im-david-gym-zuerich


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 18, 2014)

Julie Bonnett 2014 Vlog Series Episode 1 ? 5 Weeks Out From The Montreal Pro Am


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 19, 2014)

IFBB Women's Physique Pro Dani Reardon In The Iron Asylum! Shoulder workout prepping for the St. Louis Pro


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 19, 2014)

In the Iron Asylum offseason back workout with IFBB Pro Lee Banks


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 19, 2014)

Justin Compton Back Workout - 6 Weeks Out from the Europa Orlando 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 20, 2014)

IFBB PRO Santana Anderson: Road to the Tampa Bay Pro: Episode 2


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 20, 2014)

IFBB PRO Santana Anderson: Road to the Tampa Bay Pro: Episode 3


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 20, 2014)

IFBB PRO Santana Anderson: Road to the Tampa Bay Pro: Episode 4


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 20, 2014)

IFBB PRO Santana Anderson: Road to the Toronto Pro SuperShow: Episode 5 (Change from Tampa due to injury)


----------



## glutezbrah (Mar 20, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 20, 2014)

Julie Bonnett 2014 Vlog Series Episode 2 
 4 Weeks Out From The Montreal Pro Am


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 21, 2014)

Johnny Doull Shoulder & Arm Workout - 2014 Offseason


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 21, 2014)

Gregzs said:


> Igor Illes: Journey to NK Part 2




Igor Illés: Joerney 2014 Quadriceps training


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 21, 2014)

Gregzs said:


> Zoltan Voros part 2 (in Hungarian)
> 
> RED ROCK REALITY 2014 - 2. R?SZ



Bela Kokeny training shoulders and Zoltan's visit to the dentist

RED ROCK REALITY 2014 - 4. RÉSZ


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 21, 2014)

Vitaly Fateev circuit training


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 23, 2014)

IFBB MPD Pro Jason Poston Tricep Workout - 10 Weeks Out from Pittsburgh Pro


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 23, 2014)

Steve Spaulding & Joe Thomas Arm Workout - 2014 Offseason


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 23, 2014)

NPC Bodybuilder Lloyd Herford  Back & Delts Workout - 2014 Offseason


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 24, 2014)

Dennis James and Big Ramy chest workout during Arnold Classic Weekend in Columbus

http://www.flexonline.com/videos/training/chest/big-ramy-and-dennis-james-train-chest


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 25, 2014)

IFBB MPD Pro Jason Poston Biceps Workout - 10 Weeks Out from the Pittsburgh Pro 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 26, 2014)

Dusty Hanshaw Crushing Arms at the 2014 Arnold Classic


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 27, 2014)

Suppz.com - ifbb pro Kevin Jordan Training Uncut - Uncensored


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 28, 2014)

Weider Armtraining mit Tim Budesheim und Matthias Botthof


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 28, 2014)

Tyler Cohen Leg Day, March 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 29, 2014)

RED ROCK REALITY 2014 - 5. RÉSZ with Zoltan Voros


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 31, 2014)

Rado Filip three weeks before SAKSFT Slovak Championship in bodybuilding juniors , to be held 12 April 2014 in Hnusta.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 1, 2014)

Miss Bikini @ Top de Colmar Peak Bodybuilding Challenge 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 1, 2014)

Peak Bodybuilding Challenge 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 1, 2014)

Vinny Galanti and Tyler Cohen Leg Day, March 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 2, 2014)

Julie Bonnett 2014 Vlog Series Episode 3 
3 Weeks Out From The Montreal Pro Am


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 2, 2014)

Ryan Fulton Trains Chest And Biceps 9 days out from his show.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 3, 2014)

Viktor Minar -- Road to Contest (1) March 30 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 3, 2014)

Old School Arms with Josh Halladay


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 4, 2014)

Zoltan Voros back workout

RED ROCK REALITY 2014 - 6. RÉSZ


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 4, 2014)

In The Iron Asylum: IFBB Pro Species Athlete Ryan Pateracki Training Chest!


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 4, 2014)

In The Iron Asylum: IFBB Figure Pro Kamla Macko Training Legs!


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 4, 2014)

In The Iron Asylum: IFBB Pro Monique Jones Trains Legs With Dave Palumbo!


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 4, 2014)

In The Iron Asylum: NPC National Competitor Ted Voight Training Chest!


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 5, 2014)

Dexter Jackson Arm Workout & Visit to the FIBO Power 2014 Expo


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 5, 2014)

FIBO Power - Andy Haman Loose in Cologne, Germany


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 5, 2014)

Lindsey Waters Trains Glutes


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 7, 2014)

Antoine Vaillant Q&A: March 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 7, 2014)

Calum Von Moger Mass Demand Biceps Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 7, 2014)

Roelly Winklaar's Road to Recovery

http://www.flexonline.com/general-news/roelly-winklaars-road-recovery


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 8, 2014)

Anth Bailes Trains Delts & Triceps 6 Weeks Out from the Bodypower Pro


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 8, 2014)

SCITEC a FIBO-n


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 9, 2014)

http://www.musculardevelopment.com/...-abs-in-europa-orlando-prep.html#.U0YZLnlOXaF

IFBB Bikini Pro Jennifer Dawn

Training Legs, Delts & Abs Europa Orlando Prep


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 10, 2014)

Ben Pakulski back workout with Matt Burzacott at FIBO


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 10, 2014)

Marian Cambal 32 days out of the Mozolani Classic


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 10, 2014)

Thomas Klic training log part 1

Back and shoulders with Tomas Kejik

http://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-18377-treninkovy-videolog-tomas-klic-01-2014.html


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 11, 2014)

Zoltan Voros at FIBO

RED ROCK REALITY 2014 - 7. RÉSZ


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 11, 2014)

Shoulders 8 weeks out

Igor Illés: Tréning Ramien 2014 (8weeks to go ) Ráno


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 11, 2014)

Julie Bonnett 2014 Vlog Series Episode 4 : 2 Weeks Out From The Montreal Pro Am


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 11, 2014)

Dana Baker 2014 Vlog Series Episode 2 &#149; Recap of The 2014 NSABBA Provincials


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 12, 2014)

Europa Orlando Results and photos

http://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-18418-europa-show-of-champions-2014-vysledky-a-fotografie.html


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 13, 2014)

Roman Gora - Road to Contest (1) April 06 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 14, 2014)

IFBB Pro Jamie Pinder & Gordon Falcetti Offseason Back Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 14, 2014)

Antonio Echevarria Chest & Biceps Workout - NPC Metropolitan Championships

1.5 Weeks Out


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 14, 2014)

Bikini Fitness: Sandra Jacyna, Monika Müller and Eva Havelkova - training under the direction of Vyacheslav Vinogradov

http://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-182...enink-pod-vedenim-vjaceslava-vinogradova.html


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 15, 2014)

Irina Medel Leg Workout and Drying out for Bikini Competition


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 16, 2014)

A Day with "The Beast", Roelly Winklaar! 

http://www.flexonline.com/videos/training/day-beast-roelly-winklaar


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 17, 2014)

Vladimir Iacovlev Profile prior to IFBB European 2014 in Santa Susanna, Spain May 14 - 18, 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 17, 2014)

Vladimir Iacovlev - March 27 2014 - Training


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 17, 2014)

Igor Illés: Cutler´s World Nové Zámky (7weeks to go )


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 17, 2014)

Martin Orolin - April 12 2014 (5 weeks out)


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 17, 2014)

Powerlifting training log: Jiri Tkadlcik

http://powerlifting.ronnie.cz/c-18435-treninkovy-videolog-jiri-tkadlcik-01-2014.html


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 17, 2014)

Khai Trinh: Shoulders, April 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 17, 2014)

Bikini Cup Fibo Power 2014 IFBB/DBFV 38 minutes

http://clips.team-andro.com/watch/3988ea62ed7c9c961014/bikini-cup-fibo-power-2014-ifbb-dbfv


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 17, 2014)

Miss Fibo Power Beauty 2014 35 minutes

http://clips.team-andro.com/watch/5ef544228c3c8fa6a685/miss-fibo-power-beauty-2014


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 17, 2014)

IFBB Pro Michael Johnson and Dana Baker train legs at the Original Powerhouse Gym in Highland Park, Michigan


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 18, 2014)

Cedric McMillan and Zoltan Voros back workout at FIBO

RED ROCK REALITY 2014 - 8. RÉSZ


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 18, 2014)

Calum Von Moger Mass Demand Triceps Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 19, 2014)

Slavoj Bednar: Training chest seven weeks before the World Cup 2014 NABBA professionals


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 19, 2014)

Vojta Koritenský - ON THE TOP díl 1 Prep for Olympia Amateur in Prague June 6-8 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 19, 2014)

Calum Von Moger; Meet the Family


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 19, 2014)

Hungarian coverage of Top De Colmar 2014

Team Bognár: Top de Colmar összefoglaló


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 19, 2014)

Kyrstyn Niespolo Posing Clinic At Ken Jackson's Fitness Factory


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 20, 2014)

Oliver Hory trains chest and shoulders at Get Big Gym Pulheim

http://www.bodybuilding-magazin.de/...ig-boyz-battle---oliver-hory-im-gym/47078.htm


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 20, 2014)

Viktor Minar - March 30 2014 Road to Contest 2014 (2)


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 20, 2014)

Johan Fehd Karouani Trains Back & Chest on Muscle Beach TV


----------



## AliceN (Apr 21, 2014)

thx for Kyrstyn video


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 21, 2014)

IFBB Pro Michael Johnson and 21 Year Old SHW Dana Baker Train Shoulders


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 21, 2014)

Andrey Skoromny bench press workout with Junior Champion Kirill Sarychev


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 22, 2014)

Matt Puglia & Carlos Rodriguez - Back Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 22, 2014)

Ladislav Kurčík and Daniel Minster - training chest and biceps (in Czech)

http://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-18495-ladislav-kurcik-a-daniel-minster-trenink-prsou-a-bicepsu.html


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 22, 2014)

In The Iron Asylum: NPC Competitor Nick Pinheiro Training Chest & Arms! 

https://rxmuscle.com/video/in-the-i...etitor-nick-pinheiro-training-chest-arms.html


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 22, 2014)

Andrey Skoromny Nuances of Back Training with Alexey Kireev


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 22, 2014)

Mike Walding Trains Arms And Talks About His Diet


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 23, 2014)

IFBB Pro Chris Tuttle Offseason Grocery Shopping


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 23, 2014)

Jordan Janowitz Trains Back At Fenton Michigan Powerhouse Moves Crazy Weight


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 25, 2014)

Training videolog: 
René Gorol and Jan Kubik (02/2014) Chest Training

http://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-18525-treninkovy-videolog-rene-gorol-a-jan-kubik-02-2014.html


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 25, 2014)

Slavoj Bednář and Milan Obořil, training legs at Fine Fitness


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 25, 2014)

Jiri Kovac - April 20 2014 / Skill, Pain & Power of will


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 25, 2014)

Julia Volkova


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 25, 2014)

IFBB Pro Dennis James Puts Big Ramy Through a Serious Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 25, 2014)

RED ROCK REALITY 2014 -- 9. RÉSZ


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 26, 2014)

Russian Cup 2014 Day 1


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 27, 2014)

Delts of Stahl - The Hoff


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 27, 2014)

Shoulder training with Rasmus Charli Sølvsten Rasmussen (In Danish)


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 27, 2014)

Vojta Koritenský ON THE TOP díl 2


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 28, 2014)

IFBB Pro Chris Tuttle Stories of a National Prep 1/2


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 29, 2014)

IFBB Pro Andrew Hudson: SSN-Train with the Pros-Thomas Andrews


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 30, 2014)

The Hoff


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 30, 2014)

Calum von Moger's Armed And Ready Workout

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/cal...-ready-workout.html?mcid=facetraining02043014


----------



## Gregzs (May 1, 2014)

RED ROCK REALITY 2014 - 10. RÉSZ

Martial Arts demonstration


----------



## Gregzs (May 1, 2014)

IFBB Pro Chris Tuttle Stories of a National Prep 2/2


----------



## Gregzs (May 4, 2014)

Deadlift Session Bodybuilder vs Strongman vs Powerlifter


----------



## Gregzs (May 4, 2014)

IFBB Pro Chris Tuttle-Why Offseason Sucks


----------



## Gregzs (May 5, 2014)

Mozolani Pro 212 Finals

http://clips.team-andro.com/watch/2...ns-posedown-award-interview-mozolani-pro-2014


----------



## Gregzs (May 5, 2014)

Filip Šteflovič - trénink před ME 2014 (Training in preparation for the European Championships in Spain)


----------



## Gregzs (May 5, 2014)

Vojta Koritenský ON THE TOP díl 3 

Prep for Amateur Olympia in Prague June Part 3


----------



## Gregzs (May 5, 2014)

6 Days out of Mozolani Classic Junior

Roman Vavrecan - April 27 2014 / Extreme & Limitless






http://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-18650-mozolani-classic-2014-vysledky-a-fotografie.html


----------



## Gregzs (May 7, 2014)

Mozolani Classic Juniors 2014


----------



## Gregzs (May 9, 2014)

Mozolani Classic 2014 / Classic Bodybuilding over 175 cm


----------



## Gregzs (May 9, 2014)

RED ROCK REALITY 2014 - 11. RÉSZ

Zoltan Voros


----------



## Gregzs (May 9, 2014)

David Hoffmann trains Biceps and Triceps at Stahlwerk31 a few weeks out of the German Nationals.


----------



## Gregzs (May 9, 2014)

Delts of Stahl - The Hoff


----------



## Gregzs (May 10, 2014)

IFBB Pro Roshonda Schmitt and Sarah Fechter Train Shoulders


----------



## Gregzs (May 11, 2014)

Overall at the German Championships 2014

http://clips.team-andro.com/watch/c...samtsiegerstechen-deutsche-meisterschaft-2014


----------



## Gregzs (May 11, 2014)

Amanda Latona Behind the Scenes Video


----------



## Gregzs (May 12, 2014)

Todd Whitting Arm Training 3 weeks out of Grand Rapids


----------



## Gregzs (May 12, 2014)

Ryan Fulton Trains Back Minnesota Monster 10 days out from the Gopher State


----------



## Gregzs (May 15, 2014)

Radoslav Filip - 6 days out of European Championships - BACK


----------



## Gregzs (May 15, 2014)

2014 European Championships Results and Photos

http://www.eastlabs.sk/europa/3501/2014-majstrovstva-europy-vo-vahovej-kulturistike-fotogaleria

http://www.eastlabs.sk/europa/3500/2014-majstrovstva-europy-v-klasickej-kulturistike-fotogaleria

http://www.eastlabs.sk/europa/3502/...opy-v-kulturistike-a-fitness-absolutni-vitazi


----------



## Gregzs (May 16, 2014)

RED ROCK REALITY 2014 - 12. RÉSZ

Zoltan Voros shoulder training


----------



## Gregzs (May 17, 2014)

Gregzs said:


> 2014 European Championships Results and Photos
> 
> http://www.eastlabs.sk/europa/3501/2014-majstrovstva-europy-vo-vahovej-kulturistike-fotogaleria
> 
> ...




Overall video clip

http://clips.team-andro.com/watch/3...-ifbb-european-championships-2014-low-quality


----------



## gds92115 (May 18, 2014)

looking thick.


----------



## Gregzs (May 18, 2014)

Prep for Amateur Olympia in Prague June Part 4

Vojta Koritenský ON THE TOP díl 4


----------



## Gregzs (May 18, 2014)

http://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-187...olutnim-vitezem-mistrovstvi-balkanu-2014.html

Petar Klancir Overall winner of the Balkan Championships last weekend (4 weeks out of Amateur Olympia)


----------



## Gregzs (May 19, 2014)

Kevin Cree 24 Years Old Sitting at 250lbsTrains Chest 5 weeks out from Jr Nationals


----------



## Gregzs (May 19, 2014)

The Story of Mo-Muscle


----------



## Gregzs (May 21, 2014)

David Hoffmann Chisel That Chest - The Hoff - Full Chest Workout


----------



## Gregzs (May 22, 2014)

Chris Tuttle Motocross Pro to IFBB Pro


----------



## Gregzs (May 22, 2014)

Fouad and Eddie - SCITEC training buddies! at FIBO


----------



## Gregzs (May 22, 2014)

Regan Grimes Trains Back and Biceps 3 weeks out from Ontario Provincials


----------



## Gregzs (May 23, 2014)

Tyler Cohen: Back Day, May 2014


----------



## Gregzs (May 23, 2014)

RED ROCK REALITY 2014 - 13. RÉSZ

Zoltan Voros Regular massage and leg workout


----------



## Gregzs (May 26, 2014)

Gregzs said:


> http://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-187...olutnim-vitezem-mistrovstvi-balkanu-2014.html
> 
> Petar Klancir Overall winner of the Balkan Championships last weekend (4 weeks out of Amateur Olympia)



Petar Klancir 10 days out pictures

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Petar-Klančir/259956907458882


----------



## Gregzs (May 26, 2014)

Ifbb Pro Thomas Benagli - Video Blog #1 Toronto Pro 2014


----------



## Gregzs (May 27, 2014)

IFBB PRO Santana Anderson: Road to the Toronto Pro SuperShow: Ep 6


----------



## Gregzs (May 27, 2014)

Milan Sadek (Amix Team) - front squat 10 days out of Amateur Olympia


----------



## Gregzs (May 27, 2014)

Lionel Beyeke 5 days out from the 2014 Toronto Pro


----------



## Gregzs (May 27, 2014)

Prep for Amateur Olympia in Prague June Part 5

Vojta Koritenský ON THE TOP díl 5


----------



## Gregzs (May 27, 2014)

Marc-Antoine Andrade & Daniel Noccioli Arm Training


----------



## Gregzs (May 28, 2014)

Milan Sadek (Amix Team) 3 weeks out of 2014 Amateur Olympia


----------



## Gregzs (May 30, 2014)

Gregzs said:


> Thomas Klic training log part 1
> 
> Back and shoulders with Tomas Kejik
> 
> http://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-18377-treninkovy-videolog-tomas-klic-01-2014.html



Log part 2

Chest and arms with Henrieta Koklesova

http://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-18900-treninkovy-videolog-tomas-klic-02-2014.html


----------



## Gregzs (May 30, 2014)

Træning med Thomas Busted


----------



## Gregzs (May 30, 2014)

2014 North American Championships

Marc-Antoine Andrade Interview


----------



## Gregzs (May 31, 2014)

Slavoj Bednar 13 days out of NABBA Mr. World


----------



## Gregzs (May 31, 2014)

IFBB PRO Danny Hester Crushes CHEST at The Mecca


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 1, 2014)

Khai Trinh: Chest Day, May 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 1, 2014)

Team GAT athletes Big Ramy & Dennis James Train Arms


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 1, 2014)

Dennis James & Big Ramy Train Shoulders - May 22, 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 5, 2014)

Milan &#138;ádek Road to Olympia Amateur 2014 Legs 2 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 6, 2014)

Roman Fritz - Interview and Posing 1 day prior to Amateur Olympia


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 6, 2014)

Amateur Olympia Prague - First Callout over 100kg 

Arthur Kovalev
David Hoffmann
Martin Drab
Petar Klancir
Roman Fritz


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 6, 2014)

Amateur Olympia Semifinals judging videos

http://www.eastlabs.sk/olympia/3554/videoklipy-rozhodujuce-momenty-semifinale-olympia-amteur-prague


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 7, 2014)

Overall Grand Rapids Michigan Bodybuilding Champion National Competitor Todd Whitting Day In The Life Part 1


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 7, 2014)

Todd Whitting National Level Competitor Day In The Life Part 2 Food Prep


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 7, 2014)

Todd Whitting National Level Competitor Day in the Life Part 3 Trains Back and Biceps Hits Poses


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 7, 2014)

Gregzs said:


> Amateur Olympia Semifinals judging videos
> 
> http://www.eastlabs.sk/olympia/3554/videoklipy-rozhodujuce-momenty-semifinale-olympia-amteur-prague



Overall Finals and Interview with Roman Fritz

http://clips.team-andro.com/watch/e...rview-roman-fritz-olympia-amateur-europe-2014


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 8, 2014)

Final results of Men's Bodybuilding category up to 80 kg:

 1. Vojtěch Koritenský (Czech Republic)
 2. Karim Boumazza (France)
 3. Andrey Yaschenko (Ukraine)
 4. Alex Zuccao (Italy)
 5. Alexei Denisov (Russia)
 6. Ismail Borucu (Germany)

 Final results of Men's Bodybuilding category up to 90 kg:

 1. Igor Ozernoy (Russia)
 2. Martin Krakovský (Slovakia)
 3. Jakub &#138;ubrt (Czech Republic)
 4. Josef Furin (Czech Republic)
 5. Filip Grznár (Czech Republic)
 6. Antonio Gutierrez (Spain) 

 Final results of Men's Bodybuilding category up to 100 kg:

 1. Milan &#138;ádek (Czech Republic)
 2. Mihal Zupan (Slovenia)
 3. Avraam Kyriacou (Cyprus)
 4. Tomasz Bobrowski (Poland)
 5. Manuel Narath (Austria)
 6. Tomasz Lech (Poland) 

 Final results of Men's Bodybuilding category over 100 kg:

 1. Roman Fritz (Germany)
 2. Petar Klančir (Croatia)
 3. David Hoffmann (Germany)
 4. Martin Dráb (Czech Republic)
 5. Michael Muzo (Netherlands)
 6. Arthur Kovalev (Ukraine)


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 8, 2014)

Todd Whitting Day In The Life Part 4 Hair Cut And Bodybuilder Tennis Shoe and Watch Fetish Discussed


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 10, 2014)

Chest and arm training with Samy Belmehdi (in German)


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 10, 2014)

Vojta Koritensky Amateur Olympia in Prague June Part 5

Vojta Koritenský ON THE TOP díl 6


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 13, 2014)

Haxen müssen wachsen! Legs with the Hoff. Pt. 1


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 13, 2014)

RED ROCK REALITY 2014 - 14. RÉSZ

Zoltan Voros travels to NAC World Cup


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 15, 2014)

David Hoffmann in Los Angeles Part 1 The First Morning (in German)

http://clips.team-andro.com/watch/6...ste-morgen-zitat-the-hoff-protein-hunger-zimt

Part 2 The First Feedback

http://clips.team-andro.com/watch/5...feedback-zitat-the-hoff-essen-bude-whoismelli


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 15, 2014)

Matt Hawryliw and Nat Paul Train Arms


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 15, 2014)

Slavoj Bednář, aktuální forma 2 dny před NABBA PRO Mr.World 2014

2 days out


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 15, 2014)

Kyrstyn Niespolo Trains Legs four weeks out from Junior Nationals


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 15, 2014)

Marine Muscle Nick Rose Trains Legs In Off- Season On Memorial Day 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 17, 2014)

Amit Sapir 60 rep hack squats with John Meadows and Dave Tate


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 17, 2014)

David Hoffmann in Los Angeles Part 3 Q and A (in German) Runtime 52:37

http://clips.team-andro.com/watch/e...re-fragen-zitat-david-herkules-cookies-diplom


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 17, 2014)

Cody Montgomery Back Workout - NPC Teen, Collegiate & Masters Nationals 2014 Part 1


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 20, 2014)

IFBB Pro Bodybuilder Justin Compton Blasts Chest in Chicago!


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 21, 2014)

Daniel Noccioli with Marc-Antoine Andrade Depletion Workout 3 Days Before the NPC Atlantic States


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 21, 2014)

IFBB Pro & Team GAT Kevin Jordan Training Back!


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 21, 2014)

RED ROCK REALITY 2014 - 15. RÉSZ

Zoltan Voros seminar at nutrition store


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 21, 2014)

Dominick Brandon Trains Chest In The Iron Asylum


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 21, 2014)

David Hoffmann shoulders 1.5 weeks out of Olympia Amateur

http://clips.team-andro.com/watch/b...-5-wochen-vor-dem-olympia-amateur-europa-2014


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 21, 2014)

Vojta Koritenský ON THE TOP díl 7


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 22, 2014)

"Getting That Pump" with Nick Lepore


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 24, 2014)

Ben Pakulski Leg Training with MI40 Nation Members


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 25, 2014)

Justin Compton Trains Back in Chicago


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 26, 2014)

Cody Montgomery "GOING FOR 3" part 2 Chest Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 26, 2014)

Cody Montgomery "GOING FOR 3" part 3 Legs 5 Weeks Out


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 27, 2014)

RED ROCK REALITY 2014 - 16. RÉSZ

Zoltan Voros puts ladies through a back workout


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 27, 2014)

Vitaly Fateev squats (120+40+40)(200-40-40)


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 27, 2014)

Nat Paul 8 days out of Georgia


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 28, 2014)

David Hoffmann in Los Angeles Part 4 (in German) Runtime 15:19

http://clips.team-andro.com/watch/5...et-zitat-matze-musstenochweg-gym-dressforless


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 28, 2014)

David Hoffmann in Los Angeles Part 5 Venice Beach (in German) Runtime 20:15

http://clips.team-andro.com/watch/a...5-venice-beach-zitat-david-girls-guns-sunburn


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 28, 2014)

Alexander Kusuk Arm Training


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 1, 2014)

Luke Sandoe 160kg military press


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 1, 2014)

Luke Sandoe 2014 Video Blog 1. 18 weeks out UKBFF British Finals 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 1, 2014)

Luke Sandoe 2014 Video Blog 2


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 2, 2014)

IFBB Pro Ken Jackson and Max Fairchild Gaspari Athletes Train Legs Mountain Dog Style


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 2, 2014)

Bikini Competitor Sharlene Marte Delt Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 2, 2014)

Rob Youells Trains Chest and Triceps with Erik Ramirez 10 Days Out from the NPC Universe


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 2, 2014)

Tyler Cohen: Chest Day, June 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 3, 2014)

Brock Cunico Natural Bodybuilder Trains Arms After His ON Photo Shoot at 2014 Junior Nationals


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 3, 2014)

"Red Hot Hamstrings" with Callie Bundy


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 4, 2014)

Stanislav Lindover back experiment (In Russian)


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 4, 2014)

RED ROCK REALITY 2014 - 17. RÉSZ

Zoltan Voros face painting and hamstrings prepping for Scitec Muscle Beach


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 4, 2014)

Derek Upshaw & Matt Puglia Delt Workout - NPC Universe 2014 Prep 16 Days Out


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 4, 2014)

John Meadows 8 days out from Team U training with IFBB Pro Ken Jackson


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 4, 2014)

Sean Harris trains arms with Anthony Puccio days prior to the 2014 NPC Team Universe


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 4, 2014)

Rusty Kloebler Blasting Back


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 4, 2014)

Marissa Maffett Trains In The Iron Asylum


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2014)

Simon Tamas Triceps Workout (Hungarian)


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2014)

Gregzs said:


> Haxen müssen wachsen! Legs with the Hoff. Pt. 1



Haxen müssen wachsen! Legs with the Hoff. Pt. 2


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2014)

Universal's "Battle of the Sexes": Bodybuilding vs. Bikini


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2014)

Billy Jones Chest Workout - NPC Branch Warren Classic 2014 3 Weeks Out


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2014)

IFBB Pro Figure Bojana Vasiljevic 3 days out from Tournament of Champions


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 13, 2014)

IFBB Pro Jeremy Buendia's last workout before the San Jose Pro


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 13, 2014)

IFBB Pro Tory Woodward's last workout before the San Jose Pro


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 13, 2014)

IFBB Pro Alex Carneiro Optimum Nutrition Athlete Trains Abs,Shoulders And Calves After His ON Shoot


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 13, 2014)

Lucian Costea 13 weeks out from North Americas Full Body Touch Up Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 13, 2014)

Colin Wayne World Famous Fitness Model Interview and Shoulder Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 13, 2014)

Corey Senior Delt Workout 3 Weeks Out - NPC Branch Warren Gasp Classic 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 13, 2014)

Victor Bogdanov Chest & Biceps Workout - NPC Branch Warren Classic 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 15, 2014)

Rod Murnighan Heavy Weight Bodybuilder Trains Back Few Weeks After His HW Win At Mr. Michigan


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 18, 2014)

Cody Montgomery today with collegiate competitor Alex Webb


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 19, 2014)

Gregzs said:


> Training videolog:
> René Gorol and Jan Kubik (02/2014) Chest Training
> 
> http://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-18525-treninkovy-videolog-rene-gorol-a-jan-kubik-02-2014.html



Arm training

http://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-19333-treninkovy-videolog-rene-gorol-a-jan-kubik-03-2014.html


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 19, 2014)

RED ROCK REALITY 2014 - 18. RÉSZ

Zoltan Voros back workout with Bela Kathi at Cutler Gym


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 19, 2014)

Christian Fattore Delts & Arms Workout - NPC Collegiate Nationals 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 19, 2014)

Tim Liggins Trains Back And Biceps 2 Weeks Out From Masters Nationals


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 19, 2014)

The Real Deal Cormier trains Jimmy Madsen Jr Natalie Bush and IFBB Pro Lionel Brown on Delts


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 19, 2014)

IFBB Pro Ken Jackson Gaspari Athlete Trashes Chest And Delts 5 Weeks Out Mountain Dog Style


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 20, 2014)

Ronny Rockel - Beintraining 07.07.2014 (Quad training)

http://clips.team-andro.com/watch/e0c4cc460ea3e470bb4d/ronny-rockel-beintraining-07.07.2014


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 22, 2014)

Bodybuilder Jordan Janowitz Trains Chest And Triceps 8 Weeks Out From North Americans


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 22, 2014)

Sergey Taranuho: getting back to training after vacation (in Russian)

 Супермен на отдыхе! Сергей Таранухо

http://vk.com/taran83


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 22, 2014)

Antoine Vaillant Q&A: June 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 22, 2014)

Antoine Vaillant Q&A: July 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 27, 2014)

Earl Hayes Heavy Weight Bodybuilder Trains Arms And Shoulders


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 27, 2014)

IFBB Pro Bikini Athletes Lacey DeLuca and Caryn Nicole Paolini: Butt, Back & Arms


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 27, 2014)

RED ROCK REALITY 2014 - 19. RÉSZ

Zoltan Voros shoulder training with Kornel Bohos


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 27, 2014)

Beintraining mit Jennifer Schmidt (Fitness- und Bikini Athletin)


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 30, 2014)

Strength training with Oksana Orobets: squats


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 31, 2014)

Luke Sandoe 9 plates a side (380kg) banded deadlifts 10 weeks out.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 2, 2014)

Essa Obaid's Delt Workout - IFBB Golden State Pro 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 2, 2014)

Results Evogen Golden State Grand Prix 2014 - men's open bodybuilding:
 William Bonac first * 
 second Essa Obaid 
 third Manuel Romero 
 fourth Mohamad Bannout 
 fifth JoJo Ntiforo 
 6th An Nguyen 
 7th Akim Williams 
 8th Toney Freeman 
 9th Johnnie Jackson 
 10th Manuel Lomeli 
 11th Charles Ray Arde 
 12th Kenneth Jackson 
 13th Santana Anderson 
 14th Brian Yersky

http://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-19455-evogen-golden-state-grand-prix-2014-vysledky-a-fotografie.html


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 3, 2014)

IFBB Pros Jeremy Buendia & Tory Woodward FST7 Chest Training Part 1 of 2


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 5, 2014)

Scitec's Strength and Beauty Festival

SCITEC MUSCLE BEACH 2014 - AZ ERŐ ÉS A SZÉPSÉG FESZTIVÁLJA


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 9, 2014)

Super Heavy Weight Bodybuilder Steve Spaulding Trains Shoulders 5 Weeks Out From North Americas


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 9, 2014)

Milan Sadek training, back, chest, abdomen and calves (in Czech)

http://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-19502-treninkovy-videolog-milan-sadek-07-2014.html


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 9, 2014)

http://guyism.com/celebrities/video-jordan-carver-doing-200-squats.html

You&#146;re going to want to watch this video of Jordan Carver doing 200 squats

I wondered what Jordan Carver could possibly do to follow up perhaps the most amazing video I&#146;ve ever seen and now we have her answer: a video of her doing 200 squats. It&#146;s like nothing you&#146;ve ever seen before.

I guess this helps explain how she maintains her &#147;eighth wonder of the world&#148; proportions and also shows us that, screw The Rock, Jordan has perhaps the strongest back in the world.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 10, 2014)

Sadik Hadzovic | IFBB Men's Physique Pro Training Chest and Biceps at the East Coast Mecca 1 week out from the 2014 Tampa Pro.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 13, 2014)

Josh Halladay 2 weeks out of North American Championships


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 16, 2014)

IFBB Pros Jeremy Buendia and Tory Woodward FST7 Chest Training Part 2 of 2


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 19, 2014)

SHW Bodybuilder Kevin Cree Trains Back 12 Days Out From North Americas


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 19, 2014)

Heavy Weight Bodybuilder Lucian Costea Trains Shoulders and Triceps 12 Days Out From North Americas


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 23, 2014)

Jason Bothwell Trains Chest 9 Days Out From North Americas


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 23, 2014)

Ben Chimoski Trains Back 9 days Out From North Americans


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 23, 2014)

Jordan Janowitz Arm Workout - IFBB North American 2014 Prep


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 23, 2014)

Marc Andrade - Arm Training 10 Days from IFBB North Americans


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 24, 2014)

Ashot Ghahramanyan chest and biceps workout with Ilya Lesukov 8 days out (in Russian)


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 24, 2014)

Mike Rizzo trains delts 1 week out from the North American Championships!


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 25, 2014)

Pumping Up With Jimmy Madsen


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 28, 2014)

Mike Johnson Chest Day complete workout Aug 25, 2014






Songs;
Bagpipes of War - Skiltron
The Blinding Light - Throwdown
Superbeast - Rob Zombie﻿


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 28, 2014)

Gregzs said:


> Mike Rizzo trains delts 1 week out from the North American Championships!



What's his wifes name?  IFBB pro Carrie.....


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 28, 2014)

Luke Sandoe 6.5 Weeks Out


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2014)

Sandro Hofer at the Swiss premiere of the Rock's Hercules.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2014)

Josh Halladay Trains Chest and Triceps with Khai Trinh 1 Week Out from the 2014 North Americans


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> What's his wifes name?  IFBB pro Carrie.....



I think it's Simmons. She posts on Rx.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2014)

Erik Ramirez Overall Winner of 2014 North Americans


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 31, 2014)

Bodybuilder Meets Powerlifter (eng sub)


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 31, 2014)

George Assmus Trains Legs 1 Week from 2014 IFBB North America


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 1, 2014)

Justin Harris and Emmet Browne Train Arms


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 1, 2014)

Eddie Bracamontes trains arms 2 weeks out from North Americans


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 2, 2014)

Mike Johnson Upper Back Workout Aug 28, 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 3, 2014)

The Rock @ the North Americans


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 6, 2014)

RED ROCK REALITY 2014 - 20. RÉSZ

Zoltan Voros Friday Leg workout


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 7, 2014)

RED ROCK REALITY 2014 - 21. RÉSZ

Chest Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 14, 2014)

Luke Sandoe Leg Session 4.5 Weeks Out UKBFF British Finals 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 14, 2014)

Mike Johnson Phoenix 2014 - 8 Week V-log


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 14, 2014)

Mike Johnson Shoulder Work - Aug 29, 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 14, 2014)

Samir Troudi Arms one week out of Norway


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 20, 2014)

RED ROCK REALITY 2014 - 22. RÉSZ

Zoltan Voros Back workout and cooking


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 20, 2014)

RED ROCK REALITY 2014 - 24. REZS

Kristian Bereczki cardio and Kornel Bohos Shoulder training


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 21, 2014)

Team Bognár: Pro Nutrition GP 2014.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 27, 2014)

Nick Rose Heavy Weight Bodybuilder Trains Biceps Off-Season


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 27, 2014)

Pablo Rodriguez Trains Shoulders 1 week Out From Grand Rapids


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 27, 2014)

Viktor Minar - 2 weeks out of IFBB World Juniors 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 27, 2014)

Crushing Delts with Josh Halladay


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 27, 2014)

Jakub Subrt training chest and shoulders with Radek Lonc

http://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-19569-treninkovy-videolog-jakub-subrt-08-2014.html


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 27, 2014)

Mike Johnson 4 Weeks out of Phoenix


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 27, 2014)

Phoenix 2014 - 4 Weeks Out V-Log


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 28, 2014)

Nicolas Vullioud 3 weeks out of Swiss Championships


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 29, 2014)

Rene Gorol preps for World Cup in Brazil November 12 - 16 and Jan Kubik train chest and abs (in Czech) 

http://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-19897-treninkovy-videolog-rene-gorol-a-jan-kubik-04-2014.html


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 29, 2014)

Deadlift Battle - Can U Beat Us? (eng sub)


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 5, 2014)

Alexander Kusuk Offseason Leg Training


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 5, 2014)

Renike Kiss

https://www.facebook.com/renata.kiss.503


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 7, 2014)

Rise To The Top Part 1: "We All Started From Somewhere" 

Meet Josh Halladay and Khai Trinh, two guys from the Philly area. They?re not famous. They aren?t celebrities. They?re just two hard-working working individuals and family men. Josh is an operations manager for a medical supply firm. Khai is a technology consultant. Between their long work hours and the demands of family life, they happen to compete as amateur bodybuilders ? an avocation that demands a lot of time with little to no payoff. In Universal?s newest series, ?Rise To The Top?, we find out how these two athletes find time in their busy schedules to pursue a sport at the national level ? and perhaps more importantly, why. We get a glimpse into what it?s like juggling a regular job, raising a family, and prepping for a high level show. Can you have it all? Watch and find out.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 7, 2014)

Mark Erpelding prepping for Orlando Europa May 2015:






https://www.facebook.com/pages/Mark-Erpelding-IFBB-Pro-Bodybuilder/172138042886189


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 8, 2014)

Dobri Delev Guest poser Plovdiv 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 8, 2014)

JUSTIN COMPTON Guest Posing at the NPC Natural Northern USA


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 8, 2014)

HUGE History: Animal Introduces Jason "HUGE" Huh, Part 1


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 13, 2014)

Powerlifter & Strongman Overhead Party Crashed By Weightlifter (eng sub)


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 17, 2014)

Andy Bell 1 day out of Australian Nationals


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 17, 2014)

Swiss Cup 2014 - Preview 
 Nicolas Vullioud and George Hatziemanuel one day before the competition  

http://www.bodybuilding-magazin.de/...weizermeisterschaft-2014---vorschau/47355.htm


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 18, 2014)

BODYBUILDING MOTIVATION - 325KG PURE POWER


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 18, 2014)

Gregzs said:


> Mike Johnson 4 Weeks out of Phoenix



Phoenix 2014 -1.5 Weeks Out - Back & Posing


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 18, 2014)

Rise To The Top Part 2: "We're In This Together" 

In the sport of bodybuilding, goals are always individual. But preparation doesn?t have to be. In fact, at Universal, we believe that we need a stronger community of athletes, not a weaker one. So when two bodybuilders competing in the same show for the same rewards work together, as teammates, then everyone wins. Athletes can be competitors, teammates and training partners. After all, no one understands the sport better than a fellow bodybuilder. In this chapter, we see how Josh Halladay and Khai Trinh have pushed each other and supported one another. Whether it?s training, dieting or posing, there?s something everyone can learn ? and learn together.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 18, 2014)

HUGE History: Animal Introduces Jason "HUGE" Huh, Part 2


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 18, 2014)

RED ROCK REALITY 2014 - 25. R?SZ

Scitec Festival Training


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 18, 2014)

RED ROCK REALITY 2014 - 26. R?SZ

Zoltan Voros biceps training


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 18, 2014)

Nicolas Vullioud -90kg and Overall Winner 

1st Junior to win Overall


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 19, 2014)

Diamond Club Training part 1 (in Russian)

Качаем ноги в легендарном Алмазе! первая серия


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 19, 2014)

Berlin Strength Underground Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 19, 2014)

Cornelia Ritzke with Dorian Berger and Romano Rengel

Deadlift Session mit den Deutschen Meistern


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 21, 2014)

Mike Johnson Phoenix 2014 - 1 Week Out V-Log & Chest Pump


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 22, 2014)

Men's Physique competitor Jiri Vilimek from Prague 1 day out from the NPC Titan


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 22, 2014)

Mads Erenskjold 3 Weeks out of Denmark's Strongest Man


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 22, 2014)

Rise To The Top Part 3: "Welcome To The House Of Pain"


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 23, 2014)

Rob Roua Trains Back 11 Days Out From Central States


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 25, 2014)

Heavy Weight Bodybuilder Earl Hayes Trains For The Central States


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 25, 2014)

Gregzs said:


> Rene Gorol preps for World Cup in Brazil November 12 - 16 and Jan Kubik train chest and abs (in Czech)
> 
> http://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-19897-treninkovy-videolog-rene-gorol-a-jan-kubik-04-2014.html



Arms and calves

http://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-20172-treninkovy-videolog-rene-gorol-a-jan-kubik-05-2014.html


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 25, 2014)

Smashing the Bench with Oak & Larry


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 25, 2014)

PJ Braun Trains Chest


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 25, 2014)

Blast Your Back And Biceps! James Grage & Whitney Reid Video Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 25, 2014)

Hunter Labrada: 5 Moves To Powerful Pecs


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 26, 2014)

Arkady Velichko Overall winner at the Russian Championships







http://vk.com/body_mania


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 26, 2014)

Peter Molnar Overall Winner at Painworld Luxembourg






https://www.facebook.com/Muscle.Builder.Romania?fref=photo


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 26, 2014)

Molnar 1 week out


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 27, 2014)

David Oravec pre EastLabs Radio 28 august 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 27, 2014)

Daniel Muller in preparation of fall season


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 28, 2014)

Gregzs said:


> Peter Molnar Overall Winner at Painworld Luxembourg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From October 11:


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 29, 2014)

Ali El-Safty preparation for Nordic Championships with Nicolai Hansen


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 29, 2014)

Rise To The Top Part 4: "The Past And Then Now" 

After a brutal workout at Greg Long's Gym in the previous chapter, in this the fourth installment of "Rise To The Top" featuring Josh Halladay and Khai Trinh, talk about how bodybuilding helped shape the way they live their lives. Bodybuilding isn't just something that helps you achieve clarity in the gym--bodybuilding helps you focus on life in general. This is one of the most important lessons any athlete can and should learn--things like how prioritize what's important, how to define goals, how to value what's important and balance the many things that pull on each and every athlete. Find out what Khai and Josh and have learned.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 31, 2014)

Nick Lepore's Chest Day


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 31, 2014)

Nat Paul's Shoulder Day


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 1, 2014)

Robby Powroznick - Chest and Back Training


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 2, 2014)

Michael Kefalianos Back Workout 5 Days Out Of The 2014 IFBB Russian Pro Grand Prix


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 2, 2014)

Amit Sapir Swiss Bar Floor Press


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 3, 2014)

ReBorn The Beast from Slovakia...Igor Ill?s


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 3, 2014)

IFBB Pro Justin Compton Trains Back And Biceps While Guest Posing In Alaska


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 5, 2014)

PJ Braun Trains Shoulders


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 8, 2014)

In the Iron Asylum with IFBB RUSSIAN MENS PHYSIQUE PRO DENIS GUSEV Circuit training


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 8, 2014)

Justin Compton Chest And Triceps While Guest Posing In Alaska


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 8, 2014)

Anthony Sciaretta Bodybuilder And D.C. Officer Hits Back And Biceps One Week Out.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 8, 2014)

Rise To The Top Part 5: The Ties That Bind

What connects us to the world? What binds the life of the gym to the world beyond? Without these important relationships ? to family and to loved ones ? the sport has little meaning. Find out what those connections are and what they mean to Josh Halladay and Khai Trinh, two Universal Athletes. Find out what sacrifices those close to bodybuilders have to make too. Bodybuilding is about selfishness and inner drive, but it's also about our links to the world around us. As the old saying goes, you get out what you put in. And Josh and Khai put in a lot of time in the gym and outside of it.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 9, 2014)

Team SportLife's Markus Hein?nen Back workout - 4 Days Out from Nordic Championships 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 10, 2014)

Antoine Vaillant Q&A: September 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 10, 2014)

Size for Seventy with IFBB Pro Bodybuilder Antoine Vaillant


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 10, 2014)

Peter Molnar posing practice at Gym City Budapest


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 12, 2014)

Diamond Club Training part 2 (in Russian)


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 13, 2014)

Bojana Vasiljevic trains delts 3 days out from Felicia Romero Classic


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 14, 2014)

Gregzs said:


> Ashot Ghahramanyan chest and biceps workout with Ilya Lesukov 8 days out (in Russian)




Bing translated his name wrong. Shotia Kagramanyan: https://vk.com/shotia

Leg workout with Ilya Lesukov


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 16, 2014)

Tim Budesheim trains chest and triceps 5 days out of 2014 World Championships with Thilo Klein

http://clips.team-andro.com/watch/4...age-vor-der-ifbb-maenner-weltmeisterschaft-20


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 16, 2014)

Rene Gorol preps for World Cup with Jan Kubik training arms and abs (in Czech) 

http://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-20351-treninkovy-videolog-rene-gorol-a-jan-kubik-06-2014.html


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 16, 2014)

Stefan Havlik 2 weeks out of Lou Ferrigno Legacy


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 16, 2014)

Rise To The Top Part 6: Showtime


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 16, 2014)

Omar Deckard trains arms at Golds Venice, 3 weeks out from Ferrigno Legacy


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 16, 2014)

Big Will Harris hits back in the Mecca 2 weeks out from Ferrigno Legacy


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 17, 2014)

IFBB Pro Woman's Physique Danielle Mastromatteo Trains Arms And Delts


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 18, 2014)

Hunter Labrada's 5 Moves To Massive Shoulders


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 22, 2014)

Adam Dudas of Team Scitec


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 22, 2014)

Fouad 'Hoss' Abiad, Dorian 'Heavy D' Hamilton & The Mountaindog Train!


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 23, 2014)

Radek Slodkiewicz and Marcin Przyszlak back workout (in Polish)


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 24, 2014)

Leg workout with Belarus Champ Ilya Lukovets (in Russian)






http://vk.com/ilya_lukovets


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 25, 2014)

IFBB Pro Aaron Clark Trains Back


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 29, 2014)

Andrey Skoromny and Denis Borisov biceps workout (in Russian)


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 29, 2014)

Jerome "Hollywood" Ferguson trains delts 9 days out from Ferrigno Legacy


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 29, 2014)

Lionel Brown trains chest at the Mecca 12 days out from Ferrigno Legacy feat Chris "Real Deal" Cormier


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 29, 2014)

Full Back Workout - The Hoff


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 30, 2014)

Achim Weitz Legs 1 week out (in German)


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 30, 2014)

Studioreport David Gym West Z?rich Schlieren Schweiz Team-Andro.com Sportstudio


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2014)

2014 Amateur Olympia Russia Championships

Finals videoclips part 1

http://www.eastlabs.sk/olympia/3807/2014-olympia-amateur-showdown-final-videoclips-part-1

Part 2

http://www.eastlabs.sk/olympia/3809/2014-olympia-amateur-world-showdown-final-videoclips-part-2

Results and photogallery

http://www.eastlabs.sk/olympia/3808/2014-olympia-amateur-showdown-final-kompletne-fotogalerie


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2014)

Ryan Pateracki IFBB Pro Lou Ferrigno Legacy Prep


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 7, 2014)

ANTOINE VAILLANT - BUFF SANTA INVADES POWERLIFTING CONTEST


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 7, 2014)

Vladimir Borisov training back and shoulders for muscle relief.

Up to 90kg 6th place 2014 Arnold Amateur Madrid






http://vk.com/vladimirborisovpure


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 14, 2014)

Juan "Diesel" Morel Trains Quads Off-Season


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 14, 2014)

Coty 'C lo' Losee Super Heavy Weight Bodybuilder Trains Back And Biceps


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 19, 2014)

Team SportLife's Markus Hein?nen - Heavy arms workout


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 21, 2014)

Igor Gostunin Back Training at Diamond Club


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 24, 2014)

Sabina Plev?kova - Training 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 1, 2015)

Mike Johnson Phoenix Europa 2014 Wrap Up & Future Plans


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 2, 2015)

IFBB Pro Andre Adams And IFBB Pro Ko Chandetka Train At Animal House Gym Part 1


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 3, 2015)

Mike Sommerfeld - Interview & Training 05.11.2014 (In German)

http://clips.team-andro.com/watch/845bf489b9b09ad69ea3/mike-sommerfeld-interview-training-05.11.2014

Runtime 57:18


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 3, 2015)

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/calum-von-mogers-delt-demolition-workout.html

Calum Von Moger Shoulders


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 4, 2015)

Team SportLife's Markus Hein?nen - Arms and abs workout


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 4, 2015)

Brandon Beckrich trains LEGS at WORLD GYM


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 12, 2015)

Peter Borecki and Michal Mikulewicz train shoulders and biceps in Krakow (in Polish)


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 14, 2015)

Welcome To Hell Leg Training with Cody Montgomery, Ben Pakulski, & Coach Chris Cormier


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 15, 2015)

ANTOINE VAILLANT - A DELT AND BICEPS WORKOUT WITH FRIENDS


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 15, 2015)

ANTOINE VAILLANT - WHY I HAVE BEEN AWAY


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 17, 2015)

Roberto del Amo & Sergio Fernandez Arm Training


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 18, 2015)

310 Lbs Luca Pennazzato kills back in the Mecca


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 19, 2015)

Piotr Borecki training Esther and Diana: Glutes


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 20, 2015)

Vojta Koritensk? - On the top II PRO Part 1

Mozolani Pro Classic April 2015


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 22, 2015)

IFBB Pro Nick "3D" Trigili Trains Shoulders and Traps During the Off-Season


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 26, 2015)

Slavoj Bedn?ř 9 Weeks out of the Lee Priest Classic 2015


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 30, 2015)

IFBB Bikini Pro Anette De La Rosa Blasts Butt in 2015: Glute Training with Team GAT!


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 31, 2015)

RED ROCK REALITY 2015 - Part 1 Zoltan Voros Back Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 31, 2015)

RED ROCK REALITY 2015 - Part 2 Stretching and Arm Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 1, 2015)

Andrei Skoromny and Alexey Lesukov Chest Workout and Q & A (in Russian)


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 5, 2015)

Mike Johnson In My Eyes #20


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 6, 2015)

Dimitry Lappalainen Hamstring Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 9, 2015)

Power Couple Graham Miller And Elena Soloveva Train At Power House Gym Clinton Township


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 12, 2015)

Steve Spaulding and Joe Thomas Train Arms


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 14, 2015)

Slavoj Bedn?ř 5 weeks out of Lee Priest Classic PRO 2015


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 14, 2015)

Vojta Koritensk? - On the top II PRO d?l.2


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 14, 2015)

Road To 200 with Nick Lepore


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 14, 2015)

Road To 200 with Nick Lepore #2


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 15, 2015)

High Rep Squat & Deadlift Mayhem (eng sub)


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 16, 2015)

ANTOINE VAILLANT - PHASE 7 TRAINING TRY OUT


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 24, 2015)

The Animal Underground: Dorian Hamilton Chest Day


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 27, 2015)

ANTOINE VAILLANT - DORIAN HAMILTON - CODY AMEY - FOUAD ABIAD - SYSTEM FITNESS


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 1, 2015)

Back workout - Cole Eastvold and Tastan


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 10, 2015)

Back Workout with Alexander Schukin (in Russian)






https://vk.com/maestro_boli


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 14, 2015)

Mr. Universe Adam Kozyra trains chest and triceps (in Russian)


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 15, 2015)

Yaroslav Babych trains chest and triceps at the hydropark (in Russian)


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 17, 2015)

ANTOINE VAILLANT - ST-PATTY'S CHEST/TRICEP DAY


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 17, 2015)

ENTRENAMIENTO FEMORAL - ROBERTO DEL AMO & SERGIO FERNANDEZ


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 18, 2015)

Luke Sandoe VLOG Q&A 1 2015


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 20, 2015)

Mike Johnson In My Eyes #21


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 21, 2015)

Workoutholics - Shoulders and Biceps feat. Rich Piana, Paulo Almeida & Horst Wetterau in Columbus Ohio

http://www.bodybuilding-magazin.de/...hultern-und-bizeps-feat.-rich-piana/47530.htm


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 21, 2015)

Jordan Janowitz Off-Season Arms


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 22, 2015)

Justin Harris And Randy Howard Train Back And Biceps At B Strong Fitness


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 25, 2015)

Super Heavy Weight Bodybuilders Steve Spaulding and Joe Tomas Train Chest


----------



## malk (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 26, 2015)

Marian CAMBAL Triceps 35 days before Mozolani PRO Classic 2015 Occlusion Training


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 28, 2015)

Arm Day with CheapSupp President - 16 Weeks Out


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 2, 2015)

Danas Urniezius and Nick Anthony Training at Muscleworks Gym Bethnal Green London


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 3, 2015)

Khai Trinh Training Shoulders


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 3, 2015)

Mamdouh "Big Ramy" Elssbiay Trains Chest After 2015 Arnold Classic


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 5, 2015)

Marian Cambal 25 Days out Occlusion Biceps Training


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 7, 2015)

Tony Breznik 







Fibo 2015 in Cologne!
fitmark Fibo Power hall 10.2/ booth H02
 Thursday and Friday from 2 till 4 p.m.

https://www.facebook.com/FIBOPOWER


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 10, 2015)

Scitec FIBO pictures






https://www.facebook.com/Scitec.Hu/photos_stream


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 10, 2015)

Team Andro FIBO pictures






https://www.facebook.com/TEAMANDROcom/photos_stream


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 11, 2015)

MATTHIAS HOLLWECK | APRIL 03 2015


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 11, 2015)

Milan Oboril and Jan Turek back training (in Czech)

http://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-21484-treninkovy-videolog-milan-oboril-02-2015.html


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 12, 2015)

Scitec @ FIBO


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 12, 2015)

Norbert Zajac trains chest and biceps for Mozolani Classic with Tomas Tabaciar


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 12, 2015)

Norbert Zajac form check 21 days out


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 12, 2015)

Iain Valliere 3 Weeks Out of Europa Orlando


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 19, 2015)

Moscow Cup 2015


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 19, 2015)

Jordan Janowitz, Dominic Triveline and Jake Pacion Train Chest at Powerhouse Gym Fenton,MI


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 21, 2015)

Vitalii Lozhnikov part 1 (in Russian)


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 21, 2015)

Vitalii Lozhnikov part 2






http://vk.com/id32166386


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 22, 2015)

Marian CAMBAL 9 days befor 2015 Mozolani PRO Classic


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 22, 2015)

Tom Platz - Think big ,Eat big ,Train big


----------



## Arnold (Apr 23, 2015)

damn Platz is looking old and like shit, I guess too much tanning with a fair complexion.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 24, 2015)

TOM PLATZ - How to squat


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 25, 2015)

Posing coach Kenny Wallach back in the day.

https://www.facebook.com/kenny.wallach.3


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 25, 2015)

Marian Cambal placed 1st in the Pro 212 Class






http://www.team-andro.com/coppermine/thumbnails.php?album=2679


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 26, 2015)

Robert Berg

https://www.facebook.com/Pixelgoat


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 26, 2015)

RED ROCK REALITY 2015 - Part 10 Zoltan Voros back workout with Hunor Nagy


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 27, 2015)

Ifbb Pro Mark Erpelding 5 days out form 2015 Orlando Supershow. Pro debut.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 28, 2015)

One of the world's best Cyclists (Robert F?rstemann) VS one of the best renowned Bodybuilding & strength coaches (Johannes Luckas) in a furious workout @High5 Gym in Berlin Germany


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 28, 2015)

Vitalii Lozhnikov part 3


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 30, 2015)

Iain Valliere 2 Days Out of Europa Orlando


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 30, 2015)

Ryan Pateracki 2 Days Out of Europa Orlando


----------



## Gregzs (May 1, 2015)

Stan De Longeaux Back training in Golds Venice 10 days out from Atlantis Pro


----------



## Gregzs (May 2, 2015)

Regan Grimes 10 Weeks Out of 2015 Canadian Nationals


----------



## Gregzs (May 2, 2015)

Europa Orlando Results

5th - Daniel Toth
 4th - Pablo Zayas
 3rd - Alex Fedorov
 2nd - Michael Locket
 1st - Fouad Abiad


----------



## Gregzs (May 2, 2015)

Jim Wiedenman Trains Shoulders At Power House Gym Fenton Michigan


----------



## Gregzs (May 3, 2015)

Dana Baker 10 Weeks Out of Canadian Nationals






https://www.facebook.com/DBodybuilder/timeline


----------



## Gregzs (May 5, 2015)

Train Big With Fred Smalls: Chest Day


----------



## Gregzs (May 5, 2015)

BIG CON 4 WEEKS BEFORE THE IFBB PRO CALIFORNIA


----------



## Gregzs (May 6, 2015)

Off Season Chest workout with Dan Decker


----------



## Gregzs (May 8, 2015)

Matthew Roberts 8 weeks out of Ontario Provincials

https://www.facebook.com/officialmgr/timeline


----------



## Gregzs (May 10, 2015)

Samir Troudi visited by client Omar in his 6x6 Mercedes.






https://instagram.com/p/2g1VrUnp-w/


----------



## Gregzs (May 11, 2015)

Milan Sadek IFBB Pro trains shoulders and triceps in prep for 2015 IFBB Evls Prague Pro 212lbs.


----------



## Gregzs (May 12, 2015)

Brandon Beckrich trains LEGS at WORLD GYM


----------



## Gregzs (May 13, 2015)

The Rise and Fall of Bill Pettis, the Man With ?The Biggest Arms in the World? 

His biceps once trumped Arnold?s. As other Gold?s Gym icons parlayed their physiques into fame and fortune, Bill Pettis took a different route?one that landed him on the Venice Boardwalk 

http://www.lamag.com/longform/rise-fall-bill-pettis-man-biggest-arms-world/


----------



## Gregzs (May 17, 2015)

2015 IFBB Bodypower Pro contest results now online

http://muscle-insider.com/contest-results/2015-ifbb-bodypower-pro-contest-results

Figure

1. Adela Ondrejovicova
 2. Vivien Olah
 3. Louise Rogers
 4. Maria Garcia
 5. Agnese Russo 
 6. Leah Dolan 
 7. Maria Scotland
 8. Tamen Stuve 
 9. Kizzy Vaines 
 10. Giada Simari

Men?s 212 Bodybuilding

1. Kim Jun Ho 
 2. Shaun Joseph Tavernier 
 3. Khalid Almohsinawi 
 4. Dobromir Delev 
 5. Vojtech Koritensky 
 6. Thomas Benagli 
 7. Manuel Manchago 
 8. Patrick Ostolani 
 DNF John Armstrong

Pro Wheelchair Results

1. Harold Kelly 
 2. Gabriele Andriulli
 3. Nick Scott


----------



## malk (May 18, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (May 20, 2015)

Sabra


----------



## Gregzs (May 23, 2015)

training Roelly winklaar in oxygen gym in kuwait . coach ahmad askar


----------



## Gregzs (May 23, 2015)

Bret Nissen trains back prior to the 2015 NPC Cal State Bodybuilding Championships


----------



## Gregzs (May 23, 2015)

California Pro Results

1. Dallas McCarver 
 2. Saied Feras
 3. Brad Rowe
 4. Grigori Atoyan
 5. An Nguyen


----------



## Gregzs (May 23, 2015)

Tyler Sarry Workout at Strengthbox May 23, 2015


----------



## Gregzs (May 25, 2015)

ANTOINE VAILLANT - DEADLIFT SESSION 25-05-2015


----------



## Gregzs (May 26, 2015)

ARMS IFBB PRO Dobri Delev 2015


----------



## Gregzs (May 26, 2015)

SHOULDER PARTY: Johnny Doull vs Dana Baker 11 Weeks out of Canadian Nationals


----------



## Gregzs (May 28, 2015)

Leg Strength Training with Dmitry Lappalainen (in Russian)


----------



## Gregzs (May 29, 2015)

Stefan Havlik 11 weeks out of Tampa Pro


----------



## Gregzs (May 30, 2015)

How to pump up the arms of the Hulk. Pavel Fedorov (in Russian)


----------



## Gregzs (May 30, 2015)

Luke Sandoe Leg Day May 2015


----------



## Gregzs (May 30, 2015)

2015 Omaha Pro results

http://risingmuscle.com/contests/2015-ifbb-omaha-pro-results/

2015 IFBB Omaha Pro 212 Results

Omaha, Nebraska ? May 30, 2015
 1. Dobromir Delev
 2. Tricky Jackson
 3. Oliver Adzievski
 4. Darron Glenn
 5. Thomas Anderson
 6. Daron Lytle
 7. Bleu Taylor
 8. Rod Ketchens

2015 IFBB Omaha Pro Figure Results
1.Ivana Ivusic
2.Julie Mayer
3.Chaya Boone
4.Krista Dunn
5.Jessica Canty
6.Carly Starling Horrell
7.Danielle Kifer
8.Bojana Vasilijevic
9.Shalako Bradberry
10.Candice John
11.Nadia Wyatt
12.Kimberly Jones
13.Agnese Russo
14.Karen Noorlun
15.Charmain Lett
16.Maria Carlone
17.Angela Coleman
18.Natasha Davis
19.Chrissy Garcia
20.Elizabeth Jenkins
21.Jennifer Palazzo
22.Dawn Reichley
23.Tamara Sedlack
24.Katerina Tarbox
25.Jessica Vetter
26.Natalie Waples
27.Molly Wichman
28.Sue Ling Yip

2015 IFBB Omaha Pro Women?s Physique Results
1.Leila Thompson
2.Leonie Rose
3.Andrea Lenihan
4.Loan Leonard
5.Margarita Charaim
6.Caroline Gaume
7.Joy Henderson
8.Melanie Horton
9.Sheila Mettler
10.Casie Shepherd

2015 IFBB Omaha Pro Women?s Bodybuilding Results
1.Monique Jones
2.Christine Envall
3.Gillian Kovack
4.Angela Rayburn
5.Judy Gaillard
6.Margie Martin
7.Paula Francis
8.Irene Anderson
9.Rene Campbell
10.Elizabeth Meza Gomez


----------



## Gregzs (May 30, 2015)

Owen Powell






https://www.facebook.com/owenpowellclassicbodybuilder


----------



## Gregzs (May 31, 2015)

Kevin Wolter






https://www.facebook.com/GNkevinwolter?fref=nf


----------



## Gregzs (May 31, 2015)

Hunter Labrada's 3 Moves To Bigger Calves


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 2, 2015)

Joel Thomas 10 weeks out of Tampa Pro


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 3, 2015)

Jonathan Irizarry Chest and delts with Big Nate


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 5, 2015)

Ludovic Bogaert 8 Days out of Olympia Amateur


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 6, 2015)

2015 Toronto Pro 212 prejudjing






http://muscle-insider.com/photos/2015-ifbb-toronto-pro-mens-212-bodybuilding


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 6, 2015)

IFBB Pro Feras Saied had an accident on his bike in Dubai and he passed away. Please pray for his soul RIP Feras.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 6, 2015)

Top five 212 Results from the Toronto Pro!
 5TH: Raul Carrasco
 4H: Mboya Edwards
 3RD: Oliver Adzievski
 2ND: Shaun Clarida
 WINNER: Zane Watson

http://musculardevelopment.com/contests/bodybuilders/29041-zane-watson/event/1894-toronto-pro-2015


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 6, 2015)

Top 5 Bodybuilding Results from the Toronto Pro!
 5TH: Iain Valliere
 4TH: Ibrahim Fahim
 3RD: Freddy Smalls
 2ND: Johnnie O. Jackson
 WINNER: Brandon Curry 

http://musculardevelopment.com/contests/bodybuilders/9235-brandon-curry/event/1894-toronto-pro-2015


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 6, 2015)

Joey Pyontka







https://www.facebook.com/joey.pyontka?fref=nf


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 7, 2015)

Adolf Burghardt 2014 and 2015


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 9, 2015)

The BODYPOWER EXPO Experience 2015 HD


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 9, 2015)

Tomas Kejik preps for Prague Olympia Amateur Physique






https://www.facebook.com/pages/Tomas-Kejik-Mens-physique/1442959522681407?ref=stream


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 9, 2015)

ANTOINE VAILLANT - MIKE "NO FEAR" JOHNSON - PUMPARMGEDDON!


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 11, 2015)

Valantis Dokos 4 days out of Olympia Amateur


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 12, 2015)

ANTOINE VAILLANT - BACK IT UP!


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 13, 2015)

The "3D" Life of Nick Trigili, Mr. USA 2014 Part 6

13 weeks out of Atlantic City Europa Pro


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 13, 2015)

OWEN POWELL : The Quest for classical physiques / interview Bodybuilding Rules Magazine

The beginning is in French but changes to English for the Q & A.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 13, 2015)

Roman Fritz (April 13,1988; Junior World Champion 2008, German Champion 2013) trains Shoulders and Triceps in XXL Bodytown in Frankfurt; June 2012.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 14, 2015)

Maxim Yakovlev chest workout (in Russian)


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 18, 2015)

Brad Rowe 6 days out of Dallas Europa


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 18, 2015)

Regan Grimes 3.5 weeks out of Canadian Nationals


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 19, 2015)

Behind The Scenes - Regan Grimes - Fusion Bodybuilding


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 20, 2015)

RED ROCK REALITY 2015 Part 15 (in Hungarian)

Zoltan Voros and Hunor Nagy train chest


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 20, 2015)

Dan Newmire Trains Arms 2.4 Weeks Out | NPC Dallas Europa


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 20, 2015)

Kevin Ofurum Trains Chest 2.5 Weeks Out | IFBB Dallas Europa 2015


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 20, 2015)

Kevin Ofurum Trains Back 2.4 Weeks Out | IFBB Dallas Europa 2015


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 20, 2015)

Kevin Jordan 2 weeks out of Chicago Pro


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 22, 2015)

ANTOINE VAILLANT - BACK CARNAGE - 15.69 WEEKS OUT


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 24, 2015)

Building boulder shoulders with Regan Grimes


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 24, 2015)

Jon Delarosa 2 weeks out of Chicago Pro


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 25, 2015)

Joel Thomas 7 weeks out of Tampa Pro


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 27, 2015)

16 DAYS OUT REGAN GRIMES - CBBF Canadian Nationals


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 27, 2015)

Johnny Doull 2 weeks out of Canadian Nationals


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 27, 2015)

Gregzs said:


> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/calum-von-mogers-delt-demolition-workout.html
> 
> Calum Von Moger Shoulders



He is competing today in France.

Live stream of WFF Universe

http://www.oneplace2b.com/


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 27, 2015)

Jon Delarosa 'I Have More to Give' Episode 1


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 27, 2015)

Cody Montgomery 4 weeks out of USA


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 28, 2015)

Tony Searle 2 weeks out in 2014 and 2015


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 28, 2015)

Regan Grimes and Ron Abdullai - 15 DAYS OUT


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 29, 2015)

Dana Baker 12 Days out of Canadian Nationals


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 30, 2015)

Welcome to the Best Gym in Bodybuilding | East Coast Mecca Episode 1


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 1, 2015)

Regan Grimes - 12 DAYS OUT


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 1, 2015)

TMK Johnny Doull - Morning Posing 12 Days Out 2015 Nationals


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 1, 2015)

Brandon Mendoza 10 days out of Canadian Nationals


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 2, 2015)

The Animal Underground: Dorian "HEAVY D" Hamilton Training


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 2, 2015)

Nat Paul Trains Chest


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 2, 2015)

Jimmy Gari?py 11 days out of Canadian Nationals






https://www.facebook.com/pages/Jimmy-Gariépy/1388962071319092?fref=nf


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 3, 2015)

Jeff Long 1 day out of Chicago Pro


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 3, 2015)

Fight To The Finish - Episode 1 - CBBF Nationals - Regan Grimes


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 4, 2015)

Fight To The Finish - Episode 2 - Regan Grimes


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 4, 2015)

Aaron Fletcher






https://www.facebook.com/aaron.fletcher.3910?fref=ufi


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 5, 2015)

Arkady Velichko and Gennady Kazachkov back workout at Non Stop in Krasnodar (in Russian)


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 6, 2015)

Tommy Desbiens 5 days out of Canadian Nationals






https://www.facebook.com/TommyDesbiensOfficial?fref=nf


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 6, 2015)

Fight To The Finish 3 - Touching Up - Regan Grimes


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 6, 2015)

Fight To The Finish 4 - Depletion Workout - Regan Grimes 6 DAYS OUT


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 6, 2015)

Mahmoud Al Durrah 5 days out of Canadian Nationals






https://www.facebook.com/durrah1?fref=nf


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 7, 2015)

Charles Glass trains Kurt Dell - Chest day


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 8, 2015)

Regan Grimes 3 days out


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 10, 2015)

Regan Grimes 15 hours out


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2015)

Regan Grimes Day In The Life - 5 DAYS OUT


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2015)

Regan Grimes Day In The Life - 4 DAYS OUT


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2015)

Regan Grimes Day In The Life - 3 DAYS OUT


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2015)

Junior Canadians prejudging


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2015)

2nd place in Junior division


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2015)

1st Place Chris Bumstead






http://muscle-insider.com/photos/cb...015-mens-junior-masters-bodybuilding?page=0,0


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2015)

East Coast Mecca: Shawn Rhoden and Guy Cisternino Training


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 18, 2015)

East Coast Mecca: Bev Francis and Female Bodybuilding | Generation Iron


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 18, 2015)

Johnny Doull - A Day In My Shoes 2015 Nationals


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 18, 2015)

Anth Bailes Quad Workout With Big D


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 18, 2015)

Regan Grimes Day In The Life - 2 DAYS OUT


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 18, 2015)

Regan Grimes Day In The Life - 1 DAY OUT


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 18, 2015)

Canadian Nationals 2015 Finals - Mens Heavyweight


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 19, 2015)

Toos Training Easy Bodybuilding Chest Workout @ Gold's Gym


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 20, 2015)

Bodybuilder Owns FOUR Powerlifters! Deadlift Session


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 21, 2015)

Jimmy Madsen trains legs 6 days out from USA Iron Diaries


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 21, 2015)

Gregzs said:


> Joel Thomas 7 weeks out of Tampa Pro



Three weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 22, 2015)

East Coast Mecca: The Rise of Flex Lewis | Generation Iron


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 23, 2015)

Featurette For "Play The Tape To The End" With Antoine Vaillant


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 25, 2015)

Zac Smith - Chest and Triceps ft. Joe Pitt
.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 26, 2015)

Vancouver Pro results


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 27, 2015)

Jordan Michael Janowitz 6 weeks out of 2015 North Americans






https://www.facebook.com/jordan.janowitz


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 30, 2015)

'DEFINED' OFFICIAL TRAILER (BODYBUILDING MOVIE WITH BEN PAKULSKI) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tNZ14pMp-Q


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 30, 2015)

East Coast Mecca: Inside Pro Judging

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kj6v3I5Y0T0


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 8, 2015)

Peter Molnar last week at Scitec Muscle Beach


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 8, 2015)

Congratulations for the first WBPF Pro over 85 kg finalists! 1st and overall winner is Peter Molnar, 2nd Roman Gavrichuk 3 rd Nikolay Karpuk

Hong Kong this weekend 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/WBPF...680663439?fref=pb&hc_location=profile_browser


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 9, 2015)

East Coast Mecca: Evan Centopani In The Posing Room


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 15, 2015)

In the video clip are pictures from his teens. He was very skinny and put that muscle on top of it.

http://rtl.hu/rtlklub/fokusz/az-ember-akit-csak-ugy-emlegetnek-a-magyar-schwarzenegger


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 15, 2015)

IFBB Pro Jon DeLaRosa - Chest Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 16, 2015)

East Coast Mecca: Juan Morel Before New York Pro


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 16, 2015)

Luke Sandoe Chest and Delts 8 Weeks Out UKBFF British Finals 2015


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 23, 2015)

East Coast Mecca: The Journey For The Pro Card


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 28, 2015)

Jujimufu The Anabolic Acrobat


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2015)

Morgan Aste trains arms in the Mecca Iron Diaries


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2015)

East Coast Mecca: Preparing For The NPC East Coast Championships


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2015)

ANTOINE VAILLANT - CODY AMEY - 12 & 13 WEEKS OUT - PUNCH IN THE FACE


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 30, 2015)

Flexing at Flintstones with Jason Huh (Arpoador Beach, Brasil)


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 2, 2015)

Dan Newmire Trains Chest at ...destination DALLAS TEXAS 8 Days out of 2015 North Americans


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 4, 2015)

East Coast Mecca Finale: Inside the NPC East Coast Championships


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 6, 2015)

The Islander: Johnny Doull - COMPLETE bodybuilding documentary


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 7, 2015)

Hany Rambod's Ultimate Guide To FST-7: Chest & Biceps


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 12, 2015)

Luke Sandoe Back Training 3 Weeks Out UKBFF Finals 2015


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 18, 2015)

Zac Smith Mr Olympia Tour Episode 1: Arrived in LA


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 19, 2015)

Zac Smith Mr Olympia Tour Episode 2: Metro Flex & Venice Beach


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 20, 2015)

Chera Marius Ilie


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 21, 2015)

Destination Madrid : Posing between sets , 4 days out


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 22, 2015)

Mr Olympia Tour Episode 3: Welcome to Vegas!


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 26, 2015)

JI Fitness| Olympia 2015| Super Pumped Arm/Calf Training w/ Cody Montgomery and More


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 3, 2015)

Milan Sadek and Steve Benthin in Prague Pro 212






http://www.team-andro.com/coppermine/thumbnails.php?album=2871


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 10, 2015)

IFBB Pro Chris Darby Pre Europa Phoenix at ...destination


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 10, 2015)

IFBB Pro Tristen Escolastico Trains Chest and Shoulders 4 Week Out from the Phoenix Pro


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 10, 2015)

IFBB Pro Chris Tuttle Trains Back 1.5 Weeks Out from the 2015 Phoenix Pro


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 10, 2015)

Nordic Pro results

http://risingmuscle.com/contests/2015-nordic-pro-results/


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 11, 2015)

The Origin Of Aesthetics - Ryan Terry


----------



## Anders Eskilsson (Oct 13, 2015)

Gregzs said:


> Nordic Pro results
> 
> http://risingmuscle.com/contests/2015-nordic-pro-results/



Thanks for sharing Gregz!


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 15, 2015)

Steve Kuclo Makes a Trip to Icon Meals


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 21, 2015)

Alexander Westermeier 4 days out of German Championships






https://www.facebook.com/westi92


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 24, 2015)

Milan Sadek at CITY ATHLETIC CLUB Las Vegas 2 days after Phoenix


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 25, 2015)

Big on the Basics Beyond: Deadlift with Dan "BOSS" Green


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 27, 2015)

2015 Moscow Championships


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 28, 2015)

Michael Myers Takes Us Through A Back And Bicep Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 31, 2015)

Slavoj Bednar NABBA PRO, Road to Mr. Universe PRO 2015 final


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 31, 2015)

Jaroslav Paseka before Olympia Amateur England


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 31, 2015)

Olympia Amateur England Masters, Physique, Bodyfitness, Fitness, and Bikini results

http://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-23232-olympia-amateur-england-2015-finalove-vysledky.html


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 1, 2015)

Superbody 2015 Team Bogn?r (in Hungarian)


----------



## buyusapeptides (Nov 1, 2015)

Send Adult Emojis directly in your texting screen from the keyboard. Spice up your messages with Adult Emoji icons.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 4, 2015)

The Workout Santi Aragon Does To Build Massive Shoulders


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 6, 2015)

Low Blood Sugar Back Day - Jason Poston


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 8, 2015)

Nicolas Vullioud - Motivation


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 9, 2015)

What Makes A Legend? | East Coast Mecca


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 14, 2015)

Documentary of Anabolic Steroids Effects


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 15, 2015)

San Marino Pro Open Mens Results

1. Joshua Lenartowicz*
 2. William Bonac
 3. Ronny Rockel
 4. Robert Piotrkowicz
 5. Emiliano Dell?Uomo
 6. Marek Olejniczak
 7. Petar Klančir
8. Tom?? Ka?par
 9. Jeno Kiss
 10. Anwar Seif
 11. Toni Gutierrez
 12. Zaher Moukahal
 13. Miha Zupan
 14. Franco Mazzotta
 15. Zoran Kolevski
 16. Costantino Polesel
 17. Fabrizio Zittucro


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 20, 2015)

Texas Universal Road Trip: Episode 1


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 22, 2015)

Ferrigno Legacy 2015 - pro men prejudging


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 24, 2015)

ZAC SMITH'S CHEST WORKOUT


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 26, 2015)

Me Against The World


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 28, 2015)

ifbb pro Nathan de asha with his coach ahmad askar


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 29, 2015)

Amateur Olympia Asia results and gallery:

http://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-23477-olympia-amateur-asia-2015-kompletni-vysledky-s-body.html


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 3, 2015)

Brutal Shoulder Workout with IFBB Pros Ryan Terry & Brett Kahn

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68wWkxL477A


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 5, 2015)

Texas Universal Road Trip: Episode 2


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2015)

Pascal Flore

https://www.facebook.com/Pascal-FLORE-Athl?te-WFF-Pro-1676199252599774/?fref=nf


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2015)

2015 WABBA Mr. Universe Peter Molnar


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2015)

Amateur Olympia Moscow results

http://www.eastlabs.sk/olympia/4478/2015-olympia-amateur-moscow-finale-kategorie-bodybuilding


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2015)

This man won the overall in Moscow weighing under 187. His future looks good in the 212 class.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 7, 2015)

WBFF Pro Tom Coleman

https://www.facebook.com/tomcolemanfitness/


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 9, 2015)

Felipe Mattos

https://www.facebook.com/mattosfelipee/?fref=nf


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 10, 2015)

Gregzs said:


> 2015 WABBA Mr. Universe Peter Molnar


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 10, 2015)

Milan ??dek IFBB PRO - Gym Motivation


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 12, 2015)

Chest workout with Calum von Moger


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 14, 2015)

Universal Athlete Tyler Cohen, Training Arms


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 14, 2015)

Jan Turek

https://www.facebook.com/Jan-Turek-Bodybuilder-IFBB-127289897479109/?fref=nf


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 20, 2015)

Texas Universal Road Trip: Episode 3


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 26, 2015)

Jonathan Irizarry Big Back Day with Steve Kuclo @ Extreme Iron Pro Gym


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 27, 2015)

Lena Domańska & Marcel Przyszlak 






https://www.facebook.com/Flex-Marcel-Przyszlak-IFBB-Athlete-807673822661060/


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 16, 2016)

National Bodybuilder Nick Rose Trains Legs In The Off-Season


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 16, 2016)

Tommy Desbiens Day in the Life (In French)


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 17, 2016)

Chest Day - Calum Von Moger and Frank McGrath


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 18, 2016)

Texas Universal Road Trip: Tuttle Talks Travel


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 20, 2016)

Seth Feroce The All American Roughneck


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 22, 2016)

IFBB Pro Bodybuilder Jon Delarosa In Cryo Tank at Drive 495


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 22, 2016)

IFBB Pro Abldulhadi Alkhayat from Kuwait


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 30, 2016)

Bodybuilding Chest and Shoulder Light Workout w/ Gord Nelson CBBF Top Amateur Bodybuilder


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 30, 2016)

Chest and Shoulder Workout with Antoine Vaillant


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 31, 2016)

Texas Universal Road Trip: Episode 4


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 8, 2016)

Blasting Bodybuilding ARMS WORKOUT with Gord Nelson 26 Weeks Out of Canadian Nationals


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 14, 2016)

Peter Molnar and Adam Dudas


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 14, 2016)

Adam Dowling


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 18, 2016)

ANTOINE VAILLANT - "BACK" TO BODYBUILDING!


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 21, 2016)

Johnny Doull Feb 2016 Mix


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 21, 2016)

THE FREAKS QUEST FOR THE 2016 MR OLYMPIA STAGE - EPISODE 2 - BACK WORKOUT 12.5 WEEKS OUT


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 23, 2016)

Jordan Janowitz Off Season Shoulder Training


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 27, 2016)

KEVIN LEVRONE CLASSIC 2016 NEWS

5th Place : Aliakesai Shebunia
 4th Place : Toney Freeeman
 3rd Place : Branch Warren 
 2nd Place : Josh Lenartowicz 
 2016 Levrone Pro Classic Winner: Cedric McMillan


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 27, 2016)

Top 5 comparison


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 6, 2016)

Texas Universal Road Trip: Episode 5

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBp3r09UaXQ


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 6, 2016)

ANTOINE VAILLANT - TALES OF THE BARD'S PUMP


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 6, 2016)

Adam Dudas 4 weeks out at 111kgs


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 6, 2016)

Hassan Mostofa prep for Olympia Amateur in Kuwait


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 8, 2016)

Dan Cristian 13 weeks out of Olympia Amateur Spain


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 11, 2016)

Erik "The House" Fankhouser: My Journey Back


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 12, 2016)

Mass at the Cage

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10Qx12k95BI


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 13, 2016)

Danny Hester & Stan McQuay 3 days out from IFBB Pro Men's Physique Classic


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 13, 2016)

New Pro from New Zealand Steve Orton


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 16, 2016)

Robin Balogh IFBB Pro 8 weeks out to Stockholm Pro / Chest Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 16, 2016)

Ben Mudge


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 19, 2016)

MUTANT ON A MISSION: Quads Gym CHICAGO


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 21, 2016)

ANTOINE VAILLANT - REGAN GRIMES - HARDCORE TIBIALIS TRAINING


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 22, 2016)

Marcus and Vitor Boff


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 25, 2016)

Steve Kuclo's Powerhouse Shoulder Workout at Muscle & Strength Gym


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 25, 2016)

Patrick Tuor with Alfi Polly @ 140kgs


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 25, 2016)

Strongman VS Bodybuilder - STRENGTH WARS 2k16 #4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXLl62Y0gi8


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 26, 2016)

Matteo Innocenti 6 weeks out of Santa Susanna


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 27, 2016)

Pablo Llopis Munoz


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 27, 2016)

A DAY IN THE LIFE OF THE EASTER BODYBUILDER BUNNY


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 27, 2016)

Robin Balogh IFBB Pro - 7 weeks out to Stockholm Pro / Shoulders-Triceps workout


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 27, 2016)

Noelle de Mey






https://www.facebook.com/noelledemey88/?fref=photo


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 27, 2016)

Dallas McCarver - Training on the Road

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWvh_nMBqSg


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 29, 2016)

RED ROCK REALITY 2016 ? Part 1


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 1, 2016)

RED ROCK REALITY 2016 Part 2


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 2, 2016)

Reflection - 'Tom Coleman Raw'


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 2, 2016)

Miami Pro 212 prejudging


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 2, 2016)

Adam Dudas overall winner of Top de Colmar


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 3, 2016)

Santi Aragon Chest Thrash 2016


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 3, 2016)

1 SANTI ARAGON'S PRO DEBUT AT THE MIAMI MUSCLE BEACH WITH MATT PORTER #1


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 3, 2016)

SANTI ARAGON'S PRO DEBUT AT THE MIAMI MUSCLE BEACH WITH MATT PORTER #2


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 4, 2016)

Roelly Winklaar guest posing at Natural Ohio 2016


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 5, 2016)

The Animal Underground: Dorian "HEAVY D" Hamilton, Training Arms and Shoulders


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 7, 2016)

Thilo Klein - SEASON 2015 (in German)


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 7, 2016)

Andrey Skoromny and the Scitec team at FIBO


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 8, 2016)

Peter Molnar at FIBO


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 8, 2016)

Gregzs said:


> Adam Dudas overall winner of Top de Colmar


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 9, 2016)

PART 3 SANTI ARAGON'S PRO DEBUT AT THE MIAMI MUSCLE BEACH WITH MATT PORTER


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 9, 2016)

Northwest Championships (in Russian)


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 10, 2016)

Fixing The Pain of the Past - 'Tom Coleman Raw'


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 11, 2016)

Calum Von Moger and ?talo Ridney - Taking the Biceps to the Next Level


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 11, 2016)

Iain Valliere 8 weeks out of Toronto Pro


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 12, 2016)

Dallas McCarver's Chest, Shoulder & Triceps Workout 14.5 weeks out from the Chicago Pro


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 14, 2016)

Florian Poirson


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 14, 2016)

Pure Motivation 1 With Kim Angel, Michael Vogl and Victor Iberg in Cologne FIBO Power 2016


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 16, 2016)

Dallas McCarver's Leg Workout - 11.5 Weeks Out from the Chicago Pro


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 16, 2016)

Nathan de Asha guest posing at the Olympia Amateur Kuwait


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 17, 2016)

Ben Chow


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 17, 2016)

Brandon Corbett 14 weeks out of Canadian Nationals

https://www.facebook.com/brandon.corbett.3?fref=photo


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 17, 2016)

Adam Dudas 8 days out of Frey Classic


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 18, 2016)

Tom Coleman 5 days out


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 21, 2016)

National Bodybuilders Justin Harris And Randy Howard Trains Legs 15 Weeks Out Masters Nationals Part 1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wh8qozykq7o


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 21, 2016)

Andy Bell


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 21, 2016)

Matteo Innocenti 2 weeks out of European Championships


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 23, 2016)

Joe Seeman 13 weeks out of Canadian Nationals


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 24, 2016)

Peter's posing from yesterday.

https://www.facebook.com/FREY.Classic/videos/1018911651516565/


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 26, 2016)

Super Sizing Shoulders that Scare Men & Seduce Women


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 26, 2016)

Gregzs said:


> Calum Von Moger and ?talo Ridney - Taking the Biceps to the Next Level



Extended workout with Renan Correa and Parker Egerton


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 27, 2016)

Dobri Delev Hack Squat 10 weeks out Chicago pro 2016


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 28, 2016)

Robin Balogh IFBB Pro - Chest workout 19 days out to Stockholm Pro


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 29, 2016)

IFBB PROS REGAN GRIMES AND Paulo the Freak Almeida TRAIN CHEST


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 29, 2016)

IFBB Classic Physique Pro Arash Rahbar: Posing Practice Video


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 30, 2016)

Miha Zupan


----------



## Gregzs (May 1, 2016)

Aaron Hudson


----------



## Gregzs (May 1, 2016)

Gregzs said:


> Brandon Corbett 14 weeks out of Canadian Nationals
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/brandon.corbett.3?fref=photo



12 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (May 1, 2016)

Soren Falby


----------



## Gregzs (May 1, 2016)

Cody Montgomery guest posing at the Ronnie Coleman Classic


----------



## Gregzs (May 4, 2016)

IFBB Pro Justin Compton at the 2016 Emerald Cup


----------



## Gregzs (May 7, 2016)

Johnny Doull - Welcome To My Life


----------



## Gregzs (May 7, 2016)

Ronny Rockel Legs 1 week out of Bodypower UK


----------



## Gregzs (May 7, 2016)

Lorenzo Leeuwe

https://www.facebook.com/lorenzo.leeuwe?fref=photo


----------



## Gregzs (May 7, 2016)

Mass Kaos with Koot 2016 Back Day


----------



## Gregzs (May 7, 2016)

Showtime - 'Tom Coleman Raw'


----------



## Gregzs (May 8, 2016)

Mr. O Arm Workout - with Jeremy Buendia, Ryan Terry & Felix Valentino


----------



## Gregzs (May 8, 2016)

Pittsburgh yesterday.


----------



## Gregzs (May 8, 2016)

Kuclo Classic yesterday


----------



## Gregzs (May 9, 2016)

Dallas McCarver's 9 Week Out Back Workout

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2r0ufgD1bKo


----------



## Gregzs (May 10, 2016)

Herv? Costa

https://www.facebook.com/Herv?-Costa-575161319230894/?fref=nf


----------



## Gregzs (May 10, 2016)

Daniel Toth 4 days out of Bodypower


----------



## Gregzs (May 11, 2016)

225lb bench challenge with IFBB Pro Joel Thomas and Terron Beckham


----------



## Gregzs (May 15, 2016)

Tropical ASO Classic yesterday. Peter Molnar wins Overall again.


----------



## Gregzs (May 15, 2016)

Ludovic Bogaert 4 weeks out of Olympia Amateur


----------



## Gregzs (May 17, 2016)

Chera Marius Chest superset 4 weeks out Mr. Olympia Amateur


----------



## Gregzs (May 17, 2016)

Dallas McCarver's Chest Workout - with Heavy Straight Sets 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXjhx0iFzU0


----------



## Gregzs (May 18, 2016)

Roman Fritz - Video Series - Episode 007 - 12 weeks out TAMPA Pro (ENGLISH)


----------



## Gregzs (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (May 19, 2016)

Matteo Innocenti 2010 vs 2016


----------



## Gregzs (May 19, 2016)

Roman Fritz in 2008 with Dennis Wolf


----------



## Gregzs (May 20, 2016)

Dobromir Delev 7 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (May 21, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaYA0wOEfcI


----------



## Gregzs (May 21, 2016)

Dallas McCarver's 7.5 Week Out Leg Workout - Quad Focus


----------



## Gregzs (May 22, 2016)

Roman Fritz - Video Series - Episode 008 - 11 weeks out TAMPA Pro + chest training (ENGLISH) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MVmoW4F4XA


----------



## Gregzs (May 22, 2016)

Zane Watson prepping for the Toronto Pro


----------



## Gregzs (May 22, 2016)

Pete Ciccone 1 week out of California Pro


----------



## Gregzs (May 22, 2016)

Diamond Cup 2016

http://svetkulturistiky.cz/5-kultur...mond-cup-2016-finalove-vysledky--1-cast-.html


----------



## Gregzs (May 22, 2016)

Andrea Muzi

https://www.facebook.com/andrea.muzi.12


----------



## Gregzs (May 23, 2016)

Santi Aragon Poutine Pump: Road To The Toronto Super Show #1


----------



## Gregzs (May 26, 2016)

Fernando Noronha Maradona IFBB pro completely depleted -4 days to 212 Pro in Puerto Rico.


----------



## Gregzs (May 28, 2016)

Jeremy Buendia at BODYPOWER EXPO 2016 in UK


----------



## Gregzs (May 29, 2016)

Wawan Classic Overall Winner Peter Molnar


----------



## Gregzs (May 29, 2016)

BUILDING THE DREAM EP01 | Chera Marius | Genius Nutrition


----------



## Gregzs (May 29, 2016)

RIP Julio Hernandez

https://www.facebook.com/juliohernandezpersonaltrainer


----------



## Gregzs (May 29, 2016)

Off Season Bodybuilding Leg Day With Brandon Beckrich


----------



## Gregzs (May 29, 2016)

Santi Aragon: The Squeeze Method For Building A Big Defined Chest


----------



## Gregzs (May 30, 2016)

Road to Olympia amateur ... Jan Turek - Back


----------



## Gregzs (May 31, 2016)

Gustavo Bico Vaucher

https://www.facebook.com/bico.vaucher?fref=photo


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 1, 2016)

2016 IFBB Puerto Rico Pro Men's 212 Bodybuilding Comparison Video


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 1, 2016)

Fabio Lopes

https://www.facebook.com/fabio.lopes.9803?fref=photo


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 3, 2016)

Jan Turek 8 days out of Olympia Amateur Spain


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 4, 2016)

The Animal Underground: Dorian "HEAVY D" Hamilton, Chest Day


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 4, 2016)

Mahmoud Al Durrah 7 weeks out of Canadian Nationals


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 7, 2016)

Chera Marius 5 days out of Olympia Amateur Spain


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 9, 2016)

Road to Olympia amateur Spain 2016- Jan Turek last Chest workout in DY Gym


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 11, 2016)

Ludovic Bogaert prior to Olympia Amateur Spain


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 11, 2016)

Olympia Amateur Streaming video


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 12, 2016)

Cody Montgomery trains chest and calves with JJ Horne


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 12, 2016)

Dallas McCarver's 6 Week Out Back Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 12, 2016)

Ryan Terry and his lady Amy


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 14, 2016)

Olympia Amateur Spain Results and some pictures

http://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-25056-olympia-amateur-spain-2016-kompletni-vysledky-s-body.html


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 15, 2016)

2016 IFBB Arctic Pro 212 Prejudging


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 15, 2016)

2016 IFBB Arctic Pro 212 Men's Bodybuilder Finals Video


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 17, 2016)

Dallas McCarver's Vertical Pulling Back Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 18, 2016)

Ben Barkes


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 19, 2016)

Lee Wade Turner VS Jarryd Rubinstein - Bar Wars 2k16 #3


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 19, 2016)

Europa Dallas Pro 2016 

1. Vojtěch Koritensk?*
 2. Ronny Rockel
3. Andrej Mozol?ni
 4. John Meadows
 5. Charles Ray Arde
 6. Kevin Ofurum
7. Gabriel Cortez
 8. Alejandro Ortiz
 9. Tank Moore
 10. Erik Martinez
 11. Quincy Winklaar
 12. David Robinson

http://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-25096-europa-dallas-pro-2016-vysledky-a-fotografie.html


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 21, 2016)

Training With Giants - 6 Weeks Out - Bodybuilder Gord Nelson


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 21, 2016)

IFBB PRO Brad Rowe - More Than Muscle


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 22, 2016)

Christian Coronato


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 23, 2016)

Jordan Janowitz Trains Chest And Arms 6 Weeks Out From USA


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 25, 2016)

Ryan Terry's Drop Set Quad Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 25, 2016)

Dallas McCarver's Contest Prep Chest Workout

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrsNwq8cREY


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 26, 2016)

Jason Poston's Epic Chest Beat Down


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 1, 2016)

Chicago Top Five 212 Results 

5th Place - Tricky Jackson
 4th Place - Fernando Almeida
 3rd Place - Dobrimir Delev
 2nd Place -Marian Cambal
 1st Place - Mark Dugdale


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 2, 2016)

Romano Rengel VS Thomas Gleeson - STRENGTH WARS 2k16 #10


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 3, 2016)

Marian CAMBAL at 2016 Chicago PRO


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 3, 2016)

Iain Vaillere before the Vancouver Pro next week


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 6, 2016)

Training With Giants Ep4


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 7, 2016)

Roman Fritz Video Series Ep. 010 - 5 weeks out (English)


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 8, 2016)

CODRED and HEAVY D Smash Delts


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 8, 2016)

IFBB PRO Regan Grimes & Dorian Hamilton - Full Chest Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 8, 2016)

South Africa's newest IFBB Pro, Earl 'The Beast' Abrahams

https://www.facebook.com/earl.abrahams.5


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 9, 2016)

Victor Bortoletto 4 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 9, 2016)

Florian Poirson 11 weeks out of Arnold Classic Junior


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 9, 2016)

Mike Sommerfeld 11 weeks out of Arnold Classic Junior


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 10, 2016)

Vancouver Pro 2016

1. Mark Dugdale*
 2. Nameun Cho
3. Marian Čambal
 4. Fernando Noronha
5. Vojtěch Koritensk?
 6. Al Auguste
 7. Larry Vinette
 8. Quincy Winklaar
9. Greg Doucette
 10. Michael Ergas
 11. Davide Paterik
 12. Rob Belisle
 13. Joe Tong
 14. Mike Lynds
 15. Reza Amin Torabi

http://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-25248-vancouver-pro-2016-vysledky-a-fotografie-den-1.html


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 14, 2016)

Arms & Answers With Animal's" Dorian HEAVY D" Hamilton


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 17, 2016)

Lee and Hunter Labrada


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 19, 2016)

Thomas Benagli: The Way to Tampa


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 19, 2016)

Chris Bumstead before Canadian Nationals


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 22, 2016)

Hunter Labrada before the Branch Warren Classic


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 23, 2016)

Gregzs said:


> Chris Bumstead before Canadian Nationals



Pre weigh in


----------



## mbell4377 (Jul 23, 2016)

Knarely legs!!!!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 23, 2016)

Lewis Yates and Sergio Fernandez back workout


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 23, 2016)

Tonight's Canadian Nationals

https://www.youtube.com/user/gorillajacks/live


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 24, 2016)

ANTOINE VAILLANT - DJ NOAH - ARMS RELOAAADEDDD!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 31, 2016)

SHOULDERS/TRAPS 8 WEEKS OUT Arnold Classic Europe - Florian POIRSON


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 1, 2016)

Stanimal - Off season delts training for Classic physique


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 2, 2016)

You pose now pay the piper


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 4, 2016)

Sadik Hadzovic Rise Of A Champion episode 2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uoUfSKgaA28


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 6, 2016)

SCITEC MUSCLE BEACH 2016 - Day 1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SdMXB9HOxk


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 7, 2016)

Nelson Lopes' TINY 27 INCH WAIST


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 9, 2016)

Chris Tuttle & Josh Halladay: Blasting Chest and Shoulders


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 11, 2016)

ANTOINE VAILLANT - REGAN GRIMES - DORIAN HAMILTON - ULTIMATE ARM WORKOUT

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtUBDyXwP10


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 13, 2016)

Nick Pinheiro Back Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 20, 2016)

Road to Arnold Classic Vitalii Lozhnikov Back training


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 20, 2016)

Arnold Classic Asia 

1. Justin Compton*
 2. Fred Smalls
 3. Brandon Curry
 4. Kevin Jordan
 5. Clarence DeVis
 6. Max Charles
 7. Lionel Beyeke
 8. Roman Fritz
 9. Akim Williams
 10. Andrew Hudson
 11. Paulo Almeida
 12. Michael Kefalianos
 13. Lukas Wyler

http://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-25587-arnold-classic-asia-2016-vysledky-a-fotografie.html


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 20, 2016)

Adolf Burghardt 5 weeks out ACE Spain


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 21, 2016)

Tyler Cohen And Jordan Janowitz Train Legs 3 Weeks Out of North Americans


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 22, 2016)

Luke Sandoe 7 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 25, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9qjGeSGe2U


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 26, 2016)

ANTOINE VAILLANT - HEAVY D - INTERNATIONAL CHEST DAY


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 27, 2016)

ANTOINE VAILLANT - CODY MONTGOMERY - REGAN GRIMES - DORIAN HAMILTON - 4 WAY ARMS FULL OUT PARTY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9pqIyGavj4


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 4, 2016)

Jozef NAGY - legs and shoulders, 4 weeks out 2016 Arnold Classic Europe


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 4, 2016)

ANTOINE"S CHRONICLES OF L.A. CHAPTER 1 : THE FELLOWSHIP OF THE RICE


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 8, 2016)

Luke Sandoe iPhone Series. 5 weeks out UKBFF Finals 2016. BACK DAY!


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 13, 2016)

Luke Sandoe iPhone Series. 4 weeks out UKBFF Finals 2016. CHEST AND SHOULDERS

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mzZCROVcXU


----------



## kurrie (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Nutzman (Sep 16, 2016)

Nice


----------



## awrence (Sep 16, 2016)

Great


----------



## brillon (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## awrence (Sep 16, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## kurrie (Sep 16, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 17, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPSjU8EyarY


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 18, 2016)

Jonay Mesa Navarro 19 days out of Arnold Classic in Spain


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 20, 2016)

Robin Balogh and parents 2001 and 2016


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 20, 2016)

Luke Sandoe iPhone Series. 3 weeks out UKBFF Finals 2016. LEG DAY  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIpa2A8EEZs


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 22, 2016)

IFBB Pro Michael Kefalianos/Massive chest workout/2016 Arnold classic Barcelona preparation


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 23, 2016)

RYAN TERRY 12 WEEK SHRED FOR OLYMPIA


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 23, 2016)

The Animal Underground: Roman "Rex" Fritz, Making it Work 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHBzbEHgGLk


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 23, 2016)

The Animal Underground: "Heavy D" in Venice, California


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 23, 2016)

Arnold Amateur Spain webcast

https://www.youtube.com/user/ifbbinternational/videos


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 24, 2016)

Arnold Classic Europe 2016 - Juniors Top 6 Comparisons


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 24, 2016)

1* ***Dexter Jackson
2* ***Mamdouh Elssbiay
3* ***William Kwaku Bonac
4* ***Shawn Rhoden
5* ***Roelly Winklaar
6* ***Joshua Lenartowicz
7* ***Victor Martinez
8* ***Petar Klančir
9* ***Dallas McCarver
10* ***Luk?? Osladil
11* ***Ben Pakulski
12* ***Sandro Hofer
13* ***Brandon Curry
14* ***Mahdi Ayari
15* ***Michalis Kefalianos


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 24, 2016)

Arnold Classic Europe 2016 Pro Sandro Hofer Posing


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 26, 2016)

Asia Grand Prix Pro 2016 

1. James "Flex" Lewis*
2. David Henry
3. Hidetada Yamagishi
4. Jose Raymond
5. Nameun Cho
6. Khalid Almohsonawi
7. Babak Akbarnia
8. Mark Dugdale
9. Kim Jun Ho
10. Sergey Povreznyuk
11. Sam Mohammad

http://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-25886-asia-grand-prix-pro-2016-vysledky-a-fotografie.html


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 28, 2016)

ANTOINE VAILLANT - SIMPLE BACK TRAINING CLIPS September 27th 2016 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNTCn95D74A


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 29, 2016)

Brad Rowe trains chest 2 weeks out from Nordic Pro 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mz0zl5_6qhs


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 30, 2016)

Seth Feroce Back Training 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmtGTBU6nS4


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 1, 2016)

Prague Pro 2016 Gallery 

http://www.eastlabs.sk/grand-prix-pro/5135/2016-evls-prague-showdown-pro-bodybuilding-semifinal

Prejudging clip

http://clips.team-andro.com/watch/e67a85fd2d73cc13cb75/evls-prague-pro-2016-prejudging-highlights


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 3, 2016)

Luke Sandoe iPhone Series. 1 Week Out UKBFF Finals 2016. CHEST PUMP 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=851lBW27HQQ


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 5, 2016)

Sandro Hofer before the Nordic Pro


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 9, 2016)

Peter Molnar Q & A


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 10, 2016)

One of Antoine Vaillant's crazy back workouts. Into shock. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EoTkdZ59CAQ


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 11, 2016)

Luke Sandoe new IFBB Pro


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 14, 2016)

Adam Kozyra arms workout with Maria Starceva.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 14, 2016)

Gabor Paldi


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 15, 2016)

Antoine Vaillant TIME TO FCK SHIT UP : Side and Rear delts


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 17, 2016)

Ingo Gunnarsson 20 days out


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 22, 2016)

Brad Rowe trains chest delts 9 days out from Ferrigno Legacy 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKDd_jCL0ao


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 23, 2016)

Third place yesterday at the Dayana Cadeau Classic in his pro debut.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 29, 2016)

OLYMPIA ARMS with Frank McGrath 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8k6d91JcB8s


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 29, 2016)

Ferrigno Legacy 2016 

1. Nathan Sylvester*
2. Justin Compton
3. Luk?? Osladil
4. Michael Lockett
5. Charles Griffen
6. Jeff Beckham
7. Renaldo Gairy
8. Gerald Williams
9. Brad Rowe
10. Manuel Lomeli
11. Pedro Barron
12. An Nguyen
13. Dan Decker
14. Branden Ray
15. Keith Williams
16. Andrew Crawford
16. Oleg Emelianov
16. Bola Ojex

http://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-26169-ferrigno-legacy-2016-vysledky-a-fotografie.html


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 30, 2016)

Mike Sommerfeld Leg Workout with Dennis "The Menace" James (In German)


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 1, 2016)

Nathan De Asha after winning Ferrigno Legacy 2016

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_AFb0Stjl4


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 5, 2016)

Fabio Lopes


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 5, 2016)

Ryan Terry VLOG - KOREAN GRAND PRIX


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 6, 2016)

Weigh In Video #1 World Championships 2016 

http://clips.team-andro.com/watch/2b592a16f4533d4249bd/weigh-in-video-1-world-championships-2016


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 6, 2016)

Weigh In Video #2 World Championships 2016 

http://clips.team-andro.com/watch/57e337ebb9e74308c811/weigh-in-video-2-world-championships-2016


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 11, 2016)

Marek "Nutellaman" Mand?k (in Czech)


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 12, 2016)

Calum Von Moger CHEST INSANITY | 1 DAY OUT!


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 13, 2016)

Brad Rowe 4 days out back workout with Matt Jansen 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeaPpO6l9w4


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 14, 2016)

Chris Bumstead Getting Back to Heavy Squattts 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-1sp1_C7ww


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 19, 2016)

Super Heavy Weight Bodybuilder Justin Harris Trains Back With Randy Howard 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zo6OSRD7AKQ


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 21, 2016)

Fabio Lopes got his pro card at the Mediterraneans last weekend.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 27, 2016)

Sheru Classic Dubai

1. Roelly Winklaar*
2. Hadi Choopan
3. Jeff Beckham
4. Petar Klančir
5. Gerald Williams
6. Alexey Shabunya
7. Steve Orton
8. Tom?? Ka?par
9. Khalid Almohsinawi
10. Varinder Singh

http://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-26379-sheru-classic-dubai-2016-vysledky-a-fotografie.html


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 3, 2016)

San Marino Pro Marek Olejniczak

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IP_tAROBS9s


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 3, 2016)

Powerbuilder VS Gymnast - STRENGTH WARS 2k16 #21 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uytV8kpFKtU


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 3, 2016)

Dan Cristian Back workout 6 weeks out of San Marino Olympia Amateur with Brandon England

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbFiV3rSnUE


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 5, 2016)

Nicolas Vullioud A day in the life, ?pisode 2


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2016)

The Ultimate Fit Couple: Steve Kuclo & Amanda Latona 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ox4xm8lZYzU


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 9, 2016)

Cuba 2016 - Regan Grimes 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXLRysO-Jas


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2016)

Roelly Winklaar And Guy Cisternino Contest Prep | East Coast Mecca 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8yxguAW31k


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 17, 2016)

Max Yakovlev and Oleg Krivoy train arms with Dennis Wolf (in Russian)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzAEfI2KTuU


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 17, 2016)

Chris Bumstead Chest Day Sh!t Show with Dana Baker


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 17, 2016)

Brad Rowe Chest & 2016 Wrap Up 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcGbXeKljHY


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 19, 2016)

Sadik and Arash Training | East Coast Mecca 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzo0HS0JnQA


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 22, 2016)

Anton Antipov Posing Practice


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 26, 2016)

CHRISTMAS SPECIAL - Epic Chest Workout 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOuHymIVTHg


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 2, 2017)

Ryan Terry

SO I DECIDED TO TAKE ON AMERICA!! - Epic Journey Vlog 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMgXbwxjXOA


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 7, 2017)

Andy Bell and Sergio Fernandez Leg Training


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 9, 2017)

Chris Bumstead and Kirill Khudaev






https://vk.com/khudaevkirill

https://www.instagram.com/kirillkhudaev/

https://www.instagram.com/cbum_/


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 13, 2017)

Latorya Watts & Maxx Charles In The Posing Room | East Coast Mecca 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=If5NHJ77Uj4


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 13, 2017)

Chris Bumstead's Big Arm Workout 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EG6F8NyUgk


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 16, 2017)

Milan Sadek - delts 18 week before NY PRO 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_ATHl0JLew


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 16, 2017)

DALLAS MCCARVER MOTIVATIONAL VIDEO 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASL_z1grHdw


----------



## Montego (Jan 16, 2017)

Gregzs said:


> DALLAS MCCARVER MOTIVATIONAL VIDEO
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASL_z1grHdw


This guy is a true freak.  

I think that his change of coaches to Chad Nichols is going to be a really good thing.  The guy is like a white Ronnie as far as strength goes.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 17, 2017)

Chris Bumstead's Deadlift Session at M&S Gym


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 17, 2017)

126kg Junior Bodybuilder Marius Strumpen Training


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 18, 2017)

Brad Rowe's Rough 24 Hours!!!


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 21, 2017)

Bodybuilder Meets Ballet


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 22, 2017)

Stan de Longeaux and Nicolas Vuilloud train hamstrings in Lausanne (in French)


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 22, 2017)

The Future Of Bodybuilding: Nathan De Asha & Tifanny Urrea | East Coast Mecca 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeOWjS8ThoI


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 23, 2017)

Jason Poston Chest Workout with Team Prosupps 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QH_cK5r0Ww


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 24, 2017)

Bev & Steve's Essential Tips To Become The Perfect Bodybuilder | East Coast Mecca 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-DIw3uJmXU


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 26, 2017)

Brad Rowe Back Day With The Boys


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 26, 2017)

RYAN TERRY - HOW I GOT MY PRO CARD

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXVZBlC_p6A


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 27, 2017)

KARL ANDERSSON BODYBUILDING

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4vcfwWdd5U


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 29, 2017)

Chris Bumstead Chest Day and Introducing You to a Legend 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UdWlX1n-94


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 31, 2017)

Sadik Returns For Intense Training | East Coast Mecca 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yO-byEPeeps


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 4, 2017)

Pavel Fedorov shoulder training (in Russian)


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 4, 2017)

Leg Assault with Sergio Oliva Jr, Cody Montgomery, and Regan Grimes


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 6, 2017)

Kai Greene Battles The Mecca | East Coast Mecca 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTo41LX4dso


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 9, 2017)

Florian Poirson recent pic


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 15, 2017)

Sadek & Tousek & Turek - legday 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iD4w_ADznsg


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 15, 2017)

RISE - part 1 - Milan Sadek trains Arms with Milan Oboril 9WO Charlotte


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 16, 2017)

Jason Poston in Dubai Day 1


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 16, 2017)

Justin Wessels


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 17, 2017)

Seth Feroce Bigger, Rounder, Fuller - Chest Training


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 18, 2017)

Biceps with Kirill Khudaev, Bulat Aliev and Vladimir Milyukov (in Russian)


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 19, 2017)

Tibo InShape Extreme Training with Florian Poirson (in French)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NoRo3HwSe6I


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 19, 2017)

Rafael Brand?o trains shoulders with Fernando Maradona (in Portuguese)


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 19, 2017)

Santi Aragon, The Reinvention Series: Episode 1


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 20, 2017)

Team Menace 

Pantelis Stavrolakis' offseason was a great success. Now it's time to start his contest diet. At 5'4(166cm) Pantelis weighs in at 112kg 246.4lbs and I'm looking forward to seeing him get peeled and ready to go the next 13weeks. Follow Pantelis on his road back to the stage. @pantelisstavroulakis


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 20, 2017)

Back Day with Doug Fruchey, Cyrus Karshenas & Alex Daz


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 21, 2017)

Milan Sadek RISE - part 2 - chest, triceps 9 WO


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 21, 2017)

Chris Bumstead and Dana Baker Killing Back Day feat. Crossfit


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 25, 2017)

Santi Aragon- The Reinvention Series Episode 2


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 27, 2017)

ANTOINE VAILLANT - DORIAN HAMILTON - INTENSITY STEVE 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTVvrMRlnAc


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 6, 2017)

Chris Bumstead Heavy Squats & Packing for the Arnolds


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 6, 2017)

Tobias Rothe


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 6, 2017)

Santi Aragon- The Reinvention Series Episode 3


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 6, 2017)

ANTOINE VAILLANT - MIKE JOHNSON - SHOULDER WORKOIUT HIGHLIGHTS


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 11, 2017)

Aesthetic Bodybuilding Shoulder Workout with Chris Bumstead


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 18, 2017)

Deelan Duriez 2 weeks out of Colmar @ 98kg






https://www.facebook.com/deelan.duriez?hc_ref=NEWSFEED


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 19, 2017)

Santi Aragon-The Reinvention Series Episode 4


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 19, 2017)

Milan Sadek RISE - part 6 - back to the beginning, 5WO


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 23, 2017)

ANTOINE VAILLANT - GUN SLINGING WITH STEVEN "THE MAN" DI GIOVANNI 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xy-rh8PaL8o&t=308s


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 26, 2017)

Fight inside Peter Molnar 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8_PSgQkico


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 1, 2017)

Tom Coleman Blooper Reel


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 1, 2017)

Justin Compton Trains Chest, Shoulders, & Triceps


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 2, 2017)

Milan Sadek Back training 4.5 weeks out (in Czech)

http://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-27099-treninkovy-videolog-milan-sadek-03-2017.html


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 4, 2017)

Nicolas Vullioud IFBB PRO, Road to Pro Debut


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 8, 2017)

Kiev Cup


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 8, 2017)

ANTOINE VAILLANT - SIMON LACASSE - LEG TRAINING @ GYM VICTORY 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjz1RLuEq6Y


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 8, 2017)

FIBO Day 1


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 9, 2017)

Milan Sadek and Tomas Bures - back workout - 3 weeks before Charlotte Pro 2017


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 9, 2017)

Brent Bumgarner Bodybuilder Classic Physique Athlete Trains 4 Weeks Out 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puX_5JlyjhQ


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 9, 2017)

Tom Coleman Monster Shoulders with "The Nightmare" Martyn Ford


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 12, 2017)

Milan Sadek trains back before Charlotte Pro 2017


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 14, 2017)

Kirill Khudaev at the Kiev Cup 2017


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 18, 2017)

10 Weeks to Contest - Episode 3: Road to Europa Hunter Labrada 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ap46qsEmkrw


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 19, 2017)

ANTOINE VAILLANT - BACKBARIAN WORKOUT 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gwyvi7ppoaY


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 22, 2017)

RYAN TERRY vs JASON POSTON - SMASHING ARMS


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 22, 2017)

Samir Troudi 12 hours out


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 22, 2017)

Dan Cristian 2007 and 2016


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 22, 2017)

Charlotte Pro 212


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 22, 2017)

Brad Rowe Off Season Back Workout and Whats New In My World! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IyvuwVhRJ4


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 24, 2017)

RYAN TERRY DAY IN THE LIFE - Gymshark Shoot, Physio, Training & Dinner


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 29, 2017)

64 DAYS OUT OF CHICAGO | IFBB PRO REGAN GRIMES


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 29, 2017)

Santi Aragon- The Reinvention Series Episode 5


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 29, 2017)

Santi Aragon- The Reinvention Series Episode 6


----------



## Gregzs (May 3, 2017)

INSANE SHOULDER PUMP ft EDDIE VON MOGER IN AUSTRALIA


----------



## Gregzs (May 6, 2017)

Milan Sadek RISE - part 10 - Charlotte Pro 2017 VICTORY


----------



## Gregzs (May 6, 2017)

THE REAL SADIK - 5.4.2017


----------



## Gregzs (May 7, 2017)

2017 IFBB Pittsburgh Pro

1. Chris Bumstead* 
2. Divine Wilson 
3. Lee Banks 
4. Courage Opara 
5. Dani Younan 
6. Jamie Leroyce 
7. Mehdi Larijani 
8. Panexce Pierre 
9. Sharif Reid 
10. Daron Lytle 
11. Frank Griffin 
12. Kelly Burke 
13. James Davis 
14. Christopher Ford 
15. Charles Thornton 
16. Christopher Niemczyk 
16. Robert Johnson 
17. Andrew Landis 
17. Brad Helm 
17. Charles Barney 
17. David Johnson 
17. Eduard Seferi 
17. Ej Nduka 
17. Isaiah Hilton 
17. Jim Holcomb 
17. Jimmy Canyon 
17. Jose Febrillet 
17. Mark Bacon 
17. Matthew Davis 
17. Nhon Ly 
17. Roger Ferrer 
17. Ryan Henderson 
17. Vladimir Agrinskiy 

http://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-2743...otografie.html 

http://contests.npcnewsonline.com/contests/2017/ifbb_pittsburgh_pro/


----------



## Gregzs (May 7, 2017)

Milan Sadek trains back 2 weeks before NY PRO 2017 (English)


----------



## Gregzs (May 7, 2017)

Antoine vaillant is out of shape but still does bodybuilding poses 06/05/2017 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxsTy5f8jiU


----------



## Gregzs (May 10, 2017)

Monster in the Woods (in Russian)


----------



## Gregzs (May 10, 2017)

Jason Poston Heavy Back workout


----------



## Gregzs (May 12, 2017)

Jamie LeRoyce 1 week out of NY 

https://www.facebook.com/jamie.mctizic


----------



## Gregzs (May 12, 2017)




----------



## Gregzs (May 13, 2017)

Antoine does muscle ups and then support his friends that are prepping 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8t4oKG6FWE


----------



## Gregzs (May 13, 2017)

Karol Małecki Leg Training (in Polish)


----------



## Gregzs (May 14, 2017)

7 Weeks to Contest - Episode 6: Road to Europa Hunter Labrada 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qx2XaHzxnnY


----------



## Gregzs (May 14, 2017)

Dobromir Delev 5 weeks out of Europa Dallas, 7 weeks out of Chicago


----------



## Gregzs (May 15, 2017)

48 DAYS OUT - REGAN GRIMES IFBB PRO


----------



## Gregzs (May 17, 2017)

Milan Sadek trains chest 1 week before NY PRO 2017 (English)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtJGQCpiCmw


----------



## Gregzs (May 19, 2017)

Pavel Cervinka 8 days out


----------



## Gregzs (May 20, 2017)

Jeremy Buendia Hammers Chest in Sydney Australia


----------



## Gregzs (May 21, 2017)

Antoine and friend Joey Pyontka train pectorals and deltoids heavily 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVb3ofTFoVU


----------



## Gregzs (May 21, 2017)

Pavel Cervinka 6 days out Legs


----------



## Gregzs (May 21, 2017)

REGAN GRIMES 46 DAYS OUT | COMPLETE CHEST/DELT WORKOUT


----------



## Gregzs (May 26, 2017)

PSL Champions Cup Ukraine


----------



## Gregzs (May 26, 2017)

PSL Champions Cup individual routines


----------



## Gregzs (May 27, 2017)

5 Weeks to Contest - Episode 8: Road to Europa Hunter Labrada 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekLmkFYBMsY


----------



## Gregzs (May 27, 2017)

Derek Lunsford


----------



## Gregzs (May 28, 2017)

Antoine and friends train legs in Dorian's garage gym on a rainy day 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zs7DJD7KNLo


----------



## Gregzs (May 28, 2017)

Antoine takes over the garage gym! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cV-Bmnkjz-4


----------



## Gregzs (May 29, 2017)

Milan Sadek RISE - part 11 - New York Pro 2017


----------



## Gregzs (May 30, 2017)

Marcello De Angelis chest training


----------



## Gregzs (May 30, 2017)

NAC Mr. World 2017 Dani Kaganovich


----------



## Gregzs (May 30, 2017)

Blessing Awodibu

https://www.facebook.com/blessing.awodibu.junior.bb/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 3, 2017)

Antoine supports his friend Cody competing in the OPA then goes to the keg with buddies 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yJXJmKNwJE


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 4, 2017)

The 40-Year-Old Bodybuilder: SWOLE Ep.1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvmMzvoWRQw


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 4, 2017)

IFBB Classic Physique Pro Jason Lowe Trains Back


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 5, 2017)

Pavel Fedorov chest, shoulders and biceps (in Russian)


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 6, 2017)

Blessing Awodibu 2013 and 2017


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 7, 2017)

Antoine trains deltoids with Cody at 99 sudbury gym 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlU3Ix2Peg4


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 8, 2017)

Antoine training back, posing and eating with his friend Cody 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mksb0eXRJlI


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 10, 2017)

Team Stones at the Olympia Amateur in Marbella, Spain


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 14, 2017)

http://www.eastlabs.sk/olympia/5739/videoklip-overall-champions-na-2017-olympia-amateur-spain


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 14, 2017)

18 DAYS OUT - REGAN GRIMES PRO BODYBUILDING 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0xhuLeNYtM


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 15, 2017)

Jason Poston Intravenous Needle Nutrition | Texas Sized Back Day 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94Rg21ickQU


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 17, 2017)

DANI VEAS 2017


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 18, 2017)

Shoulder & Back training with junior bodybuilders Marius Strumpen, Gabriel Cuzguneanu, Maik Ciesla (in German)


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 19, 2017)

Hide trains with Andy Velcich as they train back as Andy gets ready for the Patriots and NPC USA's.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocjEKC0VO-c


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 20, 2017)

Hunter Labrada current form


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 22, 2017)

Gal Gadot history and training (in Russian)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfjeBCJnJPg


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 25, 2017)

Felipe Moraes 10 days out (in Portuguese)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdJIvPOsoLo


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 25, 2017)

Jonay Mesa Navarro


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 27, 2017)

Shoulder Training with Paul Poloczek and Dennis Reinhold (in German)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfDBkGKsjU0


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 29, 2017)

Tom?? Tabačiar last training before the Chicago 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WiqMOR1zWI


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 29, 2017)

Kevin Jordan Trains Back 3 Days Out From The Chicago Pro 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJhWORhqsiY


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 1, 2017)

Antoine does an educational back workout video 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3IlqYefgkc


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 2, 2017)

Nick Pinheiro MY PHYSIQUE STARTING POINT

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taEo3H5vnLo


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 2, 2017)

Ricardo Correia prep for Chicago 212

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtiUFZyI40w


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 2, 2017)

Gregzs said:


> Shoulder Training with Paul Poloczek and Dennis Reinhold (in German)



Triceps training

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Rxpti2nvzU


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 5, 2017)

Vancouver competitors for this weekend


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 15, 2017)

Leg Workout with Fouad Abiad & Dorian Hamilton


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 16, 2017)

VANCOUVER PRO SHOW DAY - REGAN GRIMES 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q46ZKL61M7M


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 17, 2017)

Lukas Wyler 3 weeks out of Tampa Pro

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkfqri9ywcE


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 23, 2017)

Addicted to Protein

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_SoZy1wP1g


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 23, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-q3kbOJO2lo


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 27, 2017)

Antoine and Johan training arms in French 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBG0EqluC8g


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 30, 2017)

Lukas Wyler Leg Training 3 weeks out of Tampa with David Hoffmann

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1yMVbuUQMA


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 15, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRTCv_oENTs

Universal Athlete Search


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 20, 2017)

Antoine's current leg workout

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cWRxtmStp8


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 20, 2017)

Dawid Geler Travel Vlog 1 World Trade

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FkMPf9LCak


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 23, 2017)

Chris Bumstead: Do Deadlifts Make Your Waist Bigger?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4Vw5ugmoBQ


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 27, 2017)

WBFF Pro Nikita Komarov

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZ7yUxWjDp4


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 27, 2017)

Mike Thurston Trains Back with Dorian Yates

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwCbMGjYlME


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 31, 2017)

Shoulders with Lukas Wyler and David Hoffmann

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-IRx7nijB8


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 1, 2017)

Healing Digestive Issues With Fasting

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMBR94V658Q


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 3, 2017)

Adolf Burkhard Arm Training 4 Weeks out of EVLS Prague

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ocHF3rOr8k


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 6, 2017)

Michael Toscano Training for Nationals

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqffOTEO3j8


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 6, 2017)

Rafael Brandao






https://www.facebook.com/Rafael-Brandao-Ifbb-Pro-137674573455314/


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 7, 2017)

Triceps and Post Workout with Lukas Wyler and David Hoffmann

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRqI0Trshfs


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 8, 2017)

Pete Rubish's Back and Legs Accessory Work

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TH8SkcCQltk


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 10, 2017)

Steve Benthin 4 Weeks Out of Prague Pro


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 10, 2017)

Tomas Tabaciar Road to EVLS Prague


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 12, 2017)

Carlos Blanco Leg Training with commentary from Arturo Castaneda

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSKB_ydH02s


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 19, 2017)

Antoine gets a pump with Nam Thomas the day after SUPERLEAGUE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7_Zp24k1pc


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 24, 2017)

Chris Bumstead Savage Chest Workout 3 Weeks Out From Olympia

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6K2ul6WyvC4


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 24, 2017)

Derek Lunsford's 5 Pillars of Training

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=286Jf03dE28


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 24, 2017)

Mika Sihvonen of Finland 80kg (176 lbs) 

https://www.instagram.com/mika_sihvonen/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkRjjpAtGsE


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 24, 2017)

Peter Molnar PCA World Championships this weekend


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 25, 2017)

Lorenzo Leeuwe Chest, Biceps, and Calves

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eg4UTG9W6TY


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 26, 2017)

Rafael Brandao 9 Weeks Out


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 27, 2017)

Lukas Wyler Trains Chest before Prague Pro (in German)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGT6EtmVFkE


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 4, 2017)

Lorenzo Leeuwe Back and Triceps

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2_vSm1nQXY


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 7, 2017)

Antoine Trains with Regan Grimes in Ottawa

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufp-lU3EhUs


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 7, 2017)

Swole Episode 2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfcJVJwRgEA


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 7, 2017)

Swole Episode 3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qELlhoe9Nb8


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 8, 2017)

James Whipp 1 Week Out UKBFF British Finals

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxAdHddR6Mc


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 12, 2017)

Dean White 15 Days Out


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 16, 2017)

Lukas Wyler Trains Calves

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55jPnLOLoEI


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 18, 2017)

Crushing Back at Apollon Gym with Chris Tuttle

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVE2c4zP1fM


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 18, 2017)

Lorenzo Leeuwe Legs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fSrN6NS8Uc


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 20, 2017)

Making The Worlds Heaviest Dumbbell

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgo7drUPcW4


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 21, 2017)

Why Do I Look So Lean at 15% Body Fat?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40tHTOoPrYc


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 22, 2017)

Azamat Karabashev Trains Shoulders and Biceps (in Russian)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiaHrlUVneI


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 24, 2017)

Deltoid Workout with Wes Vissers and Wes Rogeist

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMbTKiialGw


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 26, 2017)

Stanimal Chest Workout 26 Days Out of Ferrigno

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjXhTZqo8D0


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 28, 2017)

Chris Bumstead Guest Posing at The Vancity Showdown

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVUpXqg6e5g


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 5, 2017)

Antoine at the Super League

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUEI0_sy8TM


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 5, 2017)

Into the Pot: The Derek Lunsford Story

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjjYgEn50L0


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 5, 2017)

Jeremy Buendia & Jason Poston Take on California For Charity

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mq-5wHIB1ds


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 6, 2017)

Regan Grimes in Kuwait


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 9, 2017)

Antoine Vaillant Heavy Incline Bench

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAhlym4o1fg


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 11, 2017)

Superbody 2017

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3xhmeScD18


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 11, 2017)

Superbody 2017 Grand Prix Winner Peter Molnar

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRU0AyMnBUU


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 12, 2017)

Marius Chera 15 Days out of Olympia Amateur San Marino

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEVnoPDw_zw


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 12, 2017)

Push Session with Jordan Peters

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBNX7-jF5PY


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 17, 2017)

Kevin Levrone and Sergey Kulaev training in Russia

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeT2umCsMzI


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 21, 2017)

Huge on a Hundred Featuring IFBB Pro Derek Lunsford

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3415eRbS64


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 21, 2017)

Anton Antipov Chest 6 Days out of San Marino Pro

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JU7sqZL4Fb4


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 25, 2017)

San Marino Olympia Amateur streaming video

http://www.smtvsanmarino.sm/san-marino-pro-show-internazionale-body-building


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 30, 2017)

Diego Sechi Strip That Down


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 14, 2017)

Chera Marius Biceps and Triceps


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 14, 2017)

Ben Pakulski and Cody Montgomery train chest Part 1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-9k99svBhQ


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 21, 2017)

Growing Legs For Size with Derek Lunsford

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3ykhJvApuI


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 31, 2017)

Ryan Terry Proposal in Paris

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiMtXKzG0fA


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 14, 2018)

Optimizimg Back Growth with Chris Tuttle

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKs-zu9K_xI


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 21, 2018)

Antoine Vaillant pec training with Regan Grimes

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdPxU5tpxhk


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 28, 2018)

Life of Iron: Guy Cisternino Episode 1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RyAL6kTs1Y


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 2, 2018)

Steve Kuclo and Justin Harris heavy chest

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OABVTfDU53g


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 4, 2018)

Biceps and Triceps with Derek Lunsford

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l113T8N5Dms


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 4, 2018)

Training Legs with Tom Platz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BcxkIMNmok


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 7, 2018)

Seth Feroce Super Sets Arm Workout

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=weHh275KC3Y


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 10, 2018)

Steroid Nation

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNB_avDnEgo


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 11, 2018)

John Jewett 15 Weeks out of NY Pro

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0gatr0uOSg


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 13, 2018)

Antoine Vaillant 20 Weeks Out of Vancouver Train with the Pros

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cRkYeKzGy0


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 17, 2018)

Antoine Vaillant and Zane Watson Arms Training Prep for Vancouver

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8NdJH4RPC0


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 22, 2018)

Lorenzo Leeuwe Shoulders (in Dutch)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fg_eX6Mwg_A


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 25, 2018)

Brad and Steph Rowe Battle during Back

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6kHZ_sZcDU


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 11, 2018)

Chest Training Motivation: Sandoe, Abiad, Beckrich, etc.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I27ZmKBx1oQ


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 16, 2018)

Rafael Brandao Chest Training

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byRh24-X60Q


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 17, 2018)

Antoine Vaillant Biceps and Triceps

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isQ_8RT1DLA


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 17, 2018)

Wesley Vissers Day 1: Royal London Pro - Classic Physique

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjHrgeF_cWE


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 19, 2018)

Milan Sadek 9 Weeks Out of NY Pro

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiopHx3ureM


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 20, 2018)

John Jewett 9 Weeks out of NY Pro

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMy7wNtVqDQ


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 20, 2018)

Mahmoud Al Durrah 9 Weeks out of New York Pro

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiYu-A8cR2Q


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 21, 2018)

Jason Lowe IFBB Upper Midwest Championship Chest Training 6 Days Out

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlF2hNKqUAM


----------



## blbokeb (Mar 22, 2018)

charley said:


> Great vids...............


 Up


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 22, 2018)

Wesley Vissers Part 2: Royal London Pro - Classic Physique

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUCEF3NcroI


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 22, 2018)

Ben Barkes 9 Days Out of Indy Pro

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DC2Y5y9p9Qc


----------



## blbokeb (Mar 23, 2018)

charley said:


> Great vids...............


 Up


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 25, 2018)

Hunter Labrada Leg Workout Prep for Jr. USA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8Pn3X6Phkg


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 25, 2018)

Jason Lowe Peak Week 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qte5kT8lvpc


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 25, 2018)

Milan Oboril and Tom Platz seminar (in Czech and English)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8v2dmVGMDQ


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 25, 2018)

Dominik Dorfl Arm Training 8 Weeks Out of German Junior Championships

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZH4bi3p_DBE


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 26, 2018)

Jason Roman biceps workout (in Spanish)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5XP2xMvT08


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 29, 2018)

Wesley Vissers FINAL: Royal London Pro - TURNING PRO ON STAGE! - Classic Physique

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acN_Y7XL_ZI


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 1, 2018)

Steve Kuclo Trains Chest for 2018 Indy Pro

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxUJW7OywO4


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 7, 2018)

Alexander Westermeier Chestworkout Februar 2018 Prep for German Championships

https://www.instagram.com/alexanderwestermeier/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1Lx1fM8Uuc


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 8, 2018)

Antoine Vaillant CONTEST PREP CHRONICLES : EP 1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tIj9Xm0_V4


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 9, 2018)

VOJTA TRNKA - Shoulder training (in Czech)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMXawgrDn9U


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 11, 2018)

Antoine Vaillant CONTEST PREP CHRONICLES EP 2 : HARDCORE LEGS

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukXJc0q0Hrc


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 12, 2018)

Ryan Terry MASS BUILDING SHOULDER WORKOUT

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrD_OfxdImQ


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 13, 2018)

Adolf storms FIBO (In German)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m86rTUsWTSw


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 14, 2018)

Bico Vaucher and Felipe Moraes formcheck with coach Julio Balestrin prep for Arnold Classic South America (in Portuguese)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MV4D1ob69Mk


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 14, 2018)

Bico Vaucher and Felipe Moraes work hamstrings and glutes prep for Arnold Classic South America (in Portuguese)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKNLVGxaiBk


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 14, 2018)

Ireland Pro 2018 - 212:

1. David Henry*
2. Sami al Haddad
3. Ahmad Ahmad
4. Vojtěch Koritensk?
5. Kim Jun Ho

http://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-29518-ireland-pro-2018-vysledky-a-fotografie.html


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 15, 2018)

Antoine Vaillant CONTEST PREP CHRONICLES EP3 : AB CONTROL & POSING

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khxejztFFGE


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 15, 2018)

Gregzs said:


> Ireland Pro 2018 - 212:
> 
> 1. David Henry*
> 2. Sami al Haddad
> ...



Updated:

1. David Henry*
2. Sami al Haddad
3. Ahmad Ahmad
4. Vojtěch Koritensk?
5. Kim Jun Ho
6. Ahmed Wardany
7. Khalid Almohsinawi
8. Samir Troudi
9. Masoom Butt
10. Pete Ciccone
11. Leo D'Adderio
12. Toni Gutierrez


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 15, 2018)

Hadi Choopan posedown with Stanimal and Theo Leguerrier at FIBO 2018

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JB4GVrVMHWM

https://www.instagram.com/theoleguerrier/


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 17, 2018)

Basic Heavy Chest Workout For Mass | John Meadows & Seth Shaw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWV5PjFoJ4A


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 21, 2018)

STOP TALKING and START WORKING - The Ultimate Motivational Video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyAN2wHcOm4


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 26, 2018)

Nathan de Asha Prophecy Files: 5 Weeks Out | New York Pro

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFAMm7C8goQ


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 27, 2018)

Regan Grimes PSYCHO CHEST WORKOUT WITH ZANE WATSON | 26 DAYS OUT | PHYSIQUE UPDATE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTebCJAXRNw


----------



## Gregzs (May 1, 2018)

REGAN GRIMES INTENSE CHEST WORKOUT ft. Zane Watson | 21 DAYS OUT NEW YORK PRO

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6WpiwkQceE


----------



## Gregzs (May 2, 2018)

Josh Halladay x Ant Serafin: Two Beasts (Pt.1)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Th-lPYGrgbM


----------



## Gregzs (May 7, 2018)

Day in the Life: 2 weeks out New York Pro 2018: John Jewett

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rl5kwT_d1LM


----------



## Gregzs (May 10, 2018)

David Hoffmann form before NY Pro (in German)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tsmn11IYePQ


----------



## Gregzs (May 11, 2018)

On The Map: Columbus, Ohio with Derek Lunsford Vol. 1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4kYBuISFLE


----------



## Gregzs (May 13, 2018)

The Story Behind The Story | Derek Lunsford

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DVB-P4__8A


----------



## Gregzs (May 13, 2018)

IFBB Pro Brad Rowe Legs 2.5wks from NY Pro

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMxkhJLohQk


----------



## Gregzs (May 14, 2018)

REGAN GRIMES SHOULDER WORKOUT | 8 DAYS OUT NEW YORK PRO

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yE6ulqH8GVU


----------



## Gregzs (May 18, 2018)

David Hoffmann and Steve Benthin Training in New York (in German)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0ghMVqt-Mw


----------



## Gregory008 (May 18, 2018)

Where are your photos and videos of male body builders and strong men ?   I'm sick of your BS.   Show men or I quit.


----------



## Gregzs (May 19, 2018)

Josh Halladay x Ant Serafin Two Beasts Pt 2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZ6XQhX-q3w


----------



## Gregzs (May 19, 2018)

Silvio Samuel trains delts 5 days out from 2018 NY Pro

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0s-JaZ4DNtI


----------



## Gregzs (May 31, 2018)

Antoine Vaillant ONTEST PREP CHRONICLES EP 24 : 3 DAYS OUT: DAY IN THE LIFE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXAOMJA88J8


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 2, 2018)

Lowik Baroni and Florian Poirson Back Training (in French)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQ2r2F4-nv4


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 5, 2018)

Regan Grimes & Rafael Brand?o Depletion Workout | TORONTO IFBB PRO SHOW

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWhVvrLx4SM


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 5, 2018)

High Octane Back and Biceps with Derek Lunsford

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvfuLrWcwds


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 8, 2018)

Rafael Brandao Interview: Brazilians Have The Best Genetics In Bodybuilding | Iron Cinema

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QhnFyV0uBM


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 10, 2018)

Hassan Mostafa Olympia Amateur Kuwait | Becoming a professional athlete

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5X_qRwnGmA


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 10, 2018)

Wesley Vissers in BONAIRE - CHEST WORKOUT FOR MASS - Awesome Scenery!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0Qj2LX5b_Q


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 24, 2018)

The Animal Underground: Frank "Wrath" McGrath Back Day

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvOoKXb4GAM


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 30, 2018)

IFBB Pro Brad Rowe "Driven" Part 3- A Day In The Life

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-a1E9Ixt768


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 3, 2018)

ON THE MAP: Birmingham, England with Derek Lunsford

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8Xshk6675M


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 27, 2018)

Luke Carroll "Day in the Life"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jCw_JV6hc8


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 31, 2018)

Samir Troudi 2005 and 2018


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 4, 2018)

Clemente Goglia CHEST WORKOUT | 8 WEEKSOUT IFBB PROLEAGUE (in Italian)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdJGLHRmjzI

https://www.instagram.com/clemology_/


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 19, 2018)

Alexander Westermeier 5 Weeks Out

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xCQN1ZQtwY


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 27, 2018)

Stan De Longeaux & Rory Leidelmeyer The Golden Era v1 - Classic Physique Motivation

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGm-513HTD0


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 31, 2018)

Jonathan Irizarry 2 weeks out of Olympia Amateur


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 2, 2018)

Alexander Westermeier 3 weeks out

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuzVnXME8v4


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 2, 2018)

Super Heavyweight Free Posing | NPC North American Championships 2018

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dS2ii8CY2D4


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 9, 2018)

Alexander Westermeier 1 week out. Formcheck at 9:15

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-OMN2IlgRM


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 14, 2018)

Shoulders with ifbb Elite Pro Alexander Westermeier

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LWOdWcAsKE


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 16, 2018)

RYAN TERRY 2018 OLYMPIA PREP SERIES EPISODE 7 WITH WILLIAM BONAC

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTjY6iLwBi4

Slick photobomb by Carrot Top @ 7:35


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 16, 2018)

Diamond Cup 2018


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 21, 2018)

San Marino Pro live stream September 22 & 23

https://tv.iafstore.com/en/live


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 25, 2018)

Derek Lunsford Back and Chest Training

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcR6PKA7zKU


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 29, 2018)

Prague Pro @evls_prague_showdown_official 
212 RESULTS:

1. Angel Calder?n Frias
2. Tom?? Tabačiar
3. @samirtroudi 
4. Vahid Baharlou
5. Vojtěch Koritensk?
6. Oliver Adzievski
7. Victor Lopez


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 29, 2018)

Prague Pro Open

1. Roelly Winklaar
2. Nathan De Asha
3. Luk?? Osladil
4. Pavel Beran
5. Samson DaUda
6. James Hollingshead
7. Slavoj Bedn?ř
8. Igor Ill?s
9. Marek Olejniczak
10. Krystian Wolski
11. Michael Kefalianos
12. Kevin GeBhardt
13. Dainius Barzinskas
14. Victor Rea


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 11, 2018)

The Dutch Giant | Tallest Bodybuilder In The World! (2.18m/7.2ft) (in Dutch)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_zDX_LTDT4


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 12, 2018)

Gregzs said:


> The Dutch Giant | Tallest Bodybuilder In The World! (2.18m/7.2ft) (in Dutch)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_zDX_LTDT4


Shit i am 6'4" 233 and i feel i should be 275 but damn he is massive!



ORDERS. THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT ORDER IN SUBJECT HEADER PLZ)
AND JOLTER AS A REFERAL

QUESTIONS and LIST

THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT QUESTION OR LIST IN SUBJECT)


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 13, 2018)

2018 Nordic Elite Pro Championship, PRO Bodybuilding Mika Sihvonen - overall winner.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puCqKfL9R-g


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 21, 2018)

Fred Sanya Shaka 4 weeks out of Musclemania in Las Vegas






https://www.facebook.com/fred.s.sha...3bhzzernK98mGLw6K7av2iYnpY8xhmt&fref=mentions


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 28, 2018)

Ravin Kolbe


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 29, 2018)

Adolf Burkhard gets his pro card (in German)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1DxwTGZHhk


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 29, 2018)

Gregzs said:


>




He won the PCA Worlds in Birmingham, UK last weekend. Not many pics as of yet. Ronny Rockel took second and Josh Maley was third.

https://www.instagram.com/josh_maley/

https://www.instagram.com/petermolnarofficial/


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 30, 2018)

Fivos Averkiou Photography

https://www.facebook.com/fivosphoto...NPAgy2IajdDzQnHEAmbuhwe8VTmV_VnsOVl&tn-str=*F


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 3, 2018)

An interesting shoulder stretch for impingement issues. I'll have to look for the video he refers to.

Wesley Vissers Full Chest Workout with Dad - CURRENT Shape - 127 Days Out

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJ-GkaUaiBM


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 3, 2018)

Grocery Shopping with The World's Strongest Man | Brian Shaw?s Weekly Grocery Run

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrhLkLxR1Oc


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 3, 2018)

TIME FOR A NEW CHAPTER | Big Life Update & Overcoming Time Off 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NhlH2dGqo8


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 4, 2018)

Gregzs said:


> He won the PCA Worlds in Birmingham, UK last weekend. Not many pics as of yet. Ronny Rockel took second and Josh Maley was third.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/petermolnarofficial/



17 competitions this year so far.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BpxtWyJ...2VjN6IwnnSTGTQLLeQhSOj9BidFERjdRn7U7ytAZ8tJIc


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 9, 2018)

This Is Why You Look Terrible In Photos | Mike Thurston ft. MattDoesFitness

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXagHZparRE


----------



## barack1234 (Nov 10, 2018)

???Sân M? ?ình n? tung, tôi c?i ph?ng chi?c áo ?ang m?c r?i ch?y ?iên cu?ng ra ???ng biên, trong kho?nh kh?c h?nh phúc nh?t trên ??i???.

Cách ?ây h?n 10 n?m, v?o bu?i t?i 28/12/2008, ng??i hâm m? c? n??c Vi?t Nam v? òa v?i b?n th?ng ghi v?o phút bù gi? th? 4 c?a ti?n ??o Lê Công Vinh trong tr??n chung k?t l??t v? AFF Cup gi?a ??i tuy?n Vi?t Nam v? ??i tuy?n Thái Lan. B?n th?ng ???v?ng??? n?y ?ã giúp ??i tuy?n Vi?t Nam l?n ??u gi?nh ch?c vô ??ch m?t gi?i ??u t?m khu v?c. *chuyen dem khuya hay nhat
*

Tr??c ?ó, trong tr??n chung k?t l??t ?i di?n ra trên sân v??n ??ng Rajamangala, th? ?ô Bangkok, Thái Lan ng?y 24/12/2008, ??i tuy?n Vi?t Nam ?ã gây b?t ng? khi h? g?c ??i ch? nh? v?i t? s? 2-1. ??i tuy?n Vi?t Nam d?n tr??c 2 b?n trong hi?p 1, do công c?a V? Phong v? Công Vinh. ??i b?n g? l?i m?t b?n ? hi?p 2, do công c?a Ronnachai.

Ti?n ??o Lê Công Vinh k? r?t chi ti?t nh?ng di?n bi?n c?a tr??n ??u n?y trong cu?n t? truy?n Phút 89 c?a anh (tác gi? Tr?n Minh ch?p bút, Ph??ng Nam Book v? NXB Th? gi?i phát h?nh).


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 11, 2018)

NEWS from Spain - Mika Sihvonen and Michal Krizanek win the first EVER IFBB Elite Pro World Championships titles!

TOP 5 results:

BODYBUILDING up to 90kg
1. Mika Sihvonen, Finland
2. Andrei Melnikov, Russia 
3. Mihoubi Zohir, Algeria
4. Benabdellah AbdelKader, Algeria
5. Abel Martin, Spain

BODYBUILDING open
1. Michal Krizanek, Slovakia
2. Lorenzo Leeuwe, thevNetherlands 
3. Szymon Lada, Poland 
4. Michael Muzo, the Netherlands
5. Tomas Kaspar, Czech Republic


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 18, 2018)

Hunter Labrada Posing Routine | NPC National Championships 2018

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTLxfqrx75I


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 23, 2018)

Calum von Moger

MY HOUSE ALMOST BURNED DOWN - HELPING THE ANIMALS

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0F31NoDkrI


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 23, 2018)

Arm Training with Fabr?cio Moreira, Bico Vaucher and Gabriel Zancanelli (in Portuguese)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYAUU2Q9o0c


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 27, 2018)

WABBA Universe in Portugal last weekend.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 29, 2018)

SUPERBODY 2018 - Open, Grand Prix

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuqDQ8Qj4RY


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 1, 2018)

Regan Grimes Brothers First Workout

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfFyMrPzZn4


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 4, 2018)

IFBB PRO LEAGUE OSCAR GARCIA ARM ROUTINE (In Spanish)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTOHeX4a7Bs


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 7, 2018)

Jicheng Classic Sanya Pro Qualifier 2018: 5 new pros

Ping Yun Long






https://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-31...MbcIfAeg5ryBFKL-fuJl7llpjH9B9PlmSmAKr-Fa04p34


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 8, 2018)

Jason Lowe Plus Ultra Deadlifts!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gpI7Aw5xTU


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 10, 2018)

New IFBB PRO Sibusiso Kotelo






https://www.facebook.com/sibusisoko...0tEkdch_ntW89_0TWxKhle_6k6tC9fC&fref=mentions


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 11, 2018)

Trailer for the 2018 Florida Universal Road Trip

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJxNttTWko0


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 16, 2018)

Max Yacovlev chest training with Vladimir Biruk (in Russian)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuJ28OpNl54

https://www.instagram.com/vova__champ/


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 18, 2018)

Florida Universal Road Trip: Episode 1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StN6iKipXT8


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 29, 2018)

Max Yacovlev back training with Kirill Khudaiev (in Russian)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lv2-rWyc2GA


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 1, 2019)

Chenhui Lu 2018 Goldentimes Grand Prix Champion Documentary (with English subtitles) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ie3JjRtOubo


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 2, 2019)

Florida Universal Road Trip: Episode 2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDXe5q0hI-M


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 2, 2019)

Building Back Thickness with Seth Feroce

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8t55ao_Ohw


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 4, 2019)

Fred Smalls Stage Ready: Episode 1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3tXvWEZ-84


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 15, 2019)

Dennis Reinhold chest and biceps training (In German) runtime 1:07

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eX8xBCKhJ_c


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 17, 2019)

Florida Universal Road Trip: Episode 3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSljcXcR7fA


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 2, 2019)

Florida Universal Road Trip: Episode 4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYCEcANOtBI


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 13, 2019)

Florida Universal Road Trip: Episode 5

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiTOx-ccARQ


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 20, 2019)

@puremuscleandfitness

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sA3IT2Cj5DU


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 24, 2019)

Andrey Skoromny Leg Workout with Ashot Kagramanyan (in Russian)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rL2NR_qJ7Hc

Click Subtitles/Closed Captions and Settings to translate


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 1, 2019)

Florida Universal Road Trip: Episode 6

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLZ1cD1fcBU


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 6, 2019)

Tag Team Width Workout with Derek and Roman

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54qJ6Ct9KSw


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 6, 2019)

Calum Von Moger EPISODE V - FILTHY PIRATES

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuSrRHrvXIE


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 8, 2019)

Hassan Mostafa IFBB pro- 3 weeks out for his pro debut - Indy pro


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 8, 2019)

Steve Orton 3 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 9, 2019)

212 IFBB New Zealand Pro 2019 - Final Results:

1. Aaron Polites* (Qual. for Olympia 212)
2. Justin Wessels
3. Pierre Chamoun
4. Jamie Do Rego
5. Benjamin Parra


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 11, 2019)

Italy's Petar Duper and Christian Zagarella in prep for New York Pro








https://www.facebook.com/petar.dupe...Pydyfb3hPPz32JQBIW8L-SPnuqHp6pN2hbcOmTPxn_dmw

https://www.instagram.com/gzagarella_ifbb_pro/


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 16, 2019)

Jan Turek ELITE PRO and his prep for Elite PRO 2019

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsDQtQ6PN08


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 17, 2019)

Jason Lowe Random Trip to LA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3ITbgE0s50


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 25, 2019)

Karol Malecki 8 weeks out of NY Pro

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_BBAHOn7ro


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 25, 2019)

Flex Lewis Post Arnold "Sick" Leg Day

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBpnTNwqJbA


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 27, 2019)

Enrico Hoffmann before the Indy Pro (in German)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRCxvPbcX_M

https://www.instagram.com/enrico_hoffmann_ifbbpro/


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 27, 2019)

Jason Lowe Back Workout 1 Week Out From Indy Pro 212

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFzOcTiQO0c


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 28, 2019)

Robin Strand trains back 8 weeks out of NY Pro

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alPG7HU7-ZI


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 28, 2019)

Tim Budesheim trains chest 8 weeks out of NY Pro with David Hoffmann (in German)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwYZJwHVn-0


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 30, 2019)

Uzoma Obilor WHAT I EAT TO SHRED & FULL LEG WORKOUT | NY PRO DEBUT 8 Weeks Out

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KA6ru6CQ5Q8


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 31, 2019)

FIRST CALL OUTS MEN'S BODYBUILDING INDY PRO

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpI0209hySo


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 1, 2019)

Nicolas Vullioud Chest workout mexico

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXCGATE4Mm4


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 11, 2019)

AVP EP5 : 7.5 weeks out some training and posing

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akWTzlX4HSo


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 14, 2019)

Luke Sandoe's Ultimate Back Workout

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Td7J6Db4c00


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 19, 2019)

IFBB Diamond Cup Malta streaming this weekend

https://iconicsports.tv/?fbclid=IwAR2BS8OB0c0qVlaXPWYF7CwxZiAlgA_0uts3ttxq-VukZG1f2QhLXtaZx_4


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 20, 2019)

AVP EP7 : First workout at Pure Muscle & Fitness.... LEGS

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxiff6RFc5U


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 20, 2019)

Kirill Khudaiev 6.5 weeks out of Dennis James Classic (in Russian)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-m1aOq867zQ


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 28, 2019)

Day in the Life | IFBB Pros Luke Carroll & Garrott Coelho

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LW89B2v2ARY


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 28, 2019)

Bigman Pro Results

1. Joshua Lenartowicz*
2. Akim Williams
3. James Hollingshead
4. Eddie Bracamontes
5. Rafael Brandao
6. Essa Obaid
7. Andrea Presti
8. Dani Kaganovich
9. Kenneth Jackson
10. Diogo Nunes
11. Mahmoud Kafi
12. Erik Ramirez
13. Miha Zupan

https://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-32208-bigman-weekend-pro-2019-vysledky-a-fotografie.html


----------



## Gregzs (May 1, 2019)

Kirill Khudaiev 4 weeks out of Dennis James Classic Part 1 (in Russian)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EoZHTkLjx9E


----------



## Gregzs (May 1, 2019)

Kirill Khudaiev 4 weeks out of Dennis James Classic Part 2 (in Russian)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fT8HW7-p7UI


----------



## Gregzs (May 5, 2019)

Pittsburgh Pro 2019 - classic physique:

1. Alejandro Cambronero
2. Marvin Cornejo
3. Jonathan Hambrick
4. Caio Bonfim
5. Kwame Adom
6. Roy Evans
7. Casey Fathi
8. Ulisses De Andrade
9. Marino Peralta
10. Sharif Reid
11. Hallart Keaton
12. Joseph Russo
13. Milton Holloway

https://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-32255-pittsburgh-pro-2019-vysledky-a-fotografie.html


----------



## Gregzs (May 6, 2019)

Derek Duszynski Training Back 6.5 Weeks Out From Competition

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oy_xj7HTeVw


----------



## Gregzs (May 6, 2019)

Derek Lunsford Back Training | Road to the Olympia

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQ6izSVBN84


----------



## Gregzs (May 8, 2019)

Wesley Vissers Training CHEST with Jelle Starreveld

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b74r5MgDIuY

https://www.instagram.com/jelle_starreveld/


----------



## Gregzs (May 11, 2019)

AVP

Torn biceps MRI results : what the doc has to say

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGzFh1zlIAw


----------



## REHH (May 11, 2019)

Nice thread you got going over here bro....good content.


----------



## Gregzs (May 16, 2019)

Tim Budesheim in NY before the weekend


----------



## Gregzs (May 16, 2019)

IFBB Pro League Italy covering NY Pro

https://www.facebook.com/proleaguea...EOfyGEy2G_KbS80TiyMFlduv_AGoWad4xxtx4&fref=nf


----------



## Gregzs (May 17, 2019)

Tim Budesheim problem solving in NY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEQgdD9EBbc


----------



## Gregzs (May 20, 2019)

Antoine Vaillant Post-surgery update : WARNING GRAPHIC

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJXjB7gwCFs


----------



## Gregzs (May 23, 2019)

SANTI ARAGON | 2019 PUERTO RICO PRO EP. 6 | PEAK WEEK

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0P6ajBC4EE


----------



## Gregzs (May 25, 2019)

212 Bodybuilding First Call Outs | 2019 Puerto Rico Pro

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cD86UtWHrbQ


----------



## Gregzs (May 25, 2019)

Classic Physique First Call Outs | 2019 Puerto Rico Pro

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pO3CxTjFl5g


----------



## Gregzs (May 25, 2019)

Eduardo Correa wins Puerto Rico 212

1. @correabodybuilder 
2. Bo Lewis 
3. @ifbbpro_thugnificent1 
4. @junhokim44 
5. @justin_randall91 
6. @cambalmarianifbbpro 


Christian Zagarella wins Classic Physique

1) Christian Zagarella
2) Santi Aragon
3) Orlando Maldonado


----------



## Gregzs (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Gregzs (May 26, 2019)

Open Bodybuilding First Call Outs | 2019 Puerto Rico Pro

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZ3ChdMn40o


----------



## Gregzs (May 26, 2019)

Open Bodybuilding Awards | 2019 Puerto Rico Pro

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOVseo9iENs


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 3, 2019)

Tim Budesheim three weeks before the New York Pro


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 3, 2019)

Emir Omeragic shoulder training with Thomas Scheu (in German)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1vRWejQkCE

https://www.instagram.com/emiromeragic/


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 7, 2019)

Emir Omeragic - Road to Mr. Olympia Amateur Spain #1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfSFxkn0oBc


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 7, 2019)

Tobias Hahne Olympia Amateur Spain Part 1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ba1Y_D5cLIo


https://www.instagram.com/tobias_hahne/


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 9, 2019)

Emir Omeragic - Road to Mr. Olympia Amateur Spain #2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rLmR3dGhSI


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 9, 2019)

Bodybuilding Overall Pro Qualifier @ Mr Olympia Amateur Spain 2019

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNXmQNDfnGU


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 22, 2019)

First Call Outs Classic Physique | 2019 Atlantic Coast Championships

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kZkk6pes8A


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 22, 2019)

First Call Outs Women's Physique | 2019 Atlantic Coast Championships

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdEgSjHxb14


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 22, 2019)

Top 6 IFBB Pro. League Women?s Physique 
at the Atlantic Coast Championships

1. Sarah Villegas 
2. valentina mishina
3. @desunkadawson111 
4. Jeannie Feldman
5. Isabelle Jackson
6. Nadia Capotosto


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 23, 2019)

Awards Presentation Classic Physique IFBB Atlantic Coast Championships 2019

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcTTfLEMY10


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 30, 2019)

BRITISH GRAND PRIX 
FINAL RESULTS

1 @nathandeasha 
2 @ifbbpro_samsondauda 
3 @hollingshead89 
4 @sadekmilan 
5 @lukaswylerifbbpro


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 1, 2019)

Emir Omeragic Tricep Training (in German)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfcyvumE-KA


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 1, 2019)

Bodybuilding Class A, B, C, D Mexico Super Show 2019

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5-ZM4rveBI


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 1, 2019)

Bikini Class A, B, C, D - Mexico Super Show 2019

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmuPvWzXW1I


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 2, 2019)

Figure Class A, B, C - Mexico Super Show 2019

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cod42bwgduU


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 2, 2019)

Mens Physique Class A, B, C - Mexico Super Show 2019

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGppzZDEWsU


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 3, 2019)

Classic Physique Class A, B, C - Mexico Super Show 2019

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWLENdOEiiQ


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 4, 2019)

Overall Bodybuilding Super Show Mexico - Ganador Absoluto Fisicoculturismo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URqqAHl6gus

Charly Rodriguez Hernandez

https://www.instagram.com/charlyrodriguezhernandez/


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 4, 2019)

Womens Physique Clase Unica - Mexico Super Show 2019

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V44_z26O8V4


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 4, 2019)

Steven Cao DEPLETION LEG WORKOUT 5 DAYS OUT CHICAGO PRO

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYT_KXJoP4Q


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 5, 2019)

CHICAGO PRO 2019 

Classic Finals results

1 Jordan Plantiko 
2 Ro?Vonte Moody
3 Piotr Borecki
4 Brandon Kidd 
5 Bobby Anderson
6 Jonathan Hambrick


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 6, 2019)

First Call Outs Open Bodybuilding | 2019 IFBB Professional League Chicago Pro

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfkLuv-NvGM


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 6, 2019)

CHICAGO PRO 2019 

Open bodybuilding finals results

1 Michael Lockett 
2 Charles Griffen 
3 Essa Obaid 
4 Lukas Osladil 
5 An Nguyen 
6 Sergey Kulaev


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 14, 2019)

Noah Risch road to IFBB European Championships Classic Physique (in German)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Vt7Uqa8iyQ


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 14, 2019)

Vancouver Pro

Men?s Open Bodybuilding Results
1. Hadi Choopan
2. Nathan De Asha
3. Lukas Osladil
4. Iain Valliere
5. Josh Wade

Men?s 212 Results
1. Zane Watson
2. Bola Ojex
3. Steve Benthin
4. Prince Boabang


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 16, 2019)

Flexatron: Becoming Shawn Rhoden MOVIE CLIP | Shawn Returns Home To Jamaica

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMhcwVKrbuE


----------



## Montego (Jul 16, 2019)

Vancouver was great.

Ready for the O!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 21, 2019)

Mr. Big Portugal Pro News

Finals Results

5) Samson Dauda
4) Florian Poirson
3) Iain Valliere
2) Lukas Osladil
1) Mohamed Saaban


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 22, 2019)

Ryan Terry GYMSHARK Lift Manchester Event | Insane Training with Steve Cook, Ross Edgely, Lex Griffin

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1Ibclvgfhg


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 24, 2019)

Antoine Vaillant: I worked out with 2 of my brothers!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNObuKJ0NK4


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 27, 2019)

Chris Bumstead HOW TO HIT A VACUUM | Posing Tips and Tricks, Everything You Need To Know

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9yF7Ih49K8


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 27, 2019)

500 REPS CONDITIONING BACK WORKOUT! DAMIEN PATRICK 2 weeks out of Tampa Pro

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tzt2Mg5ReuU


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 27, 2019)

Bodybuilding Short-film: "Built" - Wesley Vissers

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EF_MbJKdrr0


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 28, 2019)

USA Championships 2019 Results & Review - Zach Merkel vs Nick Walker!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2bZIqbDJwc


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 28, 2019)

Adya Novali back workout

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEhk9czmvMA


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 3, 2019)

Mike Kleeves Training Chest And Shoulders 4 Weeks Out of North American Championships

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0fV0LtK1Eo


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 7, 2019)

LOL

BODYBUILDER tries POLE DANCING for the first time..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BahYhhAL968


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 7, 2019)

RIP David Dearth


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DB-oJfKIgo


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 9, 2019)

East Coast Part 2 - Iron World Tour

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYCS3qhSi70


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 13, 2019)

Regan Grimes | 13 Weeks Out Posing Update

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BWOLxPvf6s


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 17, 2019)

Florian Poirson ROAD TO PRO CARD Ep. 3 Chest Workout (in French with English or Polish subtitles)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGWNQOVtU50


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 17, 2019)

John Pitsch 4 Weeks Out From North Americas

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GBgl8Z5280


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 20, 2019)

TOMAS SENTINEK READY FOR WAR : DIAMOND CUP 2019 (EP-04) with MICHAL Kri?o KRI??NEK

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MP2txrsw8-M


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 22, 2019)

Scitec Muscle Beach 2019

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zr1rDy4RDHQ


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 22, 2019)

Chest Training with Dominik D?rfl 4 weeks out of Nafplio Classic

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsKAjKR1DdY


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 25, 2019)

SADIK HADZOVIC: POSING WITH FRANK ZANE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXZCkftfJ_w


----------



## REHH (Aug 25, 2019)

Gregzs said:


> SADIK HADZOVIC: POSING WITH FRANK ZANE
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXZCkftfJ_w




 They look similar too, like Frank could be his dad


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 1, 2019)

Leg Day IFBB Pro Seth Shaw Metro Fitness

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4sHlGRvNCQ


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 5, 2019)

Pavel Szotkowski back workout 6 weeks out of Amateur Olympia in London

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xWJPd8h0ZM


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 7, 2019)

Pavel Szotkowski 4 weeks out. Still 130kg (9kg over limit) God damn it ???? next weekend I will be with Nutrend at FIWE in Warszav. Come to say hi to our booth


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 22, 2019)

YAMAMOTO CUP

1 Roelly WINKLAAR
2 Nathan De ASHA
3 Lukas OSLADIL
4 Andrea Muzi

https://www.facebook.com/giorgio.pittalis/videos/10217360591984910/

https://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-33...v5DyNIXFVS1njfEisrg84pgsU2lYz0JPFS3p8olL5vesc

Yamamoto Cup 2019 - classic physique:

1. Breon Ansley
2. Alejandro Cambronero
3. David Hoffmann
4. Keyvan Rezapour
5. Giuseppe Zagarella


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 23, 2019)

Peter Molnar Back Workout (in Hungarian)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Prh2-rlkr6o


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 26, 2019)

Antoine Vaillant: My true off season (mass) begins!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0WovfT9xrM


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 20, 2019)

Sadik Hadzovic UPPER BODY WORKOUT WITH FRANK ZANE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKjfhE1HiY8


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 24, 2019)

RAFAEL BRAND?O LEGDAY with Flex Lewis and Jon Delarosa

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dkGVVovy0Q


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 28, 2019)

Sadik Hadzovic LOWER BODY WORKOUT WITH FRANK ZANE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KYdbBZuj3E


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 30, 2019)

Marcel "FLEX" Przyszlak chest and shoulder training (in Polish)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRTF-MbyAqk


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 30, 2019)

Wesley Vissers FULL BACK&BICEP WORKOUT - Competing at ROMANIA PRO

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1DBX3rZfNQ


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 31, 2019)

Steve Kuclo and Tommy Vext ? Bad Wolves Back and Shoulder Training

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PxNMEaggxE


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 4, 2019)

Wesley Vissers qualified for the Classic 2020 Olympia at the Romania Pro last weekend.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 5, 2019)

Gregzs said:


> Marcel "FLEX" Przyszlak chest and shoulder training (in Polish)



Elite Pro World Champion for Classic Physique 2019


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 6, 2019)

Wesley Vissers PART 1: ROMANIA MUSCLE FEST PRO 2019! - FINAL WORKOUT - SHAPE CHECK

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdczhCiny8U


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 8, 2019)

FRANK ZANE'S HOME GYM TOUR

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSHeaQgXpe4


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 10, 2019)

David Hoffmann qualifies for Olympia 2020






https://repone.de/startseite/ergebn...wmyx_i2eryN__miYuiA1Ng-7e4RpvUHXNBHX5FFD5sNt4


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 14, 2019)

Wesley Vissers PART 2: ROMANIA PRO 2019 FINALS - OLYMPIA 2020 QUALIFICATION!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQrQUQ_rMkc


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 19, 2019)

Matt Greggo 1 WEEK OUT NPC NATIONALS | MEN"S PHYSIQUE | SHREDDED BACK DAY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DUq0JSMEKs


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 21, 2019)

Brandon Beckrich | Road to Miami Nationals 2019 | Prep Mindset + Workout

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gt6CHdWhJVQ


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 25, 2019)

Calum von Moger back and biceps in Brazil

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeqZDRB4TaQ


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 26, 2019)

Arm training with Georg Behringer 3 weeks out of German Championships

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CkLrZ0uzeI


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 26, 2019)

Kirill Khudaiev arm training with Ashot Kagramanyan (in Russian)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAHEsbqGJOw


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 27, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EegP7eC2jY


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 4, 2019)

WORKOUT ft. THE CHAMP | Chris Bumstead Vs Brandon Harding | 500lb SQUAT ATTEMPT?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfeNFYNL4xY


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 5, 2019)

MUTANT ON A MISSION - ATLANTIS GYM, QUEBEC

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbltoJUmOu0


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2019)

ANTOINE VAILLANT: We attacked the pectorals muscles!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THF4DcX6mhE


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 7, 2019)

Back and Biceps - Wesley Vissers VS David Hoffmann

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QriFUocoFw0


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2019)

BACK WORKOUT | POST 2019 JAPAN PRO | Cody Montgomery @ Mi40 Gym

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BC9hrHoPjSI


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2019)

Psychofitness X Regan Grimes back training

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dBMXrNSE18


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 18, 2019)

SAN MARINO PRO
Men?s Physique Pro
1st Place @ryanjohnbaptiste
2nd Place @andreamiggiano_ifbbpro
3rd Place @maximeparisi_ifbbpro
4th Place @davidemazzolari
5th Place @lucabiolo_ifbbpro


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 18, 2019)

SAN MARINO PRO
Men?s Classic Physique Pro
1st Place @madelman_
2nd Place @miladsadeghi_ifbbpro
3rd Place @jorge_arturo_errera_machado
4th Place @hass_mahdi
5th Place @roberto_ifbbpro


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 18, 2019)

SAN MARINO PRO
Women?s Bikini Pro
1st Place @evitabreide
2nd Place @jessicakav
3rd Place @adakaczmarekifbbpro
4th Place @annatapu_ifbbpro
5th Place @cathawahl


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 22, 2019)

Matt Greggo STRONGEST I?VE EVER BEEN! FULL SHOULDER TRAINING

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHUHwgg3XgY


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 26, 2019)

Calum Von Moger - Intense Back Training In Brazil & Talks Comeback

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsykyJB5lvo


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 6, 2020)

Milos Sarcev: CHEST workout with Andy Bell and Rob Cannon

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxNH0mp4tJY


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 12, 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXgohmMoX1s


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 17, 2020)

Julian Castano - Prep for the Sheru Classic Classic Physique February 14 - 16, 2020

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-aapXhhtpM

https://www.instagram.com/jeefmuscleifbbpro/


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 23, 2020)

Rafael Brandao CHEST DAY INSANO COM FLEX LEWIS!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhLEBG8Zfnw


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 24, 2020)

Matt Greggo Arm Day

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zY53n5KsGis


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 26, 2020)

Stanimal back training with Rodrigue Chesnier

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5mJyubwQWA


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 26, 2020)

Cody Amey GETTING BACK TO WORK

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pBZ6bxS_MU


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 26, 2020)

Brandon Harding: I?VE ACCIDENTALLY LOST WEIGHT | LEAVING MY COACH...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKCYt3rnGSM


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 28, 2020)

Rafael Brandao LEG DAY WITH JON & FLEX

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydVelfN_pNo


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 30, 2020)

Piotr W?jtowicz Current form

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YmICpUqa80


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 31, 2020)

IAIN VALLIERE & BRAD ROWE BACK TRAINING

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3x2V6BHzHAA


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 31, 2020)

SIMON DUCHARME IFBB PRO | 20 WEEKS OUT TORONTO PRO SUPERSHOW 2020 | PUSH DAY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WLHF8XKiTk


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 1, 2020)

NICK WALKER AND LUKE CARROLL DESTROY SHOULDERS AT THE MECCA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzlvzMqJHYU


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 2, 2020)

Charles Glass | SHOULDER WORKOUT WITH 2019 Mr. Olympia BRANDON CURRY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3QawQVSH-0


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 3, 2020)

Chris Bumstead CHEST WORKOUT AT THE MECCA W. STANIMAL | LA Fit Expo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkUoX04uEPg


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 3, 2020)

Matt Greggo HEAVY AND INTENSE BACK DAY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqE7GZAt3hA


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 4, 2020)

Ricardo Correia shoulder pump training

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJMyYq974CQ


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 4, 2020)

Milos Sarcev Training LEGS with Ben Pakulski and Dr. Jordan Shallow in Titan Fitness Gym, Sydney Australia


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 9, 2020)

Martins Licis: Hafthor Shares His Secret Technique In Throwing


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 9, 2020)

Matt Greggo BIGGEST I'VE EVER BEEN | FULL SHOULDER WORKOUT

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpjdV2QRjTc


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 9, 2020)

Piotr W?jtowicz 2 WEEKS TO COMPETITION


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 9, 2020)

Stanimal arm training with Francisco Soriano and Ahmad Clayton


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 11, 2020)

Vitaliy Ugolnikov and Alex Martynkin Shoulder Training







https://www.instagram.com/goodvito/

https://www.instagram.com/alex_martynkin/


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 14, 2020)

3 Best Bicep Exercises for Building Mass w/ Joel Thomas


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 16, 2020)

Amaury Patte shoulder training 7 weeks out Top de Colmar 2020






https://www.instagram.com/cesarpat_/


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 17, 2020)

Chris Bumstead: EVERY DAY IS ARM DAY | Jersey Shore Workout w. Kyle Wilkes


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 18, 2020)

Piotr W?jtowicz Peak Week


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 19, 2020)

Andrey Skoromnyy FAST RETURNS: Bench Press with Asif Kadimov and Andrei Melnikov






https://www.instagram.com/skoromnyy/

https://www.instagram.com/big_asif/

https://www.instagram.com/melnikovifbb/


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 19, 2020)

Matt Greggo DO THIS YOUR NEXT CHEST DAY | FULL CHEST WORKOUT


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 20, 2020)

Build the biggest Triceps with Florian Poirson


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 22, 2020)

Kirill Khudaiev Shoulder Training with Igor Molochko






https://www.instagram.com/khudaiev_pro_33/

https://www.instagram.com/igor_molochko/


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 23, 2020)

Stanimal back training with Shawn Rhoden and Francisco Soriano


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 23, 2020)

TOO MUCH VOLUME: Just Enough - Hunter Labrada, Joe Mackey and Jon Irizarry Arm Training


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 28, 2020)

Piotr W?jtowicz SUMMARY OF COMPETITION - POLISH CHAMPIONSHIPS


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 8, 2020)

Hunter Labrada Fouad Abiad John Meadows - BACK


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 8, 2020)

Chris Bumstead OFF SEASON PHYSIQUE UPDATE + Chest Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 13, 2020)

Matt Greggo FULL (RAW) SHOULDER WORKOUT FOR SIZE


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 14, 2020)

The Top de Colmar competition was cancelled because of the virus. The next chance for a pro card in France is on the 19th of April.

JOJORUSH - Road to Classic Physique






Joffrey Vassaux
https://www.instagram.com/jojorush_/?hl=fr


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 18, 2020)

IFBB Pro Samir Troudi - Shoulders and triceps


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 19, 2020)

Chest & Back Workout with IFBB pro Sahar Kazes and IFBB Pro Kobi Ifrach - Part 1


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 21, 2020)

Mike Thurston: Is This The Best Gym In The World? | Abu Dhabi Road Trip


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 21, 2020)

Gyms may be forced to close to the public due to the virus but the owners can still use their property.


Wesley Vissers: BACK ATTACK - Full Thickness Routine Explained


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 22, 2020)

Rafael Brandao: Chest training and Flex's advice for athetes


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 22, 2020)

Wesley Vissers: FULL BANDED Chest and Tricep Workout | HOME ROUTINE


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 22, 2020)

Sadik Hadzovic BAND ONLY WORKOUT


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 22, 2020)

Ryan Terry Pregnancy Announcement, Physique Update, Ab Workout & Gymshark 66 event


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 23, 2020)

Milan Sadek home training shoulders and biceps


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 24, 2020)

TRAIN ANYWHERE! KEEP IT GOING!: Henrik Lindh


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 24, 2020)

Brandon Harding ROAD TO PRO | HARDBODY SHREDDING 2020


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 24, 2020)

Ryan Terry Quarantine smoothie & Home Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 24, 2020)

Wesley Vissers: Back + Rear Delt Routine | Banded HOME Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 25, 2020)

Fernando Maradona Destroying TRICEPS during COVID-19


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 25, 2020)

Chris Bumstead HUGE Arm Workout | This Just Saved Us ft. Iain Valliere


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 26, 2020)

JUAN DIESEL MOREL KILLING IT EAST COAST STYLE AT BEV'S POWERHOUSE GYM


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 27, 2020)

Milan Sadek trains chest 10 weeks out NY PRO 2020


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 29, 2020)

Fernando Maradona forearm training


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 2, 2020)

One day with - Moln?r P?ter


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 3, 2020)

Rafael Brandao: Back Training in Gold's Venice with Charles Glass


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 4, 2020)

Pavel Koukal leg training


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 4, 2020)

One of the Elite Pros set up his spot in the reserved parking space.


Jan Turek leg training in quarantine

https://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-34083-treninkovy-videolog-jan-turek-03-2020.html


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 4, 2020)

What is going on in the MUSCLE MANSION?


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 5, 2020)

I Turned My Apartment Into A Gym


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 5, 2020)

Polli Barros glute training


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 6, 2020)

William Martins tricep training


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 6, 2020)

JAN TUREK IFBB Elite Pro - Training chest and biceps at Turek Gym


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 6, 2020)

OWEN POWELL....shows me how to really train shoulders.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 7, 2020)

Milan Sadek: resistance band training back and shoulders in quarantine


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 7, 2020)

Milan Sadek: resistance band training chest and arms


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 8, 2020)

At Home Glute Workout Exercises


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 9, 2020)

At Home Leg Workout with Dr. Dorian Haywood


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 12, 2020)

2 Eras of Chest Training - Hunter Labrada and Lee Labrada


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 19, 2020)

Olivier Ripert, la pose Abdos-Cuisses


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 19, 2020)

Dani Younan Quarantine home arms workout


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 20, 2020)

Logan Guthrie: Day in my Life


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 20, 2020)

At Home Hamstring & Calf Workout Exercises


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 21, 2020)

Andrey Skoromny quarantine leg training


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 22, 2020)

Richard Duchon Full HOME Chest, Shoulder & Tricep Workout | NO EQUIPMENT


----------



## Gregzs (May 3, 2020)

Nathan McCallum: We Built a Lockdown Gym! (And How To Make Your Own)


----------



## Gregzs (May 4, 2020)

Milan Sadek: Back training in the Muscle Cave


----------



## Gregzs (May 4, 2020)

Czech gyms opened earlier than the originally scheduled 11th of May. The members are wearing their masks and wiping what they use afterward.


Milan Sadek chest and biceps training

https://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-34...zoKXsUyKidwim8oMSRfF3BULM0e91rTznuU-YRoIwPwbQ


----------



## Gregzs (May 4, 2020)

Chris Bumstead: Bodybuilders Moving Day | BACK WORKOUT


----------



## Gregzs (May 4, 2020)

Morgan Rose Moroney: Australian Tries American Foods..


----------



## Gregzs (May 5, 2020)

IFBB PRO CHARLES PAQUETTE | High Intensity - Full Body Workout


----------



## Gregzs (May 6, 2020)

5 UNIQUE & Useful - USELESS Fitness Products


----------



## Gregzs (May 7, 2020)

Nick Walker: Undeniable: Ep3 Chest


----------



## Gregzs (May 8, 2020)

Matt Greggo FULL DAY OF EATING *Bodybuilding* | 4000+ Calories | Lean Bulk


----------



## Gregzs (May 10, 2020)

Fabian Mayr Push Workout


----------



## Gregzs (May 12, 2020)

Fabian Mayr Pull Workout Posing & Form-Update


----------



## Gregzs (May 17, 2020)

Fabian Mayr Arm Workout


----------



## Gregzs (May 18, 2020)

Fernando Valdez and Emmanuel Longoria shoulder workout


----------



## Gregzs (May 18, 2020)

Chest Shoulders Triceps with Hunter Labrada and Bryan Troianello


----------



## Gregzs (May 19, 2020)

Tobias Gebhard shoulder workout


----------



## Gregzs (May 19, 2020)

Leg training of a PRO with Andrea Presti


----------



## Gregzs (May 19, 2020)

Logan Guthrie: Florida gyms are finally open????????| BACK DAY


----------



## Gregzs (May 24, 2020)

Ben Mudge Vlog #1 Garage Gym Tour & Session


----------



## Gregzs (May 24, 2020)

Chest training of a PRO with Andrea Presti


----------



## Gregzs (May 24, 2020)

Fabian Mayr: My 4 top exercises for round shoulders


----------



## Gregzs (May 24, 2020)

Josh Bridgman Lockdown Leg Day


----------



## Gregzs (May 26, 2020)

Fight Shin Splints and Build Strong Shins!


----------



## Gregzs (May 28, 2020)

Gyms have opened in Dubai but the new rules are strictly enforced.

Mike Thurston: What Are Gyms Like After Lockdown!?


----------



## Gregzs (May 30, 2020)

David Hoffmann Old school training in the old school gym


----------



## Gregzs (May 30, 2020)

Fernando Valdez and Emmanuel Longoria back workout


----------



## Gregzs (May 31, 2020)

Brandon Harding: FIXING A LIFETIME OF FLAT FEET


----------



## Gregzs (May 31, 2020)

Back of a PRO training with Andrea Presti


----------



## Gregzs (May 31, 2020)

Samir Troudi Back workout 8 weeks out of Korea Pro


----------



## Gregzs (May 31, 2020)

Aldin Alijagic back training in homegym


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 1, 2020)

Logan Guthrie 13 WEEKS OUT ROAD TO PRO


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 1, 2020)

Matt Greggo: THIS WAS DIFFERENT  HIGH VOLUME CHEST WORKOUT


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 3, 2020)

Antoine Vaillant WHAT AM I DOING THESE DAYS?


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 4, 2020)

Jake Nikolopoulos | Building Benches


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 4, 2020)

This is one of the clips that can be adjusted for subtitles in your language.


VITALIY UGOLNIKOV. The truth about the new "white hope" / 127 kg at 22


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 4, 2020)

Fabian Mayr Massive shoulders - everyone neglects this part!


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 5, 2020)

Fernando Valdez and Emmanuel Longoria quad workout


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 5, 2020)

Mike Thurston: An Englishman & An Irishman Walk Into A Gym... Full Chest & Shoulder Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 5, 2020)

Mike Sommerfeld chest training in homegym


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 5, 2020)

THE SECRET TO BIGGER TRICEPS ft. SIMON DUCHARME & JUSTIN SAVOIE


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 6, 2020)

Logan Guthrie 12 WEEKS OUT ROAD TO PRO


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 7, 2020)

Stanimal Back workout with SHAWN RHODEN Prep for California Pro


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 7, 2020)

IFBB PRO Krystian Wolski  leg training


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 12, 2020)

Kirill Khudaiev: Optimal back training. Will there be a fall season at all?


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 12, 2020)

Emir Omeragic back training with Vlad Suhoruchko






https://www.instagram.com/suhoruchko


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 13, 2020)

Mike Thurston: A Day In The Life Of The New Normal


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 13, 2020)

Every time he has tried to prep for a competition it has been cancelled or postponed. Here's to hoping.

JOJORUSH - Road to Classic Physique - BACK AT IT

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yz4uxQCJWak


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 14, 2020)

Adam Kozyra: ?GROW BIG? Workout Program (Day 3 - Back, Shoulders, Biceps)


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 14, 2020)

Logan Guthrie 11 WEEKS OUT


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 14, 2020)

Lucas Fiuza Ede road to pro debut


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 14, 2020)

BACK PUMP OUT WEST | ft. STEVE DIDOSHAK


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 14, 2020)

BACK TRAINING (what you're not doing) | Fouad Abiad


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 15, 2020)

Slavoj Bedn?? and Pavel Koukal - training arms


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 16, 2020)

MARRS BAR

The Weirdest Squat Bar I've Ever Used...


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 16, 2020)

Matt Greggo: Best GARAGE HOME GYM Equipment | Garage Gym Essentials


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 16, 2020)

Rodrigue Chesnier BACK TO GOLDS !


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 17, 2020)

Zac Perna: My Extreme HOME GYM Makeover  Perna Family Edition


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 17, 2020)

Fernando Valdez and Emmanuel Longoria chest workout


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 18, 2020)

Rodrigue Chesnier Shoulders day at Gold's Gym Venice


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 19, 2020)

Seth Shaw Chest Triceps Delt full workout


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 19, 2020)

ISMAEL MARTINEZ: HOW YOU TRAIN NOW AT THE GYM IN MEXICO


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 20, 2020)

Fabian Mayr: My training for big quads


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 20, 2020)

Cody Montgomery Day in Life + Back Training June 2020


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 21, 2020)

Josh Bridgman Ancestry DNA Test Results (you won't believe the result)


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 23, 2020)

Roman Fritz - Operation: Feuer Frei ep. 017


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 24, 2020)

Josh Andrew: MY FIRST SHOW, PREP BEGINS


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 28, 2020)

Shoulders training of a PRO with Andrea Presti


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 28, 2020)

Andrea Presti LEG DAY With Coach Mauro Sassi


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 30, 2020)

Fernando Valdez and Emmanuel Longoria arm workout


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 30, 2020)

Josh Andrew: LEG DAY & CALF TRAINING TIPS


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 30, 2020)

Hunter Labrada IFBB Tampa Pro Debut - Posing with Lee Labrada


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 1, 2020)

Peter Molnar: Best back practices


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 1, 2020)

Josh Andrew: SO THIS HAPPENED!!..


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 1, 2020)

Logan Guthrie: 9 weeks out Full day of eating


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 4, 2020)

Back in the bunker, Roman Fritz explains that the latissimus is not responsible for a wide back.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 4, 2020)

Nick Walker - Chest & Biceps 11 Weeks Out of North Americans 2020


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 5, 2020)

JOJORUSH - VLOG : Diet + Training arms


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 5, 2020)

Mike Thurston: Goodbye Dubai


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 6, 2020)

Josh Andrew: FIRST TIME BACK AT THE GYM IN MONTHS!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2020)

Luk? Osladil chest and biceps training

https://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-34473-lukas-osladil-prsa-a-bicepsy.html


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2020)

Vojt?ch Trnka - back and biceps

https://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-34449-vojtech-trnka-zada-a-bicepsy.html


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2020)

Josh Bridgman: My Bloodwork After Being an ENHANCED Athlete.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2020)

RAFAEL BRAND?O Arm Training


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2020)

Josh Andrew: I NEEDED A SHOWER AFTER A PUMP THIS FILTHY / GLOBE GYM SESH!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2020)

Seth Shaw IFBB Pro: The move to Las Vegas! Contest prep coverage to the Tampa Pro


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 13, 2020)

Nick Walker - Delts & Triceps ? July 2, 2020


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 14, 2020)

Andrea Presti: Day in Rome with Team Stones


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 16, 2020)

PUSH WORKOUT with Aldin Alijagic and Fabian Mayr


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 16, 2020)

Seth Shaw IFBB Pro Vegas Vlog #3


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 17, 2020)

Arm training of a Pro with Andrea Presti


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 17, 2020)

Eric Wildberger and Fabio Junio Arm Training


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 18, 2020)

BICEP AND TRICEP TRAINING ft. JON DE LA ROSA


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 18, 2020)

DR. DORIAN HAYWOOD TARGETS THE TAMPA PRO!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 18, 2020)

Josh Andrew: DO THIS AND YOUR LEGS WILL GROW!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 18, 2020)

Brad Rowe Life Update- Highest Of High And Lowest Of Lows All At Once


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 20, 2020)

Almost 3 weeks before the first competition, newcomer Lukas had to cancel the preparation. The planned competition was canceled due to the global pandemic.






@lukas_0593


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 21, 2020)

Jason Lowe: 13 Days Out Back Attack


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 25, 2020)

Josh Bridgman FIRST GYM Session Back After LOCKDOWN | Life after Corona Virus


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 26, 2020)

Seth Shaw IFBB Pro 2 Weeks Out Tampa Pro Vegas Vlog


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 26, 2020)

DERIK FARNSWORTH CRUSHING LEGS AT THE GYM San Diego


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 26, 2020)

Josh Andrew: EPIC CHEST AND BACK! / 13 WEEKS OUT!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 26, 2020)

Stanimal: Back and bicep workout and all my meals, in my new hometown of Chicago - California pro prep


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 27, 2020)

Livinho

https://www.instagram.com/liviinhoo/


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 27, 2020)

Roman Fritz - Operation: Feuer Frei ep. 018 - six for chest


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 27, 2020)

Aldin Alijagic LEGDAY in Vienna! Feat. Tobias Hahne, Fabian Mayr & Stefan Kienzl


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 27, 2020)

Josh Andrew: CALORIES DOWN! TRAINING INTENSITY IS NEXT LEVEL


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 27, 2020)

Jason Lowe: 6 Days Out! Posing, Updates, & New Bluetooth Shoes!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 28, 2020)

Jordan Janowitz Leg Training Video 6 Weeks Out North Americas

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Apt9KGlxEAs


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 29, 2020)

Nick walker | Chest & Biceps Ep 2


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 29, 2020)

Fabian Mayr: This is Classic Physique! Training with Aldin Alijagic and Mike Sommerfeld


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 31, 2020)

Hunter Labrada - Tampa Pro - 2 Days Out


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 2, 2020)

Todd Whitting Back Training Video And How To Prep For A Show During Covid


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 2, 2020)

Kirill Khudaiev: Winter and summer superset! Leg training with Igor Glukhoded


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 6, 2020)

Chris Bumstead Reunited w. My Son | ARM + SHOULDER WORKOUT


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 8, 2020)

The Grand Tour | REGAN GRIMES GYM


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 9, 2020)

Andrea Muzi and Andrea Presti - BACKDAY with the coach, Mauro Sassi


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 9, 2020)

6 Best Lower Back Exercises: Back Mobility Routine


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 9, 2020)

Antoine Vaillant: CONTEST PREP 2020 - a full month of dieting done


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 9, 2020)

James Newcombe: Intense Health Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 10, 2020)

Regan Grimes: HOW TO DRESS WHEN YOU LIFT | FATHER SONS CLOTHING


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 10, 2020)

Josh Andrew: ARMAGEDDON OLD SCHOOL ARM WORKOUT FOR NEW GROWTH!!


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 12, 2020)

Milan ?*?dek and Ale? Lamka 4 weeks out chest and triceps


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 15, 2020)

Josh Bridgman: My Blood Test Results Before Using Steroids... Again.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 15, 2020)

Joffrey Vassaux: JOJORUSH - VLOG TRAINING/POSING - 7 WEEKS OUT


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 15, 2020)

Josh Andrew: HERE WE GO AGAIN!


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 20, 2020)

Mike Thurston: My 30th Birthday Weekend In Ibiza


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 20, 2020)

Nick Walker | Seth Feroce measuring my arms


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 20, 2020)

Rodrigue Chesnier Shoulders at Powerhouse


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 23, 2020)

Fabian Mayr: My training plan for bulky arms!


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 23, 2020)

Josh Andrew: EPIC ARM DAY! FEATURING A MASKED ASSAILANT!?


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 23, 2020)

RODRIGUE CHESNIER'S SUPER SHOULDER DAY!


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 23, 2020)

Quinton Eriya: 4 WEEKS OUT NYP | NEED BIGGER LEGS


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 24, 2020)

*Bodybuilder Mercury-Morris Claiborne dies at 59.*

NPC level bodybuilder Mercury-Morris Claiborne unfortunately passed away at the age of 59, just two days before his 60th birthday.

According to his obituary, he suffered a debilitating stroke that left him a quadriplegic without the ability to speak.

Mercury was a NPC level competitors that placed first at the 1989 Nationals in the Bantamweight category.

He continued to compete at the National level throughout his career.

Mercury went on to represent the USA at the Mr. Universe in 1992, placing second in his class.

After his bodybuilding career ended, Mercury opened a ?Boutique Gym? and worked as a personal trainer.

Mercury also had a love for motorcycles.







https://www.evolutionofbodybuilding...aPowDidsX3L9BU5KAzNdpbzDx7UAKI3Yc9ThXNuQJB1s4


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 25, 2020)

Nick Walker and Eric Abelon current form


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 25, 2020)

Manuel Romero giant sets for legs with Milos Sarcev


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 25, 2020)

Mike Thurston: Chest & Shoulders Workout With My Brother


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 26, 2020)

BUILDING THE BACK ft. MARTIN FITZWATER


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 27, 2020)

Nick Walker Documentary Clips


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 28, 2020)

Pr?sentation de la salle Ripert's Fitness Factory.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 28, 2020)

Jang Sung Yeop

212 Monsterzym Pro Prep






https://www.instagram.com/themass_212/


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2020)

BODYBUILDING POSING 7 WEEKS OUT | REGAN GRIMES


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 30, 2020)

Gregzs said:


> RODRIGUE CHESNIER'S SUPER SHOULDER DAY!




Rodrigue Chesnier 1st Place at Shreveport and Olympia Qualified






http://contests.npcnewsonline.com/contests/2020/ifbb_optimum_classic_pro/


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 6, 2020)

Fabian Mayr: I ONLY train on MACHINES! Back training and life update


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 6, 2020)

Actor Ethan Suplee wants to train legs with a bodybuilder....does he survive?


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 6, 2020)

Fernando Valdez Pro Training - Back routine


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 9, 2020)

STANIMAL-LOCKED AND LOADED FOR THE CALI PRO!


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 11, 2020)

POST SHOW PUMP | ANTOINE | QUINTON | JON


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 11, 2020)

KEONE AND DORIAN TRAINING BACK | Mi40 ft. Mark Anthony


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 12, 2020)

CALIFORNIA PRO
1 @antoinev87 
2 @maxx_charles 
3 An Nguyen
4 @patricktmoore 
5 @eddiemonster_bracamontes


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 13, 2020)

5 WEEKS OUT SPAIN PRO! DAY IN THE LIFE ON PREP | REGAN GRIMES


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 17, 2020)

Milos Volumization CHEST Training with Antoine Vaillant, 2 days after his California Pro Victory


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 19, 2020)

Slavoj Bedn?? and Pavel Koukal - back training


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 22, 2020)

2020 IFBB Monsterzym Pro, Bodybuilding Open Comparison


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 23, 2020)

Joey Szatmary: I tried a PRO bodybuilders upper body workout | Ft Jujimufu & Antoine Vaillant


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 24, 2020)

2020 IFBB Monsterzym Pro Bodybuilding 212 Comparison


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 27, 2020)

Regan Grimes 25 MINUTE MUSCLE BUILDING CHEST WORKOUT | FULL ROUTINE


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 30, 2020)

2020 IFBB Monsterzym Pro Classic Physique Comparison


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 4, 2020)

A Day In The Life with IFBB Pro Renaldo Gairy


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 5, 2020)

Joffrey Vassaux and Theo Leguerrier Shoulder Training


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 8, 2020)

Jamie Christian-Johal BODYBUILDING ABROAD // TRAVEL TIPS // TRANSFORMATION // 5 DAYS OUT // IFBB EUROPEAN PRO SPAIN


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 8, 2020)

2020 IFBB Monsterzym Pro Men's Physique Comparison


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 8, 2020)

INSANE ARM WORKOUT FOR MASS | VOLUME 3 | REGAN GRIMES Ft. Zane Watson


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 8, 2020)

RAFAEL BRAND?O: LAST PRE-COMPETITION CHEST TRAINING closed captioning


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 9, 2020)

Animal Raw: Shawn Smith Back


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 9, 2020)

2 WEEKS OUT CHICAGO PRO ft. KEONE PEARSON


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 10, 2020)

Noel Adame 10 days out of Chicago Pro


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 10, 2020)

2 DAYS OUT  RAFAEL BRAND?O


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 11, 2020)

EUROPA PRO 2020

Finals Open BB Results

5th- Samson Dauda
4th- Regan Grimes
3rd- Rafael Brandao - Olympia qualification
2nd- Lukas Osladil- Olympia qualification
1st- James Hollingshead- Olympia qualification


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 11, 2020)

EUROPA PRO 2020

Finals places 212lbs Bb

6th Berek Gabor
5th Steve Benthin
4th Pasquale D'angelo
3rd Vlad Chiriac- olympia qualification
2nd Oleg Krivoy - olympia qualification
1st Angel Calderon - olympia qualification


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 11, 2020)

3 DAYS OUT - Touch down in Spain! James Hollingshead Europa Pro


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 11, 2020)

Fabian Mayr: MONSTER legs are tearing my pants!


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 16, 2020)

2020 IFBB Chicago Pro Classic Physique

6th Place: Zack Romano
5th Place: Abner Logan
4th Place: Mehdi Larijani
3rd Place:  Jason Brown
2nd Place: Jarek Crew
2020 Chicago Pro Champion: Bryan Jones


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 16, 2020)

2020 IFBB Chicago Pro Women?s Physique 

6th Place: Jennifer Feldmann
5th Place: Katherine Hall
4th Place: Pamela Canfield
3rd Place: Christina Bryant 
2nd Place: Heather Grace
2020 Chicago Pro Champion: Bian Ruiying


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 16, 2020)

2020 IFBB Chicago Pro Men?s Physique

6th Place: Gary Cooper
5th Place: Carl Presendieu
4th Place: Akeem Scott
3rd Place:  Kimini Victor
2nd Place: Charjo Grant
2020 Chicago Pro Champion: Steven Cao


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 16, 2020)

2020 IFBB Chicago Pro Figure 

6th Place: Autumn Swensen
5th Place: Rita Villarreal
4th Place: Ivana Ivusic
3rd Place:  Catherine Lavoie
2nd Place: Maria Diaz
2020 Chicago Pro Champion: Ajanel Williams


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 16, 2020)

2020 IFBB Chicago 212 Bodybuilding

6th Place: Kevin Johnson
5th Place: Jason Lowe
4th Place: Jason Hebert
3rd Place:  Noel Adame
2nd Place: Austin Karr
2020 Chicago Pro Champion: Keone Pearson


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 17, 2020)

2020 IFBB Chicago Pro Women?s Bodybuilding

5th Place: Tina Williams
4th Place: Patti Hansen
3rd Place: Angela Rayburn
2nd Place: Rashauna Boswell
2020 IFBB Chicago Pro Champion: Theresa Ivancik


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 17, 2020)

2020 IFBB Chicago Pro Bikini 

6th Place: Rachael Oberst
5th Place: Brittany Dayne
4th Place: Jourdanne Lee
3rd Place: Mignon Williams
2) Natoshia Coleman
2020 IFBB Chicago Pro Bikini Champion: Alexandria Ross


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 17, 2020)

2020 IFBB Chicago Pro Men?s Open Bodybuilding

6th Place: An Nguyen
5th Place: Eddie Bracamontes
4th Place: Nick Walker
3rd Place: Maxx Charles
2nd Place: Justin Rodriguez 
2020 IFBB Chicago Pro Men?s Open Bodybuilding Champion: Akim Williams


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 17, 2020)

Vitaliy Ugolnikov Interview and Training (English Dubbed)


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 18, 2020)

Colorado Bodybuilders vs Texas Bodybuilders- Martin Fitzwater Brett Wilkin & Hunter Labrada


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 19, 2020)

This was filmed 3 weeks ago:

Moln?r P?ter Road to PRO Card! 7 weeks out!


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 20, 2020)

FERNANDO VALDEZ chest routine


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 20, 2020)

THE BIG ANNOUNCEMENT! DAY IN THE LIFE IN SPAIN | REGAN GRIMES


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 21, 2020)

ALL ABOUT THE PECS ft. DR. JORDAN SHALLOW


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 22, 2020)

HIGH INTENSITY SHOULDER WORKOUT - Matt Greggo 4 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 23, 2020)

Vitaly Ugolnikov - my preparation for the Russian Championship!


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 23, 2020)

HIGH INTENSITY QUAD & HAMSTRING WORKOUT. WITH POSING. Charles Glass training Mohamed Shaaban






https://www.instagram.com/shaaban_ifbbpro/


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 25, 2020)

WORLDS BEST BACK AND BICEPS WORKOUT | SERGI CONSTANCE AND REGAN GRIMES


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 26, 2020)

AUSTIN KARR 212 CHICAGO PRO 1ST RUNNER UP BLASTS ARMS


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 31, 2020)

I am the Absolute Champion of Russia!


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 1, 2020)

Nick Walker | Chest Session at Revive HQ


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Gregzs (Nov 3, 2020)

Chris Bumstead: PHYSIQUE UPDATE OLYMPIA 2020 | FULL BACK WORKOUT


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 3, 2020)

BRITISH GRAND PRIX BODYBUILDING SHOW 2020 PART 1 | REGAN GRIMES


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 4, 2020)

1@ hollingshead89 WINS BRITISH GRAND PRIX
2 @regangrimes 
3 @marc__hector 
4 @akathegiant 
5 @theoleguerrier


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 4, 2020)

Coverage of his win at the Russian Championships on his YT.

Zaruba Titans - my way to victory! How it was? - Vitaly Ugolnikov


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 7, 2020)

Jamie Christian-Johal A day in the life / 2 weeks out / GIANT push session / Bodybuilding prep diet & more!


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 7, 2020)

BRITISH GRAND PRIX OPEN MENS BODYBUILDING SHOW DAY 2020 | REGAN GRIMES


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 8, 2020)

Fabian Mayr: My first training in my own gym!


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 9, 2020)

Paulo Batista chest training 4 weeks out of Romania


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 10, 2020)

PRO BODYBUILDER DAY IN THE LIFE | TRAVELLING AND TRAINING | REGAN GRIMES


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 15, 2020)

Gregzs said:


> This was filmed 3 weeks ago:
> 
> Moln?r P?ter Road to PRO Card! 7 weeks out!



IFBB Pro Card and Olympia 2021 Qualification all in the same weekend.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 15, 2020)

@romania_muscle_fest_pro 

1 @regangrimes 
2 @suhoruchko 
3 @theoleguerrier 
4 @mohammed_elemam_


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 15, 2020)

1. Regan Grimes *
2. Vladislav Sukhoruchko
3. Theo Leguerrier
4. Mohamed El Emam
5. Lionel Beyeke
6. Jeff Beckham
7. Boyan Ivanov
8. Clarence DeVis
9. Tom? Taba?iar
10. Marcelo Cruz
11. Slavoj Bedn??
12. Chris Pistolas
13. Kuba Cielen


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 15, 2020)

Gregzs said:


> IFBB Pro Card and Olympia 2021 Qualification all in the same weekend.



Romania Muscle Fest Pro 2020 - classic physique:

1. Peter Moln?r *
2. Vahid Badpey
3. Mikhail Timoshin
4. Mohamed Amine
5. Roman Khakilin
6. Mike Sommerfeld
7. Masoud Harouni
8. Dancovea Anderson
9. Adam Bomert
10. Michael Daboul
11. Giuseppe Zagarella
12. Hubert Kulczynski
13. Kelvin Hinde
14. Alireza Aghayi Behjani
15. Paulo Batista
16. Amin Azarneshin


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 15, 2020)

Romania Muscle Fest Pro 2020 - Men's Bodybuilding Under 212 Pounds:

1. Angel Calder?n Frias *
2. Radoslav Angelov
3. Nasser Sayed
4. Zoran Kolevski
5. Diogo Nunes
6. Sayed Alhashmi


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 15, 2020)

Brandon Harding: BODYBUILDER DAY IN THE LIFE IN DUBAI | MY FIRST WORKOUT?


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 15, 2020)

2020 World's Strongest Man

???? Oleksii Novikov ????????
???? Tom Stoltman ????????
???? JF Caron ????????


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 16, 2020)

Animal Raw | Derek Lunsford, Shoulders


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 18, 2020)

BIG LEGS WITH THIS ROUTINE! FERNANDO VALDEZ


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 19, 2020)

Chest Workout | Brandon Curry | 8 Weeks out | Road 2 Olympia 2020


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 20, 2020)

CAIKE PRO'S INSANE MIND


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 20, 2020)

Hunter Labrada's Mr. Olympia Debut - Hamstrings with Ben Chow and Liv Roth


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 21, 2020)

2020 @npcnationals Bodybuilding Overall Winner @jonathan_withers91


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 29, 2020)

RIP David Prowse


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 29, 2020)

Joffrey Vassaux: I WON MY PRO CARD


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 1, 2020)

Chris Bumstead: MY OLYMPIA PREP MORNING ROUTINE | POSING + SHOULDER WORKOUT


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 3, 2020)

DUBAI OLYMPIA TRAINING CAMP - DAY ONE || RYAN TERRY


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 3, 2020)

Wesley Vissers: Olympia Prep in Aruba! | BACK WORKOUT 19 DAYS OUT


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 3, 2020)

MR OLYMPIA 2020 EP. 1 | REGAN GRIMES


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 4, 2020)

ROAD TO OLYMPIA | 2 WEEKS OUT ft. JEREMY POTVIN


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2020)

Jason Lowe Boulder Shoulders! 2 Weeks Out From 2020 Mr. Olympia!


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2020)

TRAINING CHEST WITH MIKE THURSTON IN DUBAI || RYAN TERRY


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2020)

David Hoffmann: My best form in 20 years


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 8, 2020)

Ross Edgley Training with Liam Hemsworth Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 9, 2020)

Wesley Vissers SHAPE UPDATE | FULL BACK WORKOUT | 13 DAYS OUT OLYMPIA


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 9, 2020)

BEHIND THE SCENES SHOOT WITH VOGUE PHOTOGRAPHER | ft. ANTOINE VAILLANT


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 9, 2020)

SWITCHING UP MY CARDIO - DUBAI OLYMPIA CAMP || RYAN TERRY


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 11, 2020)

Rodrigue Chesnier Shoulders day and travel to Orlando for MR.?*??


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 12, 2020)

Andrei Deiu 10 Days out from Olympia Debut


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 12, 2020)

CAIKE PRO IN THE FINAL STRAIGHT FOR MR OLYMPIA


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2020)

2020 Elite PRO World Championships, Santa Susanna, Spain. BODYBUILDING RESULTS: 

1st Michal KRI??NEK
2nd Mika SIHVONEN
3rd Stanimir ETOV
4th Tom? KA?*PAR
5th Martin DR?B


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2020)

LOGAN FRANKLIN ROAD TO MR OLYMPIA 2020 EP. 3 | BACK DAY


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2020)

VITAMIN DRIP CHEST PUMP | REGAN GRIMES


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2020)

Flex Lewis: Unfiltered w/ Kamal Elgargni


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2020)

Dexter Jackson Road to the Olympia 2020 | Saving the Best for Last - 3 Weeks Out


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 14, 2020)

Steven Cao 6 DAYS OUT OLYMPIA SHOWDOWN | DEPLETION WORKOUT

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zf6ZWeKJtDc


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 14, 2020)

Jason Lowe Final Leg Pump 5 Days Out From 2020 Olympia!


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 14, 2020)

Riccardo Croci Road to Mr. Olympia | 12 Days Out | Back workout | Physique Update


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 14, 2020)

Seth Shaw Fit Club Delt and Bicep Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 16, 2020)

Hunter Labrada (posted yesterday):


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 17, 2020)

Breon Ansley 2 days out


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 17, 2020)

WE MADE IT TO FLORIDA! PEAK WEEK OLYMPIA 2020 || RYAN TERRY


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 18, 2020)

Mr. Olympia 2020

212lbs Final Results

5) Amad Askanani
4) Derek Lunsford
3) George Peterson
2) Kamal  Elgargiani
1) Shawn Clarida


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 19, 2020)

MEN'S PHYSIQUE MR OLYMPIA 2020 PREJUDGING


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 19, 2020)

MR OLYMPIA PRE JUDGING | ft. ANTOINE VAILLANT


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 19, 2020)

Mr Olympia Open (2020) - Prejudging


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 19, 2020)

Classic Physique Olympia (2020) - Prejudging


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 27, 2020)

Saman Bakhtiar, passed away on Dec 23rd from Covid. RIP


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 29, 2020)

From Ian Harrison's facebook:


Well what a year 2020 has been for many of us, myself included. 
With a global pandemic and so many other things affecting 2020 worldwide.

Approximately 6 weeks ago I began having bad acid reflux pains and attacks approximately every other day which caused me to lose my voice and cause me a lot of pain and vomiting. 
I researched the symptoms but no changes in diet seemed to work.
I therefore made an appointment to see a gastroenterologist to find out what was going on.

So fast forward to Dec 7th.
Once the gastroenterologist saw me he immediately sent me to the ER to get my heart checked out. They did an EKG and within 5 mins I was in a room surrounded by Doctors and nurses X-ray machines and having multiple tests all confirming my heart was running to 50% of its capacity. Apparently I had been having multiple heart attacks for the past 3 weeks not acid reflux!!! 

No it couldn?t be , I was this super fit ex bodybuilder who ran the PCA , they must be mistaken right ?
No !
I have trained all my life and always eaten a bodbuilding based healthy low fat diet, retired from competitive bodybuilding at 28, so obviously this came as an extreme shock and embarrassment to me.

On December 7th I had emergency open heart surgery , I had two heart attacks on the operating table and 6 bypasses were performed.
I spent two weeks in ICU due to some complications (pneumonia) in which time due to confusion I ripped out my own intubation tubes twice which caused many problems and caused me to be in the ICU having a machine breathe for me for two weeks and a week recovering in the cardiology ward.
I can honestly say this was the most terrifying thing that has ever happened to me. 

Btw there is NO history of this in my family . 
I came home December 28th. I have a few weeks of hard recovery in front of me but this has really just opened my eyes to many things, one being just how precious and fragile life is, even when we think it could never happen to us the other, enjoy life and never think you are invincible. 

As bodybuilders we think we are strong and tough (many are).
We pride ourselves on our dedication to health and fitness many have perished and some are quick to point the finger saying or yeah he abused this or that , when they really don?t know the facts. 

Over the last few years stories such as mine seem more and more common. 
After speaking with all the surgeons it seems the biggest killer in the world bar none is any type of heart disease/ blockage . 
As the man the behind the PCA USA promoting shows across the country I feel obliged to tell my story.

Bodybuilding did not do this to me but these things are ignored by many. 
This should be a healthy sport and life is too short already so I say let?s promote HEALTH AND the great sport of BODYBUILDING.

Not one over the other , enjoy the process of competing and achieving stepping stones as you compete but never forget what?s truly important .

Family, friends, Health and making great memories.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 30, 2020)

Wesley Vissers Chest Workout for MASS | Post Olympia Training


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 3, 2021)

Braeden Kardash 30 Minute Shoulder Workout at Pure Muscle and Fitness


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 4, 2021)

Jason Lowe New Plan, Same Goals, Higher Expectations! Training Split, Macros + Full Back Workout!


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 9, 2021)

The 10 Home Gym Essentials According to Coop


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 10, 2021)

Sergey Danilov. 130 kg at 25 years old






https://www.instagram.com/danilov_sergey95/


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 11, 2021)

Vitaly Ugolnikov back and shoulders - CC


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 12, 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yL7isysd-iE


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 13, 2021)

Laszlo Kiraly: MY PRE - COMPETITION TRAININGS Evening Chest Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 15, 2021)

Mike Thurston: Back In The Game


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 18, 2021)

Chest Day with Evogen Athlete Mohamed Foda | THE NEXT BIG THING


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 18, 2021)

Garrott Coelho: The TRUTH about JOEY SWOLL

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbxunspMQVM


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 21, 2021)

Josh Bridgman, Lewy Blackmore, and Joe Brightman: Push Workout In Dubai 






@joshbridgman
@brightman_
@lewyblackmore


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 21, 2021)

Brandao and Ramon Arm Training


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 23, 2021)

NO THIGH GAP | QUAD WORKOUT | ft. VALERIE RATELLE & KATHLEEN


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 23, 2021)

Vitaly Ugolnikov arm training with Grigory Globin


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 24, 2021)

Theo Leguerrier: WELCOME TO MY LIFE : ep 04


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 24, 2021)

Carlos de Oliveira arm training with Andrei Deiu


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 25, 2021)

Brandon Harding CLOTHING PROBLEMS WHEN YOU LIFT


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 25, 2021)

Jason Lowe: She trains like a beast! Legday with Ashley


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 26, 2021)

RAFAEL BRAND?O: DO THIS TRAINING AND INCREASE YOUR RANGE IN WEEKS


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 26, 2021)

Back Day with Coach Andrea Presti - CLASSIC PHYSIQUE PRO Emanuele Ricotti






https://www.instagram.com/lelerico_ifbbpro/


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 26, 2021)

Aldin Alijagic back and biceps 11 weeks out






"The California Pro no longer has a Classic class on the competition schedule, so the competition is postponed for another 4 weeks, to May 30th / April 1st, 21st. It will be the Pittsburgh Pro then. Come what may, we will continue to give full throttle! Have fun with the video!"


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 26, 2021)

50-minute hell training shoulders of pros (Hwang Chul-soon x Kim Min-su)


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 28, 2021)

JUSTIN ST PAUL-NO MORE EXCUSES ( BACK DAY)


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 28, 2021)

Stem cell treatment Flex Lewis in Colombia Medellin. Part 1


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 31, 2021)

JAN TUREK IFBB PRO - SHOULDERS, TRICEPS/ OFF SEASON


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 31, 2021)

GOLDS GYM VENICE - THE MECCA LIVES ON!


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 31, 2021)

MUSCLE BUILDING BACK WORKOUT | BEST EXERCISES | REGAN GRIMES


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 31, 2021)

Rafael Brandao CRUSHING CHEST IN THE NEW OVERALL GYM BALNE?RIO CAMBORI? featuring VITOR CAPIAL


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 2, 2021)

Mike Pearson 5 weeks out | Giant set chest, shoulders and tris


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 6, 2021)

Stem cell treatment Flex Lewis in Colombia Medellin. Part 2


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 8, 2021)

Mike Thurston: Training Like A Gymnast ft. Nile Wilson


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 8, 2021)

Paulo Batista Pull Session


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 8, 2021)

Andrea Presti Chest Work Out


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 8, 2021)

60 MINUTE MUSCLE BUILDING ARM WORKOUT | REGAN GRIMES


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 10, 2021)

Today's update:

"Today was a good day.
I went to my much anticipated Cardiologist appointment and got great news. 
All my blood work came back perfect.
The past week I have had very low blood pressure and consequently I have been taken off most of my meds. 
I was told I am way ahead of schedule with my exercise so I will not need cardiac rehab and i was also cleared to start riding my bike again and to be able to do some light shoulder and arm weight training along with leg work.
All in all I couldn’t have asked for better news.
Recovery is going well."


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 11, 2021)

JORLAN VIEIRA BACK TRAINING WITH SUPERMAN


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 11, 2021)

Josh Bridgman: The Time Is Now | EP. 1 - Road To IFBB Pro | Full Gym Tour!


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 11, 2021)

Win From The Back - Brett Wilkin Ivana Wilkin & Martin Fitzwater


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 12, 2021)

JUSTIN ST PAUL - CHEST DAY WITH MIKE THURSTON


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 12, 2021)

Gregzs said:


> Aldin Alijagic back and biceps 11 weeks out
> 
> "The California Pro no longer has a Classic class on the competition schedule, so the competition is postponed for another 4 weeks, to May 30th / April 1st, 21st. It will be the Pittsburgh Pro then. Come what may, we will continue to give full throttle! Have fun with the video!"



Aldin Alijagic Complete Chest and Triceps under 45 minutes


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 13, 2021)

Martin Fitzwater and Brett Wilkin CHEST & SHOULDERS: "ELECTRO-SHOCK" STYLE


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 14, 2021)

3D massive arm workout with Chera Marius and Saka Raul


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 18, 2021)

First complete look at The Dragon's Lair Las Vegas (Gym Tour)


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 20, 2021)

Nile Wilson: Greek God tries GYMNASTICS ft 'Mike Thurston' {Bodybuilder}


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 20, 2021)

Austin Espy: Full Day of Eating // Shoulder workout


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 21, 2021)

Mike Thurston: I Need To Start Doing This Every Day


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 21, 2021)

Eddie 'The Beast' Hall: MY NEW HOUSE | PART 2 BASEMENT


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 22, 2021)

Cameron Whitters BIG CHEST WORKOUT | 6 WEEKS OUT | CLASSIC PHYSIQUE DEBUT


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 24, 2021)

Fix Plantar Fasciitis - Instant pain relief


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 24, 2021)

4 must buy foods at Costco to get shredded


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 25, 2021)

Cameron Whitters 6 DAYS OUT POSING UPDATE | LAST CHEST WORKOUT


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 25, 2021)

Logan Guthrie: My usual daily routine


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 26, 2021)

Delt Workout for Classic Physique | Evgeny Kvasov and Grigory Globin | Preparing for the competition


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 26, 2021)

Evogen Elite Welcomes Derek Lunsford


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 26, 2021)

Nordine Zouareg Workout (Italy)


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 26, 2021)

Gregzs said:


> Paulo Batista Pull Session



PH CLÁSSICO WAS TESTED BY RUDE BOY


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 28, 2021)

Gregzs said:


> Cameron Whitters 6 DAYS OUT POSING UPDATE | LAST CHEST WORKOUT



2021 South Australian State Qualifier photos are on npcnewsonline.com @ifbb_pro_league


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 28, 2021)

Theo Leguerrier: WELCOME TO MY LIFE : training back with jojorush ep07


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 1, 2021)

TRAINING AT JUNGLE GYM |RAFAEL BRANDÃO


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 6, 2021)

Almost 100% - Behind The Scenes At The Dragon's Lair Las Vegas


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 6, 2021)

Joe Brightman: One Chance Ep. 3 | First IFBB Pro Show Announcement | Men's Physique NY PRO


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 6, 2021)

Ankle Mobility Exercises To Improve Ankle Dorsiflexion!


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 6, 2021)

ROB The Barnsley Pitbull TAYLOR: Make or Brake Episode 5 LEG DAY


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 7, 2021)

ANTOINE AND RAW MCGRIZZLY - OLYMPIAN CHEST WORKOUT


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 8, 2021)

Here is the new Iranian national champion @ifbbpro.imanrezaei


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 9, 2021)

130 kg at 25 years old! Lesukov's reaction to Sergei Danilov


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 10, 2021)

From Samir Bannout's page:

"In memory of my good friend Artie Zeller .. who says that Jewish n Arabs don't get along... bunch of BS.. Artie was one of my best friends & I really loved him dearly.. He's one of the most articulate photographers and knows what bodybuilding is really all about & I personally linked him directly to Arnold Schwarzenegger's Fame n success... his photos in Muscle Builder Power were the best EVER!! R.I.P.  Also, in these photos, some cool friends, Miss Olympia Rachel Maclish, Reggie Bennett & Shelly Growell ...Below, Lonnie Teper, Francis Benfatto, Artie n Mike Cambra"


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 10, 2021)

HOW TO TRAIN ARMS FOR SIZE | ft. QUINTON BEASTWOOD & BIG MIKE


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 13, 2021)

I BOUGHT the CHEAPEST Power Rack on Amazon..


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 17, 2021)

RYAN TERRY - THE END OF AN ERA - CHANGE IS COMING


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## snrdnr (Mar 20, 2021)

Gregzs said:


>


How can you find the right pants for your size?

MI 8 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 21, 2021)

The Spin-Lock Adjustable Dumbbells That Go Heavy!


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 22, 2021)

Opening Weekend At The Dragon’s Lair Las Vegas - Part 2


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 22, 2021)

CHUL SOON HWANG Chest!


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 23, 2021)

James Hollingshead's Offseason Full Back & Bicep Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 23, 2021)

Nick Walker | Bringing the Heat - Chest and Biceps 7.5 weeks out from the NY Pro


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 25, 2021)

Jason Lowe: Out of quarantine and ready to work! Arm Day


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 25, 2021)

SIHVONEN 109KG


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 26, 2021)

Hassan Mostafa: Shoulders Workout & Pre-Post Training Routine


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 26, 2021)

UNIQUE ATLANTIS PIECES AT PURE MUSCLE & FITNESS | ft. DORIAN & NOAH HAMILTON


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 26, 2021)

Twin brother hasn't trained for competition in 4 years


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 31, 2021)

Nick Walker | BACK ATTACK - GETTING NAUGHTY! 6.5 Weeks out NY PRO


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 1, 2021)

Full Biceps & Triceps Workout for BIGGER Arms Sergi Constance


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 4, 2021)

Nico destroys Fabian Mayr in the € 100,000 HOMEGYM


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 4, 2021)

Elite pro Siberian Power Show bodybuilding


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 4, 2021)

Part Two of the Unique gym equipment at Pure Muscle & Fitness.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 5, 2021)

AUSTIN KARR - CHEST OVERLOAD AT KILO CLUB LAS VEGAS


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 5, 2021)

Charles Glass - 4 Exercise to a complete Chest!


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 6, 2021)

The 2021 IFBB New York Pro just got a LOT more interesting! Hassan Mostafa just threw his hat in the mix!


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 6, 2021)

Gregzs said:


> From Ian Harrison's facebook:
> 
> 
> Well what a year 2020 has been for many of us, myself included.
> ...



*Update from March 31:*

Today was a good day.

My long awaited appointment with my cardiologist after my open heart surgery on December 7th. 

I got the best news I could have possibly asked for , my heart has recovered back to full function with no damage caused by the multiple heart attacks I unknowingly went through and I have the all clear to train and do cardio as normal. 

Life is good and I am a very blessed man to get a second chance at this thing called life.

Thank you to my wonderful family for being there for me. Jane I love you so much and Mack and Christie thank you for being there I love you all so much xx

My brother Neal and my mum and Dad George Harrison and all my family in England sorry for putting you through this , I love you all.

Also thank you to all my friends for reaching out and sending me well wishes through this ordeal , it has meant the world to me and I truly appreciate every single one.

It’s official I’m back but with a new perspective on life that’s for sure.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 6, 2021)

HASSAN MOSTAFA - ON THE RADAR FOR 2021!


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 8, 2021)

The Best Home Gym Flooring Guide for 2021


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 10, 2021)

Logan Guthrie's Shoulder Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 11, 2021)

Mohamed Foda off season


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 12, 2021)

Unique GYM EQUIPMENT | PANATTA & ATLANTIS | ft. DORIAN & NOAH HAMILTON


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 17, 2021)

Henry Cavill Home Workout With Update On His Injury


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 19, 2021)

Back workout and My First Time in a Movie!! || Sergi Constance Justice League


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 19, 2021)

Ashley and Jason Lowe: Pro Bodybuilders Back Workout To Get Super Wide Lats!


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 20, 2021)

Jan Turek: Hamstrings and biceps

"Welcome to Jan Turk's spring video videolog. Today we will have the opportunity to see the still volume training of hamstrings and biceps. Have fun!

In today's video you have the opportunity to watch hamstring training again, but this time in combination with biceps exercises. As you could find out in the March videolog , Honza, led by the new coach Patrik Tuor, went through a week-long concentration on improving his arms. It was in the last videolog that you could see training focused only on the arms. Now the number of exercises focused on Honza's arms has decreased again and they are now training them only in addition to large muscle parts. Although Honza praises the result of this concentration, he admits that the increased focus on the arm muscles was very demanding for his joints and tendons.

If you also follow Honza Turk on social networks, you certainly didn't miss the fact that he had to pause for a few weeks. *This was due to his COVID-19 disease, which he was unfortunately infected for the second time.* Fortunately, as Honza himself says, he did not have a difficult course and after 10 days of treatment and isolation, he is slowly returning to training and volume preparation. Although Honza is still struggling with certain post-covid consequences, one thing has greatly improved after his illness, and according to him, it is very familiar during training. Wondering what? Watch today's videolog and find out everything."

https://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-35713-treninkovy-videolog-jan-turek-04-2021.html


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 21, 2021)

ISMAEL MARTINEZ - MAXIMUM VOLUME CHEST ROUTINE


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 22, 2021)

HASSAN MOSTAFA - CRAZY BACK WORKOUT


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 26, 2021)

No praise for Fabian (Posing vs Aldin)


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 27, 2021)

Derek Lunsford “OFF-SEASON” at 250lbs


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 30, 2021)

Banded incline DB press


----------



## Gregzs (May 2, 2021)

A Day in the Life of Hassan Mostafa


----------



## Gregzs (May 2, 2021)

Larry Wheels vs Classic Physique.


----------



## Gregzs (May 2, 2021)

Ryan Crowley tore it again while getting dressed.


----------



## Gregzs (May 2, 2021)

RYAN TERRY- TEACHING EDDIE HALL HOW TO POSE


----------



## Gregzs (May 2, 2021)

Can't Build Lower Lats? Try This!


----------



## Gregzs (May 3, 2021)

Vojta Trnka 5 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (May 3, 2021)

RYAN TERRY: I PUNCHED EDDIE HALL AS HARD AS I COULD! AND HE HIT ME BACK!


----------



## Gregzs (May 5, 2021)

Dani Younan 10 days out of NY Pro


----------



## Gregzs (May 5, 2021)

Eleiko Seal Row Review: Also A Weight Bench?!


----------



## Gregzs (May 9, 2021)

'Mr Olympia' tries GYMNASTICS! ft Ryan Terry


----------



## Gregzs (May 10, 2021)

Hassan Mostafa CHEST WORKOUT


----------



## Gregzs (May 13, 2021)

HASSAN MOSTAFA 3 DAYS OUT


----------



## Gregzs (May 14, 2021)

Mika Sihvonen

Off season posing! Morning weight 113kg (almost 250lbs). Few more weeks off season left before contest prep


----------



## Gregzs (May 15, 2021)

2021 NY Pro

5th Place: Mohamed El Emam
4th Place: Dorian Haywood
3rd Place: Hassan Mostafa
2nd Place: Justin Rodriguez
1st Place: Nick Walker


----------



## Gregzs (May 15, 2021)

NEW YORK PRO 

212 Bodybuilding Awards: 

5th Place: Justin Randall
4th Place: Derik Oslan
3rd Place: Noel Adame
2nd Place: John Jewett
1st Place : Nathan Epler


----------



## Gregzs (May 15, 2021)

NEW YORK PRO  
Pro Figure Awards: 

5th Place: Desiree Alferes
4th Place: Jessica Huete
3rd Place: LaToyia Farley
2nd Place: Shelace Shoemaker
1st Place: Maria Luisa Baeza Diaz


----------



## Gregzs (May 15, 2021)

NEW YORK PRO  
Bikini Awards: 

5th Place: Emily Plajer 
4th Place: Jessica Wilson 
3rd Place: Gabrielle Messias
2nd Place: Ashley Kaltwasser 
1st Place: Robins Basualdo


----------



## Gregzs (May 15, 2021)

NEW YORK PRO 
Women’s Bodybuilding Awards: 

5th Place: Wendy Sanchez
4th Place: Anne Sheehan
3rd Place: Tamara Maker
2nd Place: LaDawn McDay 
1st Place: Leah Dennie


----------



## Gregzs (May 15, 2021)

NEW YORK PRO

Wellness Awards: 

5th Place: Sunny Andrews 
4th Place: Renee Harshley
3rd Place: Devoné Martin
2nd Place: Angela Borges
1st Place: Yarishna Ayala


----------



## Gregzs (May 15, 2021)

NEW YORK PRO  
Men’s Physique Awards: 

5th Place: Clarence McSpadden Jr.
4th Place: Emanual Hunter
3rd Place: Arya Saffaie
2nd Place: Rodrigue Chesnier
1st Place: Erin Banks


----------



## Gregzs (May 15, 2021)

Josef "Pepa" Květoň - training 3 days before NPC Worldwide Champions Cup PRO Qualifier 2021

https://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-35...rldwide-champions-cup-pro-qualifier-2021.html


----------



## Gregzs (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Gregzs (May 16, 2021)

Jason Lowe 11 Weeks Out Update + Shoulder Workout


----------



## Gregzs (May 16, 2021)

CHUL SOON HWANG Latissimus Dorsi (ENG Subtitle)


----------



## Gregzs (May 16, 2021)

Shoulders & Arms Workout | Logan Guthrie


----------



## Gregzs (May 16, 2021)

Mass Building Arms & Calves Workout | Josh Andrew


----------



## Gregzs (May 16, 2021)

EPIC -  Sihvonen 113kg


----------



## Gregzs (May 22, 2021)

FABRÍCIO MOREIRA + JAPA MORFO + PH CLÁSSICO | Explodindo o b?*ceps!


----------



## Gregzs (May 22, 2021)

BICEP TEAR # 2 | ft. ANTOINE VAILLANT


----------



## Gregzs (May 23, 2021)

Gregzs said:


> 'Mr Olympia' tries GYMNASTICS! ft Ryan Terry



RYAN TERRY-NILE WILSON TRIES MY BODYBUILDING ROUTINE FOR A DAY


----------



## Gregzs (May 23, 2021)

Austin Espy: Morning Routine of a 21 Year Old Bodybuilder on Prep


----------



## Gregzs (May 27, 2021)

CAMILO DIAZ - FROM COLOMBIA TO THE CALIFORNIA PRO 2021


----------



## Gregzs (May 28, 2021)

California Pro weekend


----------



## Gregzs (May 29, 2021)

Mohamed Shaaban Ifbb Pro new Today Pic ready to hit the stage of the California Pro this weekend


----------



## Gregzs (May 29, 2021)

Cali Pro Peak Week


----------



## Gregzs (May 29, 2021)

Taichi Shimizu: Morning routine of Japan's strongest bodybuilder


----------



## Gregzs (May 29, 2021)

2021 California Pro Prejudging Wrap-Up


----------



## Gregzs (May 29, 2021)

California Pro 2021 Prejudging


----------



## Gregzs (May 29, 2021)

CALIFORNIA PRO 

1) Patrick Moore 
2) Mohamed Shaaban  
3) Hassan Mostafa 
4) Mohammed El Emam
5) Eddie Bracamontes


----------



## Gregzs (May 30, 2021)

Emir Omeragic won his pro card earlier today in Lisbon.

https://www.instagram.com/p/CPgbcwPFqLj/


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 1, 2021)

Fabian Mayr 7 Weeks Out


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 1, 2021)

Aitor Garcia 7 days out of the Olympia Amateur in Alicante.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 5, 2021)

Vlad Suhoruchko

Road to Portugal pro


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 5, 2021)

JAN TUREK IFBB PRO 7 weeks to Portugal PRO


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 5, 2021)

Girls At The Gym Give Men Dating Advice


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 5, 2021)

Paulo Batista 6 weeks to Portugal Pro


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 6, 2021)

TRAINING AND CHAT WITH FLEX LEWIS AT DRAGON'S LAIR


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 7, 2021)

Luke Carroll wields axes and trains legs in Kansas with Shane Warnken


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 8, 2021)

Adolf Burkhard ifbb pro road to Portorico Pro - 6 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 10, 2021)

Fabian Mayr 6 Weeks Out of Portugal


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 12, 2021)

Hadi Choopan On Road To Mr Olympia 2021, Biceps and Triceps


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 13, 2021)

Seth Shaw 276lbs 6 weeks out from 2021 IFBB Chicago Pro


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 20, 2021)

Fabian Mayr Form check and push workout after 900g carbs 4.5 Weeks Out of Portugal


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 20, 2021)

RYAN TERRY-THE HEAVIEST IVE EVER BEEN- 16 WEEKS OUT


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 20, 2021)

Austin Espy Show Day // Pro Card Attempt (21 years old)


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 26, 2021)

Neil Currey Machine Mentality Episode 5 - Depletion day 4 days out.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 26, 2021)

Jason Lowe Prep Update 5 Weeks Out! + Full Back Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 26, 2021)

Tim Budesheim Classic meets open bodybuilding | High volume with Fabian Mayr


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 26, 2021)

Regan Grimes HOW TO GROW A HUGE BACK IN 60 MINUTES! FULL BACK WORKOUT EXPLAINED


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 27, 2021)

2021 IFBB Professional League Puerto Rico Pro 

MEN’S 212
1st Piotr Borecki
2nd Gaetano Cisternino Jr.
3rd Boas Henrique Oliveira
4th Milton Martinez


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 5, 2021)

Lets Train Upper Body on BodyShaping


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 9, 2021)

GRIMEY CHEST DAY | 14 WEEKS OUT MR.OLYMPIA


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 10, 2021)

SETH "SLANK" SHAW - 3 WEEKS OUT FROM 2021 CHICAGO PRO!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2021)

Fabian Mayr: My MORNING ROUTINE - 2 weeks out!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 13, 2021)

Tim Budesheim formcheck 1 week out of Portugal Pro


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 13, 2021)

David Hoffmann formcheck 1 week out of Portugal Pro


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 17, 2021)

Crazy Chest Workout with Guy Cisternino & Luke the Hulk


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 17, 2021)

Classic Physique Is My Future - Darwin Uribe


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 18, 2021)

Portugal Pro Classic Physique

10th place:Mohammad al Baghdadi
9th place: Kevin Stütz
8th place: Abdelkarim Ammari
7th place: Eduardo Dejacy Oliveira
6th place: David Hoffmann
5th place: Fabian Mayr
4th place: Alex dos Anjos
3rd place: Wesley Vissers
2nd place : German Pastor
1st place: Jose Maria Mete Bueriberi


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 18, 2021)

Open

1. Andrea Presti*
2. Tim Budesheim
3. William Martins
4. Vladislav Sukhoruchko
5. Theo Leguerrier
6. Krystian Wolski
7. Andrea Muzi
8. Alfred Chiriac
9. Khaled Alkazem
10. Anton Shal
-. Jaime Atienza
-. Jan Turek
-. Dainius Barzinskas
-. Adolf Burghardt
-. Sergio Lima
-. James Bondi

212

1. Lucas Coelho*
2. Steve Benthin
3. Fabricio Moreira
4. Andrey Melnikov
5. Nasser Sayed
6. Ahmed Samir Shabaan
7. Pasquale D'Angelo
8. Daniel Sticco
9. Diogo Nunes
10. Ahmed Fawzi
11. Felipe Fierro

Physique

1. Felipe Franco*
2. Youcef Djoudi
3. Elton Mota
4. Pedro Lima
5. Luca Biolo
6. Sanad Al-Sanad
7. Edvan Palmeira
8. Mauro Fialho
9. Davide Mazzolari
10. Andrea Miggiano
-. Turki Alsaud
-. Andrea Amato
-. Joaquim Camps Angel
-. Helder Azevedo
-. Anthony Bessala
-. Jose Ferreira
-. Heitor Galvao
-. Daniel Leone
-. Fa'iq Ma'arij
-. Paulo Nunes
-. Ommie Ryan
-. Manuel Santalucia
-. Tyler Smith
-. Marcel Treichler
-. Maxime Villatte
-. Febo Gambacorta
-. Filipe Martins

https://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-36160-mr-big-evolution-pro-2021-vysledky-a-fotografie-ii.html


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 21, 2021)

RYAN TERRY - THE ROAD TO THE ARNOLD CLASSIC 2021 - EP 1


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 23, 2021)

CHICAGO PRO  
BB 212lbs final Results

1) Keone Pearson 
2) Ahmed El Wardany
3) Kerritt Bajjo
4) John Jewett 
5) Oswaldo Gonzales 
6) Jason Hebert


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 24, 2021)

Open Bodybuilding Results

1. Hunter Labrada , $10,000
2. Brett Wilkin , $4,000
3. Maxx Charles , $3,000
4. Mohamad Shaaban , $2,000
5. Roelly Winklaar , $1,000
6. Hassan Mostafa
7. Zach Merkel
8. Justin Maki
9. Matt Kouba
10. Slavoj Bednar


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 14, 2021)

2021 IFBB PRO LEAGUE TEXAS PRO

Men’s 212
1 - Ahmed Elsadany @ahmedwardany
2 - Austin Karr @ifbbproaustin_k
3 - Martin Gomez @martingo_90
4 - Jason Hebert
5 - Charles Curtis @charlescurtis_ifbbpro


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 15, 2021)

EUROPA PRO in Alicante

Men’s Classic Physique finals results
1) Fabian Mayr
2) Ramon Dino
3) Madelmam
4) German Pastor
5) Vahid Badpay


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 21, 2021)

Steve Kuclo Back and Biceps training program 2 weeks out from the Texas Pro


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 21, 2021)

Steve Kuclo Chest and tricep training program 2 weeks out from the Texas Pro


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 26, 2021)

2009


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 28, 2021)

Wesley Vissers: 4 DAYS OUT! | CHEST WORKOUT | FAT LOADING MEALS


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2021)

Michal Krizanek - shoulders training 3,5 weeks out Arnold classic


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2021)

Battle of Champions 2021 - classic physique






1. Wesley Vissers *
2. Roman Khaliulin
3. Jack Connor
4. Pavel Szotkowski
5. Hubert Kulczynski
6. Denis Romanov
7. Filip Steflovic
8. Chris Taylor

https://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-36364-battle-of-champions-2021-vysledky-a-fotografie.html


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 31, 2021)

Henry Cavill's Training Secrets


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 5, 2021)

Quinton Eriya: 12 weeks out - GETTING BETTER BY THE DAY


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 12, 2021)

Sergio Oliva Jr and Luke Carroll train biceps 3 weeks out from the Arnold Classic


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 12, 2021)

LAST TRAINING TOWARDS MR. OLYMPIA AMATEUR - Livinho and Vitor Capial


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 16, 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tw0jheosqQ

Logan Guthrie: The typical day in the life. Prep style


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 25, 2021)

Open Bb 1st callout

Walker
Valliere
Rodriguez
Kuclo


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 25, 2021)

Arnold Classic Top-6: 

1. Nick Walker
2. Iain Valliere
3. Steve Kuclo  
4. Justin Rodriguez
5. Akim Williams 
6. Sergio Oliva Jr


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 25, 2021)

Arnold Classic (Classic Physique) Top-6:

1. Terrence Ruffin
2. Alex Cambronero
3. Logan Franklin
4. Courage Opara
5. Bryon Jones
6. Fabian Mayr


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 29, 2021)

The World's Tallest Bodybuilders


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 30, 2021)

RYAN TERRY-THE ROAD TO THE ARNOLD CLASSIC 2021- EP 7


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 16, 2021)

PROJECT MR. OLYMPIA - Regan Grimes with Milos Sarcev


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 31, 2021)

KO PRO  

Last callout open Bodybuilders 

Dauda
Grimes
Shaaban


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 31, 2021)

KO PRO 

Open Bodybuilders Final Results 

1) Regan Grimes
2) Mohamed Shaaban 
3) Samson Dauda 
4) Mohamed El Emam
5) Mohamed Foda


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 2, 2021)

New IFBB PRO NORBERT ZAKAR-BALOGH


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 2, 2021)

Back with 212 Mr. Olympia Derek Lunsford


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 2, 2021)

Nicola Scarpa ifbb pro one week from EVLs PRAGUE Pro


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 6, 2021)

Prague Pro 

1 Dauda
2 Brandao
3 Grimes


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 9, 2021)

Prague Pro coverage

IFBB PRO DEBÜT - Emir Omeragic (Short Movie)


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 14, 2021)

ROMANIA MUSCLES PRO 

Open Bodybuilders Final Results 

1) Rafael Brandao
2) Samson Dauda
3) Behrooz Tabani 
4) Emir Omeragic 
5) Quinton Eriya 
6) Milan Sadek


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 14, 2021)

Romania  Muscle Fest Pro 2021

Men’s 212
    First Place – Angel Calderon
    Second Place – Ahmad Ashkanani
    Third Place – Jafar Ghafarnezhad
    Fourth Place – Radoslav Angelov
    Fifth Place – Naser Mohamed
    Sixth Place – Babak Akbarniya


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 15, 2021)

2021 IFBB Overall Bodybuilding World Champion - Vladim?*r HOLOTA


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 20, 2021)

JAMIE CHRISTIAN Calves Training

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMvLoeX4Wws


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 21, 2021)

Another day in my 300lb life! Antoine Vaillant


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 27, 2021)

Rafael Brandao guest posing in Brazil today


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 28, 2021)

Brazil Musclecontest - 1st callout - Classic Physique Pro


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 28, 2021)

2 BIG PROS SHOW

Bodybuilders *open* final results 

1) Angel Calderon 
2) Emir Omeragic
3) Dani Kaganovich 
4) Mohamed Nsour
5) Edu Rodriguez


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 28, 2021)

MUSCLES CONTEST INTERNATIONAL BRAZIL SHOW

Men’s Classic Physique Division Final results

1) Ramon Dino
2) Gabriel Zancanelli 
3) Junior Javorski
4) Paulo Batista
5) Ali Shamsghamar

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWGQBB0LUCs


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 28, 2021)

2 BIG PROS SHOW
Bodybuilders 212lbs final results 

1) Oleh Krivoy 
2) Morteza Mashaeyek
3) Nasser Sayed
4) Daniel Sticco 
5) Samir Troudi


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 4, 2021)

JAMIE CHRISTIAN AKA THE GIANT CRUSHING ARMS!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CisNLjMvaUM


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 12, 2021)

INSANE CHEST WORKOUT WITH ANDREI DEIU


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 17, 2021)

Results Atlanta All States Pro 2021 - classic physique

1. Kirill Khudaiev*
2. Abdullah Al Rabiah
3. Luis Garcia
4. Ahmad Ahmad
5. Damien Patrick
6. Brent Bumgarner
7. Barry Hulbert
8. Luis Colon
9. Shin Kodama
10. Keith Lanier
11. Kevin Wilson
12. Christopher London
13. Matt Pattison
14. Tom Connelly
15. Clifford Witherspoon
15. Dion Harris
15. Isaiah Hawthorne
15. Jesus Marquez
15. Maurice Benton
15. Tywuan Williams
- Chris Hunte
- Duquann Hinton

https://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-36913-atlanta-all-states-pro-2021-vysledky-a-fotografie.html


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 21, 2021)

Anthony Casado: Toronto Pro qualifier - First day of carb up


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 21, 2021)

TORONTO PRO SHOW 2021 CLASSIC PHYSIQUE


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 24, 2021)

Toronto Pro Qualifier Carbs Up Part II

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efv6sJoWpqQ


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 25, 2021)

A Day in the Life of a Professional Bodybuilder | Jake Burton

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNPxtvjuLpc


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 25, 2021)

New Zealand Pro 2021 - classic physique

1. Mateo Vaihu *
2. Jonathan Seok
3. Grant Pieterse
4. Michael Kingsnorth
5. Zoheb Razak
6. Sanjeev Narayan
7. Sifa Mafi
8. Michael Fowles






https://kulturistika.ronnie.cz/c-36951-new-zealand-pro-2021-vysledky-a-fotografie.html


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 4, 2022)

Anthony Casado: Toronto Pro Qualifier / Pro Supershow Part III


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 8, 2022)

Anthony Casado Arm Workout Post show

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6XEqG5e2yo


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 8, 2022)

Regan Grimes - Arnold Classic Prep: DAY 6 (BACK)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWZAO6HFFbM


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 9, 2022)

PH CLASSICO - ROAD TO EXPO SUPER SHOW BRASIL / EP.02 ROUTINE IN PORTUGAL


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 14, 2022)

RICCARDO CROCI ROAD TO ARNOLD CLASSIC 2022 MOTIVATIONAL

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tE1a-2lfec


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 15, 2022)

Jason Lowe: Morning Routine of an IFBB Pro Bodybuilder

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOK3Ecei6aE


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 15, 2022)

Anthony Casado: PAINFUL SHOULDERS PUMP

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m30JS5ls6pQ


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 16, 2022)

Pumping Iron: How Documentaries Lie


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 16, 2022)

Regan Grimes: SKIN SPLITTING ARM DAY EXTRAVAGANZA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60AYGdRJ3Bc


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 29, 2022)

Sadik Hadzovic: GUESS WHOS BACK?! - MENS PHYSIQUE UPDATE + SHOULDER WORKOUT

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdVmWQFryCs


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 5, 2022)

Anthony Casado Training Back at Pure Muscle & Fitness

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBYddTZNGw8


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 6, 2022)

Jason Lowe: Leg Workout for Huge Quads!


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 6, 2022)

Brett Wilkin - Inspiration, Direction & Action


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 11, 2022)

How To Stretch the Trapezius Muscle | Release The Upper Traps With This Sequence!


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 20, 2022)

"I finally made a YouTube channel!!" IFBB PRO JUSTIN SHIER BACK DAY/CHANNEL INTRO

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9iTKY8Wfc8


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 23, 2022)

Austin Espy

Melanotan update // is it worth it?


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 7, 2022)

Sergey Danilov update


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 9, 2022)

Magic Vlog | LEG DAY | DEADLIFT SEMINAR | HOW TO CREAM OF RICE


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 27, 2022)

Yunlong Ping ‘ the clouds dragon’ ifbb pro 212lbs - win the Thailand Pro go to 2022 Olympia


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Gregzs (Mar 31, 2022)

Anthony Casado: Muscle Mansion - Vlog Toronto


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 9, 2022)

5 MOVEMENTS FOR BIGGER BICEPS - IFBB PRO JUSTIN SHIER


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 30, 2022)

Arnold Classic South America

IRONBERG CT Gym in Brasil - Emir Omeragic & Heiko Kalbach


----------



## Gregzs (May 8, 2022)

THÉO LEGUERRIER Prep for NY Pro


----------



## Gregzs (May 14, 2022)

Results Indy Pro 2022 - Men's Bodybuilding Open

1. Blessing Awodibu *
2. Charles Griffen
3. Maxx Charles
4. Luis Rodriguez
5. Brent Swansen
6. Dorian Haywood
7. Walter Martin
8. Slavoj Bednar
9. Ross Flanigan
10. Ray Short
11. Ronald Gordon
12. Matt Kouba
13. Diogo Nunes









						Indy Pro 2022: výsledky a fotografie
					

Senzace na Indy Pro. Luis Rodriguez pohořel, vyrovnanou bitvu o vítězství svedli dva jiní borci!




					kulturistika.ronnie.cz


----------



## Gregzs (May 16, 2022)

Indy Pro 2022 - Men's bodybuilding under 212 pounds






1. Bryan Balzano *
2. Noel Adame
3. Enmanuel Rodriguez
4. Yumon Eaton
5. Abdullah Al Saif
6. LeLand DeVaughn
7. Teddy Gray
8. Boás Henrique
9. Broderick Credell
10. Peter Castella
11. Asante Gibson
12. Joey Decaminada
13. Arturo Cotto
14. Mark Smith


----------



## Gregzs (May 22, 2022)

Results New York Pro 2022 - Men's Bodybuilding Open

1. Blessing Awodibu *
2. Andrea Presti
3. Max Charles
4. Theo Leguerrier
5. Luis Rodriguez
6. Emir Omeragic
7. Dorian Haywood
8. Slavoj Bednar
9. Douglas Fruchey
10. Mariusz Tomczuk
11. Joji Sekine

Results New York Pro 2022 - Men's bodybuilding under 212 pounds

1. Noel Adame*
2. Jang Sung Yeop
3. Abdullah Al Saif
4. Derik Oslan
5. Emmanuel Rodriguez
6. Steve Benthin
7. Peter Castella
8. Teddy Gray
9. Michael Giliotti
10. David Robinson

Results New York Pro 2022 - classic physique

1. Neil Currey*
2. Alexander Westermeier
3. Camilo Diaz
4. Ruben Stouth
5. Dancovea Anderson
6. Tommy Clark
7. Kenneth Silcott
8. Jeonghyun Kim
9. Junyoung Yoon
10. Maurice Burgess
11. Luis Colon
12. Derrick Simmons
13. Anthony Venterosa
14. Paul Baker

Results New York Pro 2022 - Men's physique

1. Kyron Holden*
2. Alexander Toplyn
3. Sadik Hadzovic
4. Jeremiah Maxey
5. Ramses Rams
6. Chidube Anene
7. Kenny Privet
8. Mark Robinson
9. Burak King
10. Bryan Blackman
11. Adrian Thomas
12. Riccardo Croci
13. Brett Mario Jackson
14. Kim Min Su
15. Kelvin Morel
16. Daniele D'Onofrio
16. Bruce Nolte
16. Geobanny Paula
16. Steven Rogers
16. Damar Turner









						New York Pro 2022: výsledky a fotografie
					

Známe výsledky letošního New York Pro, které se odehrálo i s vydařenou českou účastí!




					kulturistika.ronnie.cz


----------



## Gregzs (May 24, 2022)

Richard Nagy






Musclecontest Ireland Pro Qualifier 2022: five new professionals

Giovanni Emeka     Ireland            men bodybuilding
Richard Nagy     Hungary            classic physique
Tunde Hassan     Great Britain    physique men
Clare Barks     Great Britain    figure of women
Jess Feenney     Ireland            bikini fitness women









						Musclecontest Ireland Pro Qualifier 2022: pět nových profesionálů!
					

Kteří závodníci uspěli na soutěži v Irsku v boji o profesionální kartu?




					kulturistika.ronnie.cz


----------



## Gregzs (May 26, 2022)

Musclecontest Sao Paulo Pro 2022 Results - Men's Bodybuilding Under 212 Pounds

1. Lucas Coelho *
2. Vitor Lima
3. Boás Henrique
4. Raúl Sánchez
5. Andre Luz Dos Santos
























						Musclecontest Sao Paulo Pro 2022: výsledky a fotografie
					

Jak dopadl souboj Lucas Coelho vs. Vitor Lima a kdo z této dvojice se o víkendu nakonec kvalifikoval na Olympii?




					kulturistika.ronnie.cz


----------



## Gregzs (May 29, 2022)

Results Musclecontest California Pro 2022 - Men's Bodybuilding Open

1. Charles Griffen *
2. Mohamed Shaaban
3. Tonio Burton
4. Andrea Muzi
5. Petar Klančir
6. Max Charles
7. Andrea Presti
8. Theo Leguerrier
9. Christopher Robinson
10. Douglas Fruchey














						Musclecontest California Pro 2022: výsledky a fotografie
					

Víme, jak v Kalifornii dopadl souboj mohutnějšího Mohameda Shaabana a lépe připraveného Charlese Griffena!




					kulturistika.ronnie.cz


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 4, 2022)

James Hollingshead - My First Comic-con as Kratos


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 5, 2022)

Louis Moylan Training Series Ep. 3 - Back


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 6, 2022)

Top Gun Star Glen Powell's Workout That Got Him In Fighter Pilot Shape


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 7, 2022)

Results Toronto Pro Supershow 2022 - Men's Bodybuilding Open

1. Mohamed Shaaban *
2. Theo Leguerrier
3. Andrea Muzi
4. Dorian Haywood
5. Slavoj Bednář
6. Mariusz Tomczuk
7. Joe Seeman
8. Gabriel Gariépy














						Toronto Pro Supershow 2022: výsledky a fotografie
					

Slavoj Bednář v profesionální lize IFBB Jima Maniona vybojoval své první umístění v top 5!




					kulturistika.ronnie.cz


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 8, 2022)

Zac Perna: LEARNING A BACKFLIP IN 5 MINUTES | ft Andrei Deiu, Luis Young & Nicolas Iong


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 18, 2022)

Furkan Er push day 3 Weeks out of Sheru Italy


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 19, 2022)

Mile High Pro 2022

bikini fitness 

1. Elisa Pecini*
2. Ashley Kaltwasser
3. Liana Giannamore
4. Carla Garthwaite
5. Shanae Dicicco
6. Taryn Flanagan
7. Cory Hageman
8. Jimi Marley
9. Amber Wilberg
10. Joy Sheppard
11. Christy Brown
12. Norma Jeane Watkins
13. Leah Walter
14. Jackie Cheney
15. Julia Wohlschlegel
16. Jackie Jones
16. Nicole Engman
16. Valerie Lusvardi







men's physique

1. Steven Cao*
2. Reuben Glass
3. Frank Worley
4. Tony Chinakwe
5. Burak King
6. Eric Wildberger
7. Derrick Stevenson
8. Joshua Guidry
9. Francisco Rodriguez
10. Justin Freeman
11. Blake Alexander
12. Dajuan Freeman
13. Alejandro Landeros
14. Jonathan Jimenez
15. Damar Turner
16. Brandon Terry
16. Bryan Vigorito
16. Daavon Grayson
16. David Odom
16. Eric Neal
16. Greg Romero
16. Jabbaar Tobias
16. Jermaine Jenkins
16. McKenneth Woodberry
16. Nicholas Natt
16. Oscar Salazar
16. Paul Mateoc
16. Peter Burnett
16. TJ Terry
16. Tony Dionisio














						Mile High Pro 2022: výsledky a fotografie
					

Kteří závodníci na letošním Mile High Pro uspěli v boji o kvalifikaci na prosincový Olympia Weekend?




					kulturistika.ronnie.cz


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 20, 2022)

Puerto Rico Pro 2022 - Men's Bodybuilding Open

1. Hassan Mostafa *
2. Theo Leguerrier
3. Jonas Giatras
4. Andrea Muzi
5. Max Charles
6. Fabian Rabia
7. Marc-Arthur Dautruchee






under 212 pounds

1. Oswaldo Gonzalez *
2. Dectric Lewis
3. Enmanuel Rodriguez
4. Abdullah Al Saif
5. Ryan Walters
6. Fernando Noronha
7. Felipe Fierro
8. Joan Cannegieter
9. Rachid Souki
10. James Ortiz














						Wings of Strength Puerto Rico Pro 2022: výsledky a fotografie
					

Víme, kteří závodníci se v Portoriku kvalifikovali na letošní Olympii!




					kulturistika.ronnie.cz


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 24, 2022)

Nathan McCallum LEG DAY AT GYMSHARK LIFTING CLUB WITH RYAN TERRY


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 29, 2022)

NPC Jr. Nationals 2022: 35 new professionals


Jay Yount














						NPC Jr. Nationals 2022: 35 nových profesionálů!
					

Jakou úroveň má pětatřicet nových profesionálů, kteří vzešli z letošního NPC Jr. Nationals?




					kulturistika.ronnie.cz


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 30, 2022)

Andy Paredes | Chest & Biceps, 5 weeks out from USA’s


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 1, 2022)

IHFF Sheru Classic Delhi 2022


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 2, 2022)

Sheru Classic Italian Pro 2022 results - classic physique

1. Marco Ruz *
2. Emanuele Ricotti
3. Edwin Underwood
4. Mehmet Emin Baydilli
5. Shanti Mitchell
6. Kelvin Hinde
7. Issa Al Hassani
8. Giovanni Randazzo
9. Ayham Alaws
10. Philipp Jendreik






Sheru Classic Italian Pro 2022 results - men's physique

1. Ali Bilal*
2. Youcef Djoudi
3. Furkan Er
4. Fabian Feber
5. Burak King
6. Kenny Privet
7. Nishant Bansal
8. Andrea Mosti
9. Manoj Patil
10. Marcel Treichler
11. Leonardo Vecchiato
12. Daniele D'Onofrio
13. Benedikt Lukas
14. Darrell Rabess
15. Daniel Leone
16. Febo Gambacorta
16. Mikael Lega
16. Mohamed Ibrahim Hamad
16. Ruben Marques
16. Simonpietro Arena
16. Todd Love Ball






Sheru Classic Italian Pro 2022 Results - Women's Fitness Bikini















						Sheru Classic Italian Pro 2022 - výsledky a fotografie
					

Kteří závodníci se o víkendu v Římě kvalifikovali na Olympii?




					kulturistika.ronnie.cz


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 2, 2022)

Emmanuel Longoria 8 weeks before Texas Pro 2022


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 3, 2022)

Lat Focused Back Workout | Jelle Starreveld x JayWhey


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 4, 2022)

Orlando Pro 2022 results - men's bodybuilding open

1. Hassan Mostafa*
2. Andrea Presti
3. Phillip Clahar
4. Max Charles
5. Tonio Burton
6. Jonas Giatras
7. Rasheed Oldacre
8. Matt Kouba
9. Martin Hernandez
10. Jason Lowe
11. Jameil Hamilton
-. Walter Martin














						Orlando Pro 2022: výsledky a fotografie
					

V Orlandu bitvu o vítězství v noci na dnešek svedli Andrea Presti s Hassanem Mostafou. Víme, jak dopadla!




					kulturistika.ronnie.cz


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 5, 2022)

Regan Grimes BACK WORKOUT WITH DANA LINN BAILEY AT GOLDS GYM


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 6, 2022)

Empro Pro 2022 Results - Men's Bodybuilding 212 lbs

1. Ayat Bagheri*
2. Daniel Sticco
3. Steve Benthin
4. Pasquale D'Angelo
5. Marco Cardona
6. Michael Schneider






Empro Pro 2022 results - classic physique

1. Fabian Mayr*
2. Marco Ruz
3. Mehmet Emin Baydilli
4. Julian Castano
5. Siem Goossens
6. Jhon Duque Montoya
7. Nestor Martinez
8. Aldin Alijagic
9. Ethan Gohari
10. Sam Mikaelsson
11. Luis Garcia
12. Philipp Jendreik
13. Giovanni Randazzo
14. Shanti Mitchell






Empro Pro 2022 results - men's physique

1. Ali Bilal*
2. Furkan Er
3. Youcef Djoudi
4. Burak King
5. Leonardo Vecchiato
6. Ali Jaffar
7. Nishant Bansal
8. Kenny Privet
9. Sidy Pouye
10. Elton Mota
11. Febo Gambacorta
12. Abisai Pietersz
13. Manoj Patil
14. Benedikt Lukas
15. Ruben Marques
16. Christoph Baumann
16. Daniele D'Onofrio
16. Ashley Edelman
16. Gabriel Ogunmakin
16. Nelson Rodrigues
16. Philippe Degila
16. Darrell Rabess
16. Roman Miscenko














						Empro Pro 2022: výsledky a fotografie
					

V Alicante se na letošní Olympia Weekend kvalifikoval další íránský kulturista a došlo zde i na česko-slovenský souboj!




					kulturistika.ronnie.cz


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 6, 2022)

Results of Empro Pro 2022 - women's figure

1. Lena Ramsteiner*
2. Adela Ondrejovičová
3. Manon Dutilly
4. Rejoice Godwin
5. Nadine Huber
6. Bahar Ayra
7. Hannah Prause
8. Paula Ranta
9. Oyku Basar
10. Rahel Cucchia
11. Carmen Penalver
12. Gabriela Linhartová
13. Glynis Van Drunen
14. Pamela Colombo
15. Annelies Fortuin






Results of Empro Pro 2022 - women's wellness
1. Synara Santana*
2. Leonida Ciobu
3. Nerilde Garcia
4. Catarina Sousa
5. Lisa Meiswinkel
6. Jessica Basso
7. Carlotta Tonelli
8. Francisca Rivaud
9. Houda Hmini
10. Maria Gongora
11. Simara Walter
12. Tracy Eden
13. Ximena Fernandez
14. Debora Paula de Oliveira
15. Sandra Colorado Acal
16. Pernille Mindahl
16. Carly Thornton
16. Lauren Barton






Empro Pro 2022 results - women's fitness bikini

1. Ivanna Escandar*
2. Kristina Brunauer
3. Stine Hansen
4. Eszter Oczella
5. Anna Setlak
6. Solidea Bellia
7. Francesca Stoico
8. Chloe Margraitner
9. Claudia Clemente
10. Sofia Maudos
11. Giusi Abbate
12. Giuditta Taccani
13. Noemi Cosentino
14. Rukiye Solak
15. Jasmi Aprile
16. Cheila Baronet
16. Corinne Bean
16. Martyna Derlat
16. Sara Fratella
16. Rosario Asala
16. Julia Heinio
16. Camilla Porfito
16. Lisa Reith
16. Jule Schwabe


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 8, 2022)

@regangrimes 290lbs with 24 weeks left @mrolympiallc


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 9, 2022)

Ramon Dino is ready to storm the 2022 Mr. Olympia


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 9, 2022)

Martin Fitzwater Is Coming For The Texas Pro


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 10, 2022)

Mr. Big Evolution Pro 2022 - men's bodybuilding open

1. Andrea Presti*
2. Andrea Muzi
3. Petar Klančir
4. Tim Budesheim
5. Vladislav Sukhoruchko
6. Morgan Aste
7. Pablo Llopis
8. Sarhan Sarhan
9. Andrea Bolzoni
10. Antonio Valero Tuinenburg






Mr. Big Evolution Pro 2022 - Men's Bodybuilding 212 lbs

1. Dean White*
2. Daniel Sticco
3. Hameed Juma
4. Steve Benthin
5. Pasquale D'Angelo
6. Michael Schneider
7. Marco Cardona
8. Raphael Chevailler


















						Mr. Big Evolution Pro 2022 - výsledky a fotografie
					

Vladislav Sukhoruchko v Portugalsku mezi těžkotonážníky pohořel, v lehčí váze uspěl profesionální nováček!




					kulturistika.ronnie.cz


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2022)

Mr. Big Evolution Pro 2022 - classic physique

1. Fabian Mayr*
2. Marco Ruz
3. Julian Castano
4. Masoud Harouni
5. Ethan Gohari
6. Mohammad Mahmoudi
7. Keyvan Alichi
8. Julio Cesar Almiento
9. Paulo Henrique
10. Tomasz Szafranko
11. Aldin Alijagic
12. Nestor Martinez
13. Omar Naser Alden
14. Pedro Ferreira
15. Luis Garcia
16. Philipp Jendreik
16. Giovanni Randazzo
16. Norbert Balogh






Mr. Big Evolution Pro 2022 - men's physique

1. Youcef Djoudi*
2. Ali Bilal
3. Sidy Pouye
4. Furkan Er
5. Burak King
6. Leonardo Vecchiato
7. Kenny Privet
8. Jessy Pigury
9. Dawid Wachelka
10. Rodrigo Barbosa
11. Manoj Patil
12. Abisai Pietersz
13. .Mahmut Alan
14. Elton Mota
15. Ali Jaffar
16. Anthony Bessala
16. Daniele D'Onofrio
16. Febo Gambacorta
16. Damian Kujtkowski
16. Benedikt Lukas
16. Ruben Marques
16. Filipe Martins
16. Paulo Nunes
16. Nelson Rodrigues
16. Manuel Santalucia
16. Tristan Van der Bijl
16. Yoann Gomes
16. Ali El Khtabi
16. Cosimo Micelli


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2022)

Mr. Big Evolution Pro 2022 - Women's Bodybuilding

1. Branka Njegovec*
2. Alcione Barreto
3. Claudia Mocciaro
4. Yesenia Garcia Speck






Mr. Big Evolution Pro 2022 - women's physique

1. Barbara Menage*
2. Caroline Alves dos Santos
3. Birgit Andersch
4. Manuella Monteiro
5. Alida Opre
6. Amandine Kolly
7. Ilaria Armeni
8. Elena Aviles Romero
9. Sanna Nupponen
10. Marina Schermer
11. Paloma Parra
12. Lena Frenkel






Mr. Big Evolution Pro 2022 - female figure

1. Lena Ramsteiner*
2. Lisa Marie Schleifer
3. Manon Dutilly
4. Adela Ondrejovićová
5. Paula Ranta
6. Nadine Huber
7. Bahar Ayra
8. Hannah Prause
9. Gabriela Linhartová
10. Ashley Felperin
11. Carmen Penalver
12. Oyku Basar
13. Sara Kinnvik
14. Rahel Cucchia
15. Alessia Amore
16. Pamela Colombo
16. Glynis Van Drunen
16. Sophia Sammee
16. Roberta Visintainer
16. Victoria Nyberg
16. Nina Paulus






Mr. Big Evolution Pro 2022 - women's fitness

1. Alix Small*
2. Corinne Bean






Mr. Big Evolution Pro 2022 - women's wellness

1. Catarina Sousa*
2. Carina Marques
3. Leonida Ciobu
4. Claire Cochet
5. Nerilde Garcia
6. Jessica Basso
7. Synara Santana
8. Anzhelika Ispodnikova
9. Daniela Deiana
10. Sandra Colorado Acal
11. Lisa Meiswinkel
12. Maria Gongora
13. Simara Walter
14. Houda Hmini
15. Katya Desario
16. Lauren Barton
16. Tracy Eden
16. Catia Moreira
16. Debora Paula de Oliveira
16. Pernille Mindahl
16. Carly Thornton
16. Cristina Perillo






Mr. Big Evolution Pro 2022 - women's fitness bikini

1. Ivanna Escandar*
2. Kristina Brunauer
3. Eszter Oczella
4. Anna Setlak
5. Alice Cocco
6. Lucrezia Marchi
7. Liana Giannamore
8. Giuditta Taccani
9. Chloe Margraitner
10. Claudia Clemente
11. Stine Hansen
12. Noemi Cosentino
13 .Solidea Bellia
14. Anastasia Gonzalez
15. Martyna Derlat
16. Giusi Abbate
16. Jasmi Aprile
16. Cheila Baronet
16. Debora Boff
16. Lucy Edwards
16. Cassie Hunter
16. Noemi Lavacca
16. Rosario Asala
16. Camilla Porfito
16. Lisa Reith
16. Jule Schwabe
16. Rukiye Solak
16. Eleonora Sundas
16. Irene Iravedra Cunarro


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2022)

Ondrej Kmostak Day in the Life


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 13, 2022)

Governor's Cup 2022 results - women's figure

1. Karina Grau*
2. Wendy Fortino
3. Desiree Alferes
4. Melissa Cech
5. Dalila Alegria
6. Danielle Rose
7. Kim Clark
8. Jessica Baltazar
9. Annette Garcia














						Governor´s Cup 2022: výsledky a fotografie
					

Jaké výsledky přinesl letošní Governor's Cup?




					kulturistika.ronnie.cz


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 13, 2022)

Korea Pro 2022 results - women's fitness bikini

1. Bola Seo*
2. Eunjung Kim
3. Hyojung Kim
4. Yuna Kang
5. Mina Kim
6. Dulce Castellanos














						Korea Pro 2022: výsledky a fotografie
					

Jak si vedly bikiny fitnessky v bitvě o kvalifikaci na letošní Olympia Weekend na Korea Pro?




					kulturistika.ronnie.cz


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 16, 2022)

Republic of Texas Pro 2022 Results - Women's Wellness

1. Isamara Santos*
2. Alejandra La Fonseca
3. Diana Verduzco
4. Judian Winston
5. Jenna De Manincor
6. Rachel Lee
7. Nicollette Burns
8. Carie Bradshaw
9. Madison Luna
10. Mia Samuels
11. Satrice Rigsby
12. Amanda Weis
13. Jessica Alvarado






Republic of Texas Pro 2022 Results - Women's Fitness Bikini

1. Erin Stern*
2. Jessica Wilson
3. Shelby Pierce
4. Malu Duarte
5. Jordan Brannon
6. Hope Harper
7. Lauren Adams
8. Carla Garthwaite
9. Laura Ziv
10. Adrianna Kaczmarek
11. Tara Grier
12. Jasmine Gonzalez
13 .Christina Heath
14. Brenda Garay
15. Marissa Willmott
16. Alyssa Junsay
16. Ashley Duncan
16. Brittany Ann
16. Elizabeth Powers
16. Jackie Jones
16. Jagoda Kocan
16. Jasmine Williams
16. Lizzie Martinez
16. Maeghan Egli
16. Marisa Woo
16. Mary Newton
16. Rutuja Hegshetye
16. Taryn Flanagan
16. Vanessa Guzman Niebla
16. Vita Shtevnin






Republic of Texas Pro 2022 results - men's physique

1. Nicolas Koeu*
2. Jeremiah Maxey
3. Joshua Dennison
4. Javiohn Seymore
5. Chidube Anene
6. Rhyan Clark
7. Winston Sullivan
8. Frank Worley
9. Diego Garcia
10. Gary Cooper
11. Jonathan Owens
12. Karim Hawash
13 .Quincey Whittington
14. Stephen Brooks
15. Francisco Rodriguez
16. Alex Woodson
16. Devon Davis
16. Jonathan Jimenez
16. Julian Puccio
16. Justo Scott
16. Marcell Shippen
16. Nicholas Thomas
16. Oscar Salazar
16. Paul Mateoc
16. Peter Burnett
16. Ricky Wilson
16. Steven Rogers
16. Tyler James














						Republic of Texas Pro 2022 - výsledky a fotografie
					

V Texasu další kvalifikaci na Olympii brala legendární Erin Stern!




					kulturistika.ronnie.cz


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 17, 2022)

Asia Grand Prix Pro 2022 results - classic physique

1. Song Jae Pil*
2. Hyoung Joo Kwon
3. Seong Hun Park
4. Jihoon Bang
5. Soomin Yoon
6. Kim Chang Keun
7. Ersin Adakli
8. Juseong Seo
9. Yongseung Lee
10. Kim Eung Kyu














						Asia Grand Prix Pro 2022 (III.) - výsledky a fotografie
					

Známe výsledky včerejší jihokorejské profesionální show!




					kulturistika.ronnie.cz


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 18, 2022)

Vancouver Pro 2022 Results - Men's Bodybuilding Open

1. Iain Valliere*
2. Antoine Vaillant
3. Hossein Kalateh
4. Jonas Giatras
5. Seth Engman
6. Martin Hernandez
7. Chris Buhr
8. Thierry Afandonougbo
9. Kook Kwang Moon






Vancouver Pro 2022 results - classic physique

1. Chen Kang*
2. John Le
3. Adam Beveridge
4. Cody Amey
5. Isaac Baier
6. Ethan Gohari
7. Aaron Aramini
8. David Anthony Tassin
9. Kellen Wilson
10. Cyril Gascon
11. Vladimir Markov
12. Billy Danh
13. Richard Gayle









						Vancouver Pro 2022 - výsledky a fotografie
					

Antoina Vaillanta a Iaina Valliera na Vancouver Pro po semifinále dělil jediný bod! Kdo se nakonec kvalifikoval na Mr. Olympia?




					kulturistika.ronnie.cz


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 20, 2022)

@gabrielzancanellipro a few days away from Tijuana PRO where he will be looking to win his spot for Mr. Olympia


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 23, 2022)

Joe Brightman IFBB PRO Classic Physique 2 Weeks Out Prep Update | Legs with Josh Bridgman


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 23, 2022)

Regan Grimes & Andrea Muzi IFBB Pros | Full Chest Workout Day in Rome


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 23, 2022)

THE BEST ARM WORKOUT FOR GIANTS| _Superman, Rudeboy, Chris, Edvan_


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 24, 2022)

Wings of Strength Chicago 2022 Results - Men's Bodybuilding 212 lbs

1. Dectric Lewis*
2. Peter Castella
3. Fabricio Moreira
4. Derik Oslan
5. Jason Joseph
6. Ryan Walters
7. Mike LaCombe
8. Diego Guerra
9. Michael Schneider
10. Wayne Williams
11. Sealy Cruz







Wings of Strength Chicago 2022 results - classic physique

1. Jonathan Pelkey*
2. Tommy Clark
3. John Le
4. Cody Amey
5. Wilfredo Victoria
6. Hugo Silva
7. Patryk Karpuk
8. William Cottrell
9. Rohan Duncan






Wings of Strength Chicago 2022 results - men's physique

1. Nicolas Koeu*
2. Jeremy Potvin
3. Charjo Grant
4. Corey Morris
5. Winston Sullivan
6. Shun Kaneko
7. Xiao Long Hong
8. Matthew Greggo
9. Deke Walker
10. Oussah Dith
11. Michael Ferguson
12. Joshua Dennison
13. Burak King
14. Courtney English
15. Jon Ballard
16. Ayinde Avery
16. Adam Bankston
16. Donald Brumfield
16. Devon Davis
16. David Odom
16. Justo Scott
16. Mitchell Spadafore














						Wings of Strength Chicago 2022 - výsledky a fotografie (den 1.)
					

Letošní Wings of Strength Chicago má v kulturistice mužů do 212 liber překvapivého medailistu!




					kulturistika.ronnie.cz


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 24, 2022)

Wings of Strength Chicago 2022 results - women's physique

1. Ashley Jones*
2. Natalie Rae Wolfe
3. Amanda Machado
4. Jonquil Baugh
5. Diana Schnaidt
6. Oksana Piari
7. Tomefafa Ameko
8. Sumyra Ford
9. Danielle LaMartina
10. Ruiying Bian
11. Indrell Thomas
12. Kasia Topor
13. Katharine Younger






Wings of Strength Chicago 2022 results - women's wellness

1. Isamara Santos*
2. Jasmine Payne
3. Nerilde Garcia
4. Alexis Figueroa Quesada
5. Kat Williams
6. Brooke Donnelly
7. Idalia Molina
8. Morgan Birlew






Wings of Strength Chicago 2022 results - women's figure

1. Julia Champlin*
2. Anita Davis
3. Zulfiya Bitiyeva
4. Danielle Rose
5. Samantha Jerring
6. Shana Malcolm
7. Dee Jackson
8. Melissa Brodsky
9. Kayoko Yamamoto
10. Lisa Hutchins
11. Sarah Kornhauser
12. Constance Jones
13. Kim Golembiewski
14. Eva Irawan
15. Edith Driver
16. Andi Lampert
16. Hiromi May
16. Chie Terui


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 24, 2022)

Wings of Strength Chicago 2022 results - men's bodybuilding open

1. Antoine Vaillant*
2. Tonio Burton
3. Andrea Muzi
4. Tim Budesheim
5. Jonas Giatras
6. Matt Kouba
7. Chris DiDomenico
8. Dorian Haywood
9. Thierry Afandonougbo
10. Seth Engman
11. Manuel Romero
12. Erik Ramirez
13. Jossue Plascencia
14. James Culberson






Wings of Strength Chicago 2022 results - women's bodybuilding

1. Angela Yeo*
2. Sherry Priami
3. Chelsea Dion
4. Sheena Ohlig
5. Jeanie Welker
6. Saqweta Barrino
7. Tamara Makar
8. Tina Williams
9. Aisling Hickey
10. Christina Nalley
11. Cheryl Faust






Wings of Strength Chicago 2022 results - women's fitness

1. Sara Kovach*
2. Michelle Mensah
3. Michelle Gales
4. Heather Coscia
5. Mou Cong
6. Corina Harkelroad
7. Danielle Chikeles
8. Layla Mikayla
9. Babette Mulford






Wings of Strength Chicago 2022 Results - Women's Fitness Bikini

1. Jessica Wilson*
2. Jasmine Gonzalez
3. Jordan Brannon
4. Aimee Velasquez
5. Vania Auguste
6. Adrianna Kaczmarek
7. Jordan Fisher
8. Jodie Yuncker
9. Danielle Combs
10. Kristy Imsande
11. Hallie Marnon
12. Claudia Garcia
13. Violeta Garcia
14. Carrie Gallick
15. Jennifer Dixon














						Wings of Strength Chicago 2022 - výsledky a fotografie (den 2.)
					

Antoine Vaillant se po druhém zranění bicepsu a páté odvykačce znovu dokázal kvalifikovat na Mr. Olympia!




					kulturistika.ronnie.cz


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 24, 2022)

ZANCANELLI TIJUANA PRO CHAMPION - NEXT STOP MR. OLYMPIA


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 27, 2022)

A day in the life of Angel Calderon IFBB Pro 212 | Road to Mr. Olympia Documentary


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 31, 2022)

GOODVITO AND CHRIS ARE GOING TO FACE EACH OTHER! | _taking the pro card_


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 7, 2022)

Jeremy Buendia is Back


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 14, 2022)

Texas Pro 2022 - men's bodybuilding open






1. Andrew Chinedu*
2. Martin Fitzwater
3. Steve Kuclo
4. Kamal Elgargni
5. Quinton Eriya
6. Jephte Cherenfant
7. Emmanuel Longoria
8. Phillip Clahar
9. Joe Mackey
10. Eddie Bracamontes
11. Morgan Aste
12. Nathan Epler
13. Roman Fritz
14. Seth Engman
15. Cedric Scott
16. Ed Brown
16. Jossue Plascencia
-. Chae Seongmin
-. Brandon Hatton

Texas Pro 2022 Results - Men's Bodybuilding 212 lbs

1. Kerrith Bajjo*
2. Cody Drobot
3. Jordan Janowitz
4. Rickey Moten
5. Martin Gomez
6. Ahmed Wardany
7. Stephen Didoshak
8. Carlos Rodriguez
9. David Robinson
10. Kevin Johnson
11. Shaun Harley
12. Andre McShan
13. Mike LaCombe
14. Deron Trotter
15. Seonghwan Kim
16. Mohammad Alissa
16. Ho Yeon Jang














						Texas Pro 2022: výsledky a fotografie
					

Senzační profesionální nováček Andrew Chinedu se v Texasu zařadil mezi hvězdy současného profesionálního bodybuildingu!




					kulturistika.ronnie.cz


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 16, 2022)

Phoenix Pro 2022 results - men's physique

1. Rodrigue Chesnier*
2. Jeremy Coleman
3. Jeremiah Maxey
4. Zach Savoie
5. Frank Worley
6. Anthony Gilkes
7. Steven Pham
8. Javiohn Seymore
9. Khali Quartey
10. Francisco Rodriguez
11. Manny Andara
12. Brandon Robichaux
13. Thomas Riley
14. Andrew David
15. King Stevenson
16. Darius Brown
16. Justo Scott
16. DeJuan Springer
16. Cornell Summrell
16. Brian Taylor














						Phoenix Pro 2022 - výsledky a fotografie
					

Jaké výsledky přinesl letošní ročník Phoenix Pro, na kterém si to v boji o kvalifikaci na letošní Olympii rozdali borci nastupující ve physique?




					kulturistika.ronnie.cz


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 18, 2022)

Pacific USA Pro 2022 Results - Women's Fitness Bikini

1. Aimee Velasquez*
2. Ivanna Escandar
3. Yurika Shigemoto
4. Cristiane Silveira
5. Malu Duarte
6. Jasmine Gonzalez
7. Peyton Hunton
8. Laura Moore-Shay
9. Karen Yuen
10. Shantal Barros
11. Olena Okanovic
12. Flora Wang
13. Hallie Marnon
14. Michelle Billett
15. Yume Kurokawa
16. Nikia Hovey
16. Courtney Janecek
16. Haley Nugent
16. Jazmine Osborne


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 19, 2022)

3 Shoulder Exercises You Should Do EVERYDAY!


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Gregzs (Sep 5, 2022)

Gregzs said:


> Brandon Harding: BODYBUILDER DAY IN THE LIFE IN DUBAI | MY FIRST WORKOUT?


He got his pro card yesterday at the Austrian Oak Pro Qualifier 2022














						The Austrian Oak Pro Qualifier 2022: do boje o profi karty zasáhli i naši!
					

Jak si dnes v Rakousku v boji o profi kartu vedli Vojtěch Koritenský, Daniel Švach, Aleš Lamka nebo Anna Faltová?




					kulturistika.ronnie.cz


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 5, 2022)

Tokyo Pro 2022 results - men's physique

1. Shun Kaneko*
2. Edward Kato
3. Tomohito Koike
4. Shogo Sato
5. Yukihiro Yuasa
6. Seung Ho Chae
7. Shoichi Hirokawa
8. Li-Hsuan Liu
9. Farouq Ishimoto
10. Naoto Takemoto
11. Junpei Taguchi
12. Mimoh Yuvraj
13. Mohamed Magdy
14. Nobuyuki Ichikawa
15. Hong Son
16. Yeonggyu Kim






Tokyo Pro 2022 results - women's fitness bikini

1. Yurika Shigemoto*
2. Elizaveta Shmukler
3. Asaka Kimura
4. Minhee Baek
5. Yume Kurokawa
6. Miharu Kurachi
7. Bridget Bailey
8. Bola Seo
9. Hikaru Sarah Dundore
10. Noriko Ohara
11. Marie Isobe
12. Wu Bi














						Tokyo Pro 2022: výsledky a fotografie
					

Jaké výsledky přinesla japonská profesionální show ve physique mužů a bikiny fitness žen Tokyo Pro?




					kulturistika.ronnie.cz


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 7, 2022)

Southwest Muscle Classic 2022 results - classic physique

1. Valentin Petrov*
2. Will Sage
3. Zanyar Ghaderpour
4. Matt Maldonado
5. Jared Keys
6. Jicheng Qian
7. Kelly Bautista
8. Mattie Nelms
9. Leo Mayrhofer
10. Jonathan Jimenez














						Southwest Muscle Classic 2022 - výsledky a fotografie
					

Jaké výsledky přinesla sobotní profesionální show, na které si to v bitvě o kvalifikaci na Olympii rozdali borci nastupující v classic physique?




					kulturistika.ronnie.cz


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 12, 2022)

Yamamoto Cup 2022 results - men's bodybuilding open

1. Vladislav Sukhoruchko*
2. Mohamed El Emam
3. Andrea Muzi
4. Jamie Christian-Johal
5. Roman Fritz
6. Pasquale D'Angelo
7. Harry Harris
8. Anton Bippus
9. Mustafa Yildiz
10. Fabio Romagnolo
11. Adnan Gosto
12. Nathan Styles














						Yamamoto Cup 2022 - výsledky a fotografie
					

Známe kompletní výsledky letošního Yamamoto Cupu! Kdo se v Itálii kvalifikoval na Mr. Olympia?




					kulturistika.ronnie.cz


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 12, 2022)

Callum Hinze: HOW TO GET DENSE SHOULDERS & TRI’S | MY WORKOUT EXPLAINED


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 16, 2022)

Vitor Boff Road to the Olympia


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 17, 2022)

Heart of Texas 2022 Results - Women's Wellness

1. Michelle Ibata*
2. Amanda Burnett
3. Frida Paulsen Stern
4. Karen Brandao
5. Quintaysia Goodley
6. Renee Harshey
7. Avis Evans
8. Nuannaree Sriwaralak
9. Idalia Molina
10. Anne-Marie Gobeil
11. Kat Williams
12. Daniela Krooks














						Heart of Texas 2022 - výsledky a fotografie
					

Jaké výsledky přinesla profesionální show ve wellness žen Heart of Texas?




					kulturistika.ronnie.cz


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 17, 2022)

Tournament of Champions 2022 results - men's physique

1. Antoine Weatherspoon*
2. Stan Morrison
3. Mark Robinson
4. George Brown
5. Zach Savoie
6. Ismael Dominguez
7. Shogo Sato
8. Jeremy Coleman
9. Dre Booker
10. Frank Worley
11. Mark Hunter
12. Jermaine Gadsden
13. Jonathan Goodman
14. Joaquim Camps Angel
15. Evan Kanu
16. Manny Andara
16. Jarell Betton
16. Wilfred Harris
16. Tyler James
16. Isaias Martinez
16. Jimi Mendizabal
16. Eric Neal
16. Alex Newell
16. James Peronel
16. Jonathean Reese
16. Thomas Riley
16. Brandon Robichaux
16. Godfrey Sironda
16. Brian Taylor
16. Micah Thomas Jr.
16. Casey Wilson
16. Long Wu














						Tournament of Champions 2022 - výsledky a fotografie
					

Jaké výsledky přinesl letošní ročník profesionální show ve physique mužů Tournament of Champions?




					kulturistika.ronnie.cz


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 18, 2022)

Blessing Awodibu: Olympia back & biceps 14 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 18, 2022)

Pros at Arnold Classic Europe 2022: results and photos



















						Profesionálové na Arnold Classic Europe 2022: výsledky a fotografie
					

Víme, kdo mezi IFBB Elite profesionály nastoupil na trůn po Michalu Križánkovi i jak si vedlo všech šest českých závodníků!




					kulturistika.ronnie.cz


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 19, 2022)

Huge Back Workout with IFBB Pros Samson Dauda & Dean White


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 22, 2022)

Dean White Smashes Chest, Shoulders & Triceps 6 Days Out | 2022 Arnold UK Prep


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 25, 2022)

Arnold Classic Amateur UK 2022 

New Pros

Josh Maley    Great Britain    men's bodybuilding
Yemi Adefioye    Great Britain    classic physique
Isaac Francis    Ireland    physique of men
Natalia Spierings    Great Britain    women's physique, women's figure
Chloe Pickford    Great Britain    women's wellness
Nick Hewitt    Great Britain    wheelchair bodybuilding
Allison Davies    Great Britain    bikini fitness women














						Arnold Classic Amateur UK 2022: profi karta pro 198 cm vysokého kulturistu!
					

Kteří závodníci uspěli v boji o profi kartu na letošním Arnold Classic Amateur UK?




					kulturistika.ronnie.cz


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 26, 2022)

Roberto Buonomo BACK DAY in GOLD'S GYM


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 2, 2022)

Fabian Mayr: It starts! I start my PREP for OLYMPIA!


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 3, 2022)

Better Bodies | 40th Birthday Week


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 6, 2022)

Vancity Showdown 2022 Results - Men's Bodybuilding 212 lbs

1. Romain Ramassamy*
2. Cody Drobot
3. Mahmoud Al Durrah
4. David Robinson
5. Kevin Johnson
6. Chris Buhr
7. Jamie Do Rego














						Vancity Showdown 2022 - výsledky a fotografie
					

Kanadská profesionální show v kulturistice mužů do 212 liber má překvapivého vítěze!




					kulturistika.ronnie.cz


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 9, 2022)

Callum Hinze: HOW I BUILD MY CHEST & ARMS


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 9, 2022)

Artem Pahkniuk: Becoming Pro #3 LEG WORKOUT


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 9, 2022)

Road to the Olympia Caike (Carlos) DeOliveira Chest Workout














						CARLOS DeOLIVEIRA (@caikepro) • Instagram photos and videos
					

789K Followers, 995 Following, 1,049 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from CARLOS DeOLIVEIRA (@caikepro)




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 10, 2022)

KIM ANGEL: Back training with Ismael Martinez


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 13, 2022)

Joe Brightman: IFBB Pro Bodybuilder Attempts 15km Run at 115kg


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 13, 2022)

Full Back Workout w/ Brett Wilkin (ft. Urs Kalecinski)


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 15, 2022)

Angel Calderon 9 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 15, 2022)

JOVEN SAGABAIN BACK WORKOUT | OLYMPIA QUALIFIED


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 15, 2022)

I Surprised My Friend w/ A $10K+ Home Gym Remodel


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 15, 2022)

Canadian National Pro Qualifier 2022 - fourteen new pros




















						Canadian National Pro Qualifier 2022 - čtrnáct nových profíků!
					

Kteří závodníci uspěli v boji o profesionální karty na letošním Canadian National Pro Qualifier?




					kulturistika.ronnie.cz


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 15, 2022)

Musclecontest Philippines Pro 2022 men's physique

1. Joven Sagabain*
2. Tran Tuan Anh
3. Harvey Devanadera
4. Carl Matthew Cruz
5. Nur Irfan














						Musclecontest Philippines Pro 2022 - výsledky a fotografie
					

Který závodník se z Musclecontest Philippines Pro kvalifikoval na letošní Olympia Weekend?




					kulturistika.ronnie.cz


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 16, 2022)

Fabian Mayr 9 weeks out Chest and Biceps


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 16, 2022)

9 WEEKS OUT | OLYMPIA PREP - RAFAEL BRANDÃO


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 16, 2022)

Vitaly Ugolnikov vs Chris Figueiredo: Is it worth everything for the PRO CARD?


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 16, 2022)

Chris Figueiredo road to pro chest workout with Dilson Espindola


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 17, 2022)

Why Train Your Neck? Josh Bryant


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 19, 2022)

Training A 7 Foot Giant | Back Workout| Mike O'Hearn


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 19, 2022)

CBUM vs. URS | FULL WORKOUT


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 21, 2022)

Sadik Hadzovic: OLYMPIA PREP: 10 WEEKS OUT - BACK WORKOUT


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 26, 2022)

RAW BACK TRAINING ft. MIKE VAN WYCK & ANTOINE VAILLANT


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 27, 2022)

Sadik Hadzovic FULL CHEST & TRICEP ROUTINE - 9 WEEKS OUT OLYMPIA


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 29, 2022)

Mike Thurston: 3 Years In Dubai | My Honest Review


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 29, 2022)

Caike DeOliveira FULL CHEST DAY 7 WEEKS OUT OLYMPIA!


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 30, 2022)

Road to the O | 8 Weeks Out | Hunter Labrada


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 4, 2022)

Artem Pakhniuk 11 days out shoulder training


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 5, 2022)

CONGRATS To new IFBB pro Vitaly Ugolnikov overall winner Bb at Fit Pira Muscle Contest show in Brazil


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 5, 2022)

BINOUS1 | ANDREW JACKED AND RUDEBOY IS IN THE HOUSE TRAINING ARMS


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 7, 2022)

NPC Europeans coverage


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 9, 2022)

Europa Pro 2022 - men's bodybuilding open

1. Theo Leguerrier*
2. Bela Kokeny
3. Alfred Chiriac
4. Enrico Hoffmann
5. Dani Kaganovich
6. Artem Pakhniuk
7. Lewis Breed
8. Pablo Llopis
9. Gianluca Di Lorenzo
10. Rob Cannon
11. Jimmy Atienza
12. Jem Nazim
13. Cristian Pancorbo
14. Jorge Trejo














						Europa Pro 2022 - výsledky a fotografie
					

Na Europa Pro si kvalifikaci na Olympia Weekend 2022 zajistila závodnice z České republiky i ze Slovenska!




					kulturistika.ronnie.cz
				




Men's Bodybuilding 212 lbs

1. Radoslav Angelov*
2. Dobromir Delev
3. Daniel Sticco
4. Vladimir Yakovlev
5. Jorge Zamorano
6. Dominik Woywat
7. Steve Benthin
8. Babacar Niang
9. Muneer Al Jassas
10. Jean Guerrero
11. Abdulrahman Alkhashti
12. Vincente Santamaria


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 9, 2022)

Europa Pro 2022 results - women's figure

1. Paula Ranta*
2. Gabriela Linhartová
3. Asrun Osp
4. Hannah Prause
5. Adela Ondrejovićová
6. Amanda Winston
7. Rejoice Godwin
8. Julia Heerenveen
9. Lauren Green
10. Lucie Favrelle
11. Scarlet Hollands
12. Behnaz Nasrollahi Azar
13. Dorota Ogonowska
14. Nathalie Jensen
15. Rosa Cassanga 
16. Mar Vilchez Rodriguez
16. Silva Pompeu Tamires






Europa Pro 2022 results - women's fitness

1. Michaela Pavleová*
2. Nikolett Szabó
3. Martina Bianchini
4. Amy Hamilton
5. Corinne Bean






Europa Pro 2022 results - women's bodybuilding

1. Alcione Barreto*
2. Tiana Flex
3. Stephanie Flesher
4. Yesenia Garcia Speck
5. Vanesa Lloria
6. Cristina Arellano Goy
7. Sonia Pasano
8. Claudia Mocciaro


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 9, 2022)

Europa Pro 2022 results - classic physique

1. Woilid Baatout*
2. Jesus Rodriguez
3. Mikhail Timoshin
4. Tautvydas Tumbrotas
5. Siem Goossens
6. Fabio Lopes
7. Alex Connors
8. Petar Duper
9. Kelvin Hinde
10. Jaime Vergara
11. Luca Corrado
12. Esteban Jeanvier
13. George Acheampong
14. John Lusana
15. Joffrey Vassaux
16. Ross Caesar
17. Andrew Fisher







Europa Pro 2022 results - men's physique

1. Adeyemi Awoyemi*
2. Sidy Pouye
3. Burak King
4. Andrea Mosti
5. Mohammad All
6. Jean Desulme
7. Isaac Francis
8. Febo Gambacorta
9. Tunde Hassan
10. Daniel Leone
11. Tobias Abdoul Hamid
12. Marcos Iglesias Garcia
13. Enrique Gutierrez
14. Ferran Minana
15. Toby Owen
16. Dimitri Desheraud
16. Manuel Santalucia


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 12, 2022)

Ryan Terry: THE FUTURE OF BODYBUILDING/ Joan Pradells


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 14, 2022)

Wings of Strength Romania Muscle Fest Pro 2022 results - men's bodybuilding open

1. Behrooz Tabani*
2. Brett Wilkin
3. Enrico Hoffmann
4. Jan Turek
5. Artem Pakhniuk
6. Pablo Llopis
7. Liang Yan
8. Roman Fritz
9. Milan Šádek
10. Diogo Nunes
11. Lewis Breed
12. Pavel Beran
13. Rob Cannon
14. Gianluca Di Lorenzo
15. Pawel Kowalski
16. Jem Nazim
16. Surachai Plangaiem






Men's Bodybuilding 212 lbs

1. Radoslav Angelov*
2. Vladimir Yakovlev
3. Tomáš Tabačiar
4. Daniel Sticco
5. Amer Majid
6. Zoran Kolevski
7. Oscar Young
8. Jamal Changezi
9. Daniel Vasilica
10. Muneer Al Jassas
11. Andreas Christou














						Wings of Strength Romania Muscle Fest Pro 2022: výsledky a fotogafie
					

Brettu Wilkinovi sebral kvalifikaci na Mr. Olympia soupeř z Íránu, skvěle si na klání vedl i Jan Turek!




					kulturistika.ronnie.cz


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 14, 2022)

Regan Grimes CHEST TRAINING WITH MILOS | HIGH VOLUME & HEAVY WEIGHTS


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 19, 2022)

Texas State Pro 2022 results - classic physique

1. Dancovea Anderson*
2. Jason Brown
3. Anthony Barbera
4. Phong Nguyen
5. Bryant Smith
6. Toto Djong
7. Jerark Toribio
8. Eduardo Oliveira
9. Jared Feather
10. Jamir Grady-Riley
11. Antonio Cummings
12. Domenick DiBenedetto
13. Bennett Streets
14. Robert Van Sant
15. Leo Mayrhofer
16. Jonny Catanzano
16. Eric Jarvina
16. Samuel Otieno
16. Milton Ramirez
16. Tyler Sibley
16. John Small






Texas State Pro 2022 Results - Women's Figure

1. Julia Waring*
2. Ashley Howells
3. Ericka Morales Morgan
4. Mayra Rocha
5. Ashley Fuller
6. Martina Yabekova
7. Silvia Henry
8. Sh'Nere Mattise Deas
9. Angelita Lopez
10. Lia Taylor
11. Devon Winn
12. Silvia Kovacsova
13. Sencelia Reynolds
14. Julie Medina
15. Amber Peguero
16. Karlen Crouch
16. Desiree Jackson














						Texas State Pro 2022 - výsledky a fotografie
					

V Texasu bral kvalifikaci na Classic Physique Olympia závodník z Guyany, který zaujal svými tvary i uzoučkým pasem!




					kulturistika.ronnie.cz


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 19, 2022)

Eric Janicki Insane Shoulder Workout for Huge Delts with IFBB Pro Blake Course


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 21, 2022)

Japan Pro 2022 Results - Men's Bodybuilding 212 lbs






1. Jang Sung Yeop*
2. Peter Molnár
3. David Henry
4. Ki Joo Hong
5. Kentaro Kuramochi
6. Park Soo Hyun
7. Yang Siwei
8. Yu-Chao Kung
9. Choi Jaesang
10. Hiroshi Abe
11. Kei Furukoshi
12. Katsutoshi Matsusaka
13. Chanuk Ock
14. Hon Ming Chun
15. Nobuyuki Ichikawa

Japan Pro 2022 results - men's physique






1. Jinbo Li*
2. Renyi Xie
3. Farouq Ishimoto
4. Chien Hsin Chen
5. Okada Ryohei
6. Shogo Sato
7. Bong Seok Choi
8. Li-Hsuan Liu
9. Cheng Jin
10. Edward Kato
11. Yu Chinjui
12. Ming Chieh Tsai
13. Ryo Terashima
14. Natsuki Takaramura
15. Taewon Yong
16. Ji Won Hong
16. Bumsoo Park
16. Favian Villalobos

Japan Pro 2022 results - women's fitness bikini






1. Sally-Anne Kato*
2. Asaka Kimura
3. Karen Yuen
4. Heather Kam
5. Kana Suzuki
6. Uchral Byambatseren
7. He Beier
8. Maiko Otsuka
9. Kerry Sexton
10. Minhee Baek
11. Wu Bi
12. Ziyi Wu
13. Yume Kurokawa
14. Emma Bowman
15. Kim Taerin
16. Fang Yu Chen
16. Rebecca Ianno
16. Eunjung Kim
16. Jisun Kim
16. Cecilia Liang
16. Pei Fen Lin
16. Noriko Ohara









						Japan Pro 2022: výsledky a fotografie
					

Petera Molnára a Davida Henryho v boji o vítězství překonal kulturista z Jižní Koreje!




					kulturistika.ronnie.cz


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 26, 2022)

JOOCY SHOULDER & CHEST WORKOUT 3.5 WEEKS OUT MR OLYMPIA - TYLER JOHNSON & ROBIN STRAND


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 26, 2022)

GOODVITO CAMPEÃO OVERALL


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 27, 2022)

Nile Wilson and Morgan Rose Moroney: Boys vs Girls gymnastics challenge {Olympians go Head to Head!}


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 27, 2022)

I GOT A HAIR TRANSPLANT | MY FULL SURGERY _GRAPHIC_ EXPERIENCE...


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 27, 2022)

Ryan Terry: MR OLYMPIA PREP 2022 MORNING ROUTINE. 3 WEEKS OUT


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 27, 2022)

JUNIOR JAVORSKI ROAD TO THE OLYMPIA LEGDAY


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 30, 2022)

RAMON MADE THE LAST UPDATE BEFORE OLYMPIA


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 30, 2022)

Neil Currey's High Volume Arm Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 5, 2022)

Anthony Casado 3 Weeks Out Mr Olympia Chest / back


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 10, 2022)

Leandro Peres CHESTDAY


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 10, 2022)

Derek Lunsford | Road To Olympia 2022 Ep.23 | 9 Days Out


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 10, 2022)

FULL RAW ARM WORKOUT ft. ANTOINE VAILLANT & MIKE VAN WYCK


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 10, 2022)

Steven Cao DEPLETED but I’M READY. . . DEMOLISHING BACK 11 DAYS OUT FROM THE OLYMPIA


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 10, 2022)

Samson Dauda's Shoulder Workout | 3.5 Weeks Out


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 10, 2022)

Wesley Vissers: Fatigue Won't Stop Me | Olympia Chest Workout


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2022)

Vitor Boff 12 days out














						Vitor Hugo Boff 12 dnů před Mr. Olympia 2022
					

Jakou formu si chystá Vitor Hugo Boff pro své první vystoupení na Mr. Olympia?




					kulturistika.ronnie.cz


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2022)

The Best Training Tips for Chest | IFBB Pro Justin Shier


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 15, 2022)

Patrik Herčzík - last leg training 1 week before Classic Physique Olympia 2022









						Patrik Herčzík - poslední trénink nohou 1 týden před Classic Physique Olympia 2022
					

Jediný český závodník v mužích na letošní Olympii! Jak probíhal poslední trénink nohou borce, který před rokem myslel, že se už k závodění nevrátí?




					kulturistika.ronnie.cz


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 15, 2022)

WEIGH IN MR OLYMPIA | CBUM, BIG RAMY, URS, RAMON & MORE


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 18, 2022)

Olympia 2022 Scorecards



			2022 Olympia Scorecards


----------

